# Word Chain



## Polaris425

Starting where we left off:


Spiral


Ham


*Dinner* < was the last reply


----------



## phreebsd

Sandwich


----------



## Brute650i

ham and cheese


----------



## Polaris425

Cheddar


----------



## Metal Man

Sharp


----------



## Brute650i

knife


----------



## JWMullins79

Old Timer


----------



## Brute650i

wise man


----------



## Polaris425

einstien


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

dead


----------



## phreebsd

wrong


----------



## Metal Man

Right


----------



## JWMullins79

conservative


----------



## phreebsd

republican
(though I no longer consider myself a republican as my party has all but died, I am a conservative)


----------



## Polaris425

Bananna


----------



## JWMullins79

Chiquita


----------



## phreebsd

terrorist
(chiquita was caught paying terrorists to burn and take over land so they could grow more bananas.)


----------



## Polaris425

Achmed


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

fleshwound


----------



## phreebsd

stitch


----------



## JWMullins79

Disney


----------



## phreebsd

World


----------



## Brute650i

power


----------



## FABMAN

Horsepower


----------



## Metal Man

Brute Force :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Fast


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

cheetah


----------



## kawa650

cat


----------



## Polaris425

Arctic


----------



## TorkMonster

Cold


----------



## JWMullins79

Fever


----------



## FABMAN

flu


----------



## JWMullins79

fluid


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

pee


----------



## kawa650

poop


----------



## phreebsd

scoop


----------



## Polaris425

ice cream!


----------



## phreebsd

sandwich


----------



## TorkMonster

Burger


----------



## phreebsd

King


----------



## Polaris425

Queen


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

ME!


----------



## Polaris425

Quack


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

duckbutt


----------



## phreebsd

lilo


----------



## TorkMonster

stitch


----------



## Metal Man

Leather Face


----------



## phreebsd

chainsaw


----------



## kawa650

Stihl


----------



## Brute650i

lumberjack


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

an ax


----------



## phreebsd

handle


----------



## Brute650i

bars


----------



## kawa650

jail


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

bird


----------



## cigaro

finger


----------



## Metal Man

Middle


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

child


----------



## phreebsd

step


----------



## cigaro

redhead


----------



## phreebsd

ginger


----------



## Metal Man

Bread


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

man


----------



## phreebsd

boobs


----------



## FABMAN

fun bags


----------



## JWMullins79

Heavy Bag


----------



## phreebsd

boy
(as in bag boy)


----------



## Metal Man

Childish


----------



## phreebsd

ways


----------



## kawa650

wild


----------



## Brute650i

hog


----------



## JWMullins79

bacon


----------



## phreebsd

smoked


----------



## FABMAN

hog


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

pig


----------



## phreebsd

stye


----------



## Metal Man

Slop


----------



## Brute650i

southern mud


----------



## phreebsd

puppy


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

chow


----------



## Metal Man

Black tongue


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Black tongue


i thought they had blue tongues?

my word - depressor


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

effexor


----------



## phreebsd

adderall


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> i thought they had blue tongues?
> 
> my word - depressor


According to wikipedia it's blue-black/purple :afro: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chow_Chow 

My word is medicated


----------



## phreebsd

wipes


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

baby


----------



## Metal Man

Three


----------



## phreebsd

laws


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

silverbacks


----------



## phreebsd

possibility


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

traitor lol


----------



## phreebsd

im still leaning toward the laws 
 just thinking im gonna have a hard time clearing them period probably shouldnt get 32's

loyalist


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

patriots


----------



## Metal Man

Tom Brady


----------



## phreebsd

quarterback


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

nickelback


----------



## kawa650

rockstar


----------



## phreebsd

drink


----------



## Metal Man

Tom Collins


----------



## phreebsd

rum


----------



## Metal Man

Vodka!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

absolut


----------



## FABMAN

not (absolutely not she sad)


----------



## phreebsd

bad
"not bad, bro!"


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

Camo (my dog camo is bad lol)


----------



## phreebsd

arse
You mean he's bad arse!


----------



## JWMullins79

Stinks *as in he needs a bath*


----------



## phreebsd

stock


----------



## Metal Man

Gun


----------



## phreebsd

barrell


----------



## cigaro

race


----------



## Metal Man

Nascar


----------



## phreebsd

sponsor


----------



## JWMullins79

Lowes


----------



## phreebsd

kobalt


----------



## cigaro

mainframe


----------



## phreebsd

roscoe


----------



## Polaris425

packin heat


----------



## kawa650

gangster


----------



## Metal Man

American


----------



## phreebsd

idol


----------



## cigaro

golden calf


----------



## phreebsd

Veal


----------



## Metal Man

Tender


----------



## Polaris425

Loin (or, Steve's Sac  )


----------



## Metal Man

Chops


----------



## cigaro

and eggs


----------



## kawa650

pickled


----------



## Metal Man

Pig lips (once when i was in Natchez MS working we went in a store that actually sold pickled pig lips :afro


----------



## phreebsd

ive seen em. ack
sausage
(seen these pickled too)


----------



## cigaro

Deer (chedder & japanpino)


----------



## phreebsd

tracks


----------



## Metal Man

Moose


----------



## cigaro

module


----------



## kawa650

Kawasaki


----------



## cigaro

*Brute Force
*


----------



## FABMAN

ding ding ding and we have a winer:chairshot::crowdapplause::first::friday::beerchug::309149::chewbacca::notworthy:

GO GREEN


----------



## cigaro

hahahahaha


----------



## phreebsd

technology


----------



## Polaris425

techno


----------



## phreebsd

rave


----------



## jackman

Glow sticks


----------



## phreebsd

blue


----------



## Metal Man

Green


----------



## jackman

Grass


----------



## kawa650

weed


----------



## Metal Man

Willie Nelson


----------



## cigaro

keep you hands off the bay


----------



## Metal Man

Yellow haired lady


----------



## cigaro

Melinda (my beautiful blonde wife)


----------



## phreebsd

aunt
(my aunt's name is melinda)


----------



## Brute650i

uncle


----------



## phreebsd

tom


----------



## Metal Man

South Park...LOL

(Darn phreebsd beat me too it. Mine was intended for uncle)


----------



## phreebsd

mr garrison
(or is it mrs now)


----------



## Metal Man

Identity crises

( according to wikipedia its MR again http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Garrison )


----------



## phreebsd

mental


----------



## cigaro

patient


----------



## Metal Man

Virtue


----------



## Polaris425

vice


----------



## jackman

MIami


----------



## cigaro

Ink


----------



## Metal Man

Jet


----------



## Polaris425

plane


----------



## cigaro

Jane


----------



## Metal Man

Tarzan


----------



## kawa650

jungle


----------



## Polaris425

fever


----------



## Metal Man

Nasty


----------



## jackman

dirty


----------



## phreebsd

dancing


----------



## Polaris425

pole


----------



## jackman

stripper


----------



## phreebsd

paint


----------



## Metal Man

Chip


----------



## Polaris425

dorito


----------



## Metal Man

Bag


----------



## phreebsd

boy


----------



## cigaro

howdy


----------



## Polaris425

doody


----------



## phreebsd

stinks


----------



## jackman

feet


----------



## JWMullins79

Shoes


----------



## kawa650

boots


----------



## Polaris425

rockies


----------



## phreebsd

Mountains


----------



## cigaro

oysters


----------



## phreebsd

Nice one stogi 

BAR


----------



## kawa650

stool


----------



## phreebsd

sample


----------



## jackman

carpet


----------



## phreebsd

pile


----------



## kawa650

dirt


----------



## phreebsd

nap


----------



## Polaris425

sleep


----------



## cigaro

comfort


----------



## Metal Man

Southern


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

pride


----------



## phreebsd

lion


----------



## jackman

cub


----------



## Polaris425

chicago


----------



## Metal Man

The Blues Brothers


----------



## phreebsd

movie


----------



## kawa650

star


----------



## Polaris425

shooting


----------



## Metal Man

Up.....


----------



## Brute650i

wheels (fronts on a brute)


----------



## Metal Man

Wheelie


----------



## FABMAN

sparks (from my rear bumper)


----------



## phreebsd

electrical


----------



## jackman

shock


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

springs


----------



## Metal Man

Highlifter


----------



## JWMullins79

Expensive


----------



## phreebsd

acessories


----------



## Metal Man

Boob Job:boobies:


----------



## Polaris425

fake


----------



## phreebsd

friend


----------



## phreebsd

ship


----------



## Metal Man

Titanic


----------



## phreebsd

sank


----------



## Polaris425

dishes


----------



## phreebsd

wash


----------



## Metal Man

Cloth


----------



## phreebsd

diaper


----------



## cigaro

boat


----------



## phreebsd

banana


----------



## Metal Man

yellow (stogi i missied the conection on that one...diaper/boat... lol)


----------



## cigaro

Time out: I missed page 12. The last word on page 11 was ship.
Time in:


----------



## cigaro

bellied


----------



## Polaris425

pot


----------



## cigaro

bong


----------



## phreebsd

water


----------



## Metal Man

Wet


----------



## phreebsd

hmmm
hair


----------



## Polaris425

cut


----------



## phreebsd

upper


----------



## jackman

class


----------



## kawa650

*******


----------



## phreebsd

wedding


----------



## Polaris425

tradition


----------



## Metal Man

Family


----------



## phreebsd

feud


----------



## cigaro

Hatfeild


----------



## phreebsd

McCoy


----------



## jackman

real


----------



## kawa650

western


----------



## phreebsd

movie


----------



## Polaris425

expensive


----------



## cigaro

movie popcorn


----------



## phreebsd

butter


----------



## phreebsd

apple
(apple butter is goooood)


----------



## Metal Man

Candy


----------



## jackman

cane


----------



## cigaro

sugar


----------



## phreebsd

crystals


----------



## cigaro

Meth


----------



## phreebsd

lab


----------



## Metal Man

Laboratory


----------



## kawa650

chemical


----------



## cigaro

Professor


----------



## jackman

student


----------



## phreebsd

tuition


----------



## Polaris425

ex-freakin-spensive


----------



## Metal Man

fun


----------



## phreebsd

factor


----------



## cigaro

fear (Fear Factor)


----------



## Polaris425

bears


----------



## jackman

chicago


----------



## Metal Man

Blagojevich


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Blagojevich


hah i like you man  you keep up with current news as well!


CROOK


----------



## Metal Man

Scandal( haha its kinda hard not hearing about this guy.He's a real piece of work :chairshot


----------



## phreebsd

watergate


----------



## Metal Man

Nixon


----------



## jackman

president


----------



## Polaris425

new


----------



## Metal Man

Old


----------



## cigaro

Jon


----------



## Polaris425

Sexy


----------



## phreebsd

wishes
(he)


----------



## cigaro

Three


----------



## jackman

stooges


----------



## phreebsd

larry


----------



## jackman

cable guy


----------



## Polaris425

jim carry


----------



## jackman

liar liar


----------



## phreebsd

pants

(on fire)


----------



## jackman

jeans


----------



## cigaro

blue


----------



## Polaris425

boy (little boy blue)


----------



## phreebsd

little (thanks! )


----------



## jackman

baby


----------



## 650Brute

diaper


----------



## phreebsd

wipes


----------



## Polaris425

wet


----------



## jackman

water


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

mud


----------



## phreebsd

nats


----------



## Metal Man

Bugs


----------



## jackman

creepy


----------



## Polaris425

vampires


----------



## Metal Man

Heavy


----------



## cigaro

weight


----------



## jackman

dumbells


----------



## phreebsd

lift


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

gorilla


----------



## phreebsd

axle


----------



## Polaris425

shaft


----------



## jackman

movie


----------



## Metal Man

Blazing Saddles


----------



## cigaro

Head'um up


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

movem out


----------



## Metal Man

Raw Hide


----------



## cigaro

Rawwwwhiiiiiiidddde!!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Bull whip

(I beat you too it :booty


----------



## Polaris425

cool whip


----------



## Metal Man

Bill Cosby


----------



## phreebsd

(i thought bill cosby was JELL-O Pudding)

JELLO


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> (i thought bill cosby was JELL-O Pudding)
> 
> JELLO


(You are right,don't know what i was thinking)

Pop is my word


----------



## cigaro

dad


----------



## Brute650i

father


----------



## Polaris425

priest


----------



## clay

stella


----------



## Metal Man

Groove.( Stella Got Her Groove Back was a movie....i did not watch it:wiggle


----------



## Brute650i

scratch


----------



## phreebsd

itch


----------



## Polaris425

rash


----------



## phreebsd

road 
(Road Rash was an old vdeo game)


----------



## Brute650i

back


----------



## jackman

front


----------



## Polaris425

rack


----------



## 650Brute

gun


----------



## phreebsd

battle


----------



## 650Brute

ship


----------



## Polaris425

sink


----------



## 650Brute

kitchen


----------



## phreebsd

counter


----------



## 650Brute

space


----------



## Polaris425

oddesy


----------



## phreebsd

honda
(anyone remember the honda oddysey? we had the 350)


----------



## Brute650i

300


----------



## phreebsd

rocks


----------



## Brute650i

solid


----------



## phreebsd

snake
(solid snake was the character from the game Metal Gear)


----------



## Brute650i

eyes


----------



## jackman

blue


----------



## phreebsd

lagoon


----------



## Polaris425

naked


----------



## phreebsd

body


----------



## Metal Man

Snatcher

( yeah i remember the Odyssey.my cousin had one.Don't remember the size but the gas was on the steering wheel)


----------



## jackman

Aliens


----------



## Polaris425

illegal


----------



## cigaro

Brute750ii


----------



## cigaro

hahahaha


----------



## Metal Man

Classic


----------



## cigaro

car


----------



## jackman

stolen


----------



## phreebsd

identity


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

drivers license


----------



## phreebsd

something


----------



## Brute650i

anything


----------



## FABMAN

everything

(yeah i remember the Odyssey. my dad raced them back in like 83, 84, 85. ill see if i can find a pic.)


----------



## jackman

nothing


----------



## phreebsd

else


----------



## Brute650i

has


----------



## Polaris425

exploded


----------



## phreebsd

bomb


----------



## Brute650i

grenade


----------



## jackman

pin


----------



## phreebsd

bowling


----------



## jackman

lanes


----------



## Polaris425

Timber


----------



## Metal Man

Wolf


----------



## Brute650i

arctic


----------



## cigaro

ice


----------



## Metal Man

House


----------



## Polaris425

doctor


----------



## Metal Man

Quack


----------



## jackman

looney


----------



## Polaris425

toons!


----------



## Brute650i

bugs


----------



## phreebsd

bunny


----------



## thunderhead007

Playboy


----------



## phreebsd

magazine


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

clip


----------



## phreebsd

paper


----------



## Polaris425

Toilet


----------



## phreebsd

bowl


----------



## 650Brute

cereal


----------



## Brute650i

milk


----------



## phreebsd

duds


----------



## Brute650i

fireworks


----------



## Polaris425

Boom


----------



## jackman

bang


----------



## phreebsd

big


----------



## Metal Man

Balls


----------



## Brute650i

round


----------



## jackman

shape


----------



## Metal Man

Conical


----------



## phreebsd

funnel


----------



## cigaro

cake


----------



## Metal Man

German


----------



## cigaro

chocolate ( I'm getting hungry)


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

aholic


----------



## Polaris425

internet


----------



## jackman

junkie


----------



## cigaro

smack


----------



## Brute650i

sugar


----------



## phreebsd

cookies


----------



## Brute650i

Oreo


----------



## Metal Man

Obama


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

halfbaked


----------



## cigaro

Halfsmoked


----------



## phreebsd

ham


----------



## FABMAN

pig


----------



## phreebsd

foot
(no i do NOT eat those)


----------



## Polaris425

toe


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

fungus


----------



## Brute650i

gross


----------



## Polaris425

poo


----------



## Metal Man

Polaris:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

ranger


----------



## Metal Man

Army


----------



## phreebsd

tank


----------



## Polaris425

water


----------



## camo650

ballon


----------



## Brute650i

air


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

oxygen


----------



## Polaris425

fresh


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

tracks


----------



## jackman

railroad


----------



## cigaro

car


----------



## Vamped750

seat


----------



## Polaris425

boat


----------



## cigaro

motor


----------



## 1meanforeman450

oil


----------



## phreebsd

filter


----------



## Polaris425

funnel!


----------



## phreebsd

beer


----------



## Brute650i

deer


----------



## phreebsd

went for the rhyme, eh? 
my word: stand


----------



## jackman

sit


----------



## Polaris425

bottom


----------



## phreebsd

creek


----------



## Brute650i

mud


----------



## phreebsd

nationals


----------



## Polaris425

rodeo


----------



## Brute650i

cowboy


----------



## jackman

Gene Autry


----------



## Polaris425

Gene Simmons


----------



## Metal Man

Shannon Tweed


----------



## Polaris425

Tweed Coat


----------



## Brute650i

jacket


----------



## phreebsd

metal


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

heavy


----------



## Brute650i

polaris


----------



## cigaro

star ( or is it a galaxy?)


----------



## Brute650i

sun


----------



## Polaris425

hot (and yeah, it's a star, the north star, a.k.a. Polaris, which is where there slogan comes from, Polaris: The Way Out)


----------



## cigaro

me :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

conceded


----------



## cigaro

truthfull


----------



## Brute650i

trust (lol that was a good one stogi)


----------



## cigaro

honor (thanks ... I thought so myself hahaha)


----------



## Brute650i

courage


----------



## cigaro

faith


----------



## Polaris425

beliving (you should have said red so I could say badge)


----------



## cigaro

knowing


----------



## jackman

understanding


----------



## phreebsd

comics
(there's a book called Understanding Comics by Scott McCloud)


----------



## jackman

spiderman


----------



## Metal Man

Krypton


----------



## Polaris425

krylon


----------



## Metal Man

Crayon


----------



## Brute650i

color


----------



## Polaris425

blue


----------



## Brute650i

red (Olemiss colors haha):rockn:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

bloood


----------



## Metal Man

Ticks


----------



## phreebsd

valve


----------



## Brute650i

knocking


----------



## phreebsd

door


----------



## Brute650i

cabinet


----------



## phreebsd

liquor


----------



## FABMAN

Moonshine


----------



## phreebsd

runner


----------



## FABMAN

Nascar (moonshine runners started it.)


----------



## Polaris425

#3 :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

Legend


----------



## cigaro

will smith


----------



## Polaris425

fresh


----------



## cigaro

prince


----------



## Metal Man

Gay (i think):greddy2:


----------



## cigaro

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/member.php?u=1phreebsd


----------



## Metal Man

Love.......(hahahaha he can feel it )hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## jackman

hug


----------



## Polaris425

kiss


----------



## cigaro

no thanks


----------



## phreebsd

please?


----------



## cigaro

honek


----------



## Metal Man

Corral


----------



## phreebsd

horse


----------



## Metal Man

Broken ankle.... ( just had an uncle come back for the hospital.Horse stepped on his ankle and broke it :34


----------



## Polaris425

shoot (its what you do to a horse w/ a broken ankle...  )


----------



## Metal Man

Dirty Hairy


----------



## thunderhead007

Punk


----------



## cigaro

Gwc


----------



## phreebsd

moderator


----------



## cigaro

Me...


----------



## Polaris425

bald


----------



## cigaro

beautiful


----------



## FABMAN

Ugly


----------



## Brute650i

hideous


----------



## FABMAN

Stogi lol


----------



## cigaro

*Hey!!!!* hahahaha

Bad azz brute owner


----------



## phreebsd

i'll just take "bad ***" from your reply above
my word: MudInMyBlood ​


----------



## cigaro

Nuff said


----------



## Metal Man

truth


----------



## Polaris425

non-fiction


----------



## jackman

accurate


----------



## Metal Man

Documentary


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

discovery channel


----------



## jackman

dirty jobs


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

mike rowe


----------



## jackman

crazy


----------



## Metal Man

power


----------



## Polaris425

horse


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

mustang


----------



## Metal Man

Cobra


----------



## Polaris425

venom


----------



## Brute650i

Poison


----------



## phreebsd

rat


----------



## Polaris425

cheese


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

stinky


----------



## phreebsd

diaper


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

change


----------



## Polaris425

loose


----------



## phreebsd

pants


----------



## jackman

short


----------



## cigaro

near (the time is)


----------



## Metal Man

Far


----------



## phreebsd

side

(Far Side from the great Gary Larson)


----------



## Brute650i

Front


----------



## FABMAN

back


----------



## phreebsd

fat


----------



## Polaris425

slim


----------



## phreebsd

jim


----------



## Metal Man

Belushi


----------



## jackman

blues brothers


----------



## cigaro

Animal House


----------



## Polaris425

naked


----------



## Metal Man

Good times


----------



## Brute650i

childhood


----------



## cigaro

JJ (Dyyyynnnooommmyyyytttt)


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

black


----------



## Metal Man

Jack


----------



## jksimpson

frost


----------



## phreebsd

bite


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

nibble


----------



## Brute650i

chew


----------



## cigaro

cud


----------



## jackman

zoo


----------



## phreebsd

exhibit


----------



## Brute650i

rap (Rap artist name is xzibit


----------



## Polaris425

b a s s < it is filtering my word


----------



## phreebsd

treble


----------



## Polaris425

hook


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

captain


----------



## 650Brute

crunch


----------



## Polaris425

smash


----------



## phreebsd

brothers
(smash brothers was a game)


----------



## 650Brute

step (as in that hilarious new movie "Step Brothers")


----------



## phreebsd

stool


----------



## Polaris425

pigeon


----------



## jackman

forge


----------



## Metal Man

Metal


----------



## Polaris425

shavings


----------



## cigaro

stall


----------



## Metal Man

Restroom


----------



## Polaris425

public


----------



## phreebsd

forum


----------



## Metal Man

MudInMyBlood:rockn:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

.net


----------



## phreebsd

domain


----------



## FABMAN

home (my domain)


----------



## phreebsd

phone
(ET phoooonneee hooooommmeee)


----------



## Brute650i

cell


----------



## Polaris425

tower


----------



## FABMAN

sears


----------



## Metal Man

Roebuck


----------



## Polaris425

catalog


----------



## jackman

shopping


----------



## Metal Man

Women


----------



## phreebsd

Evil
(want proof? Here it is below)


----------



## jackman

knievel


----------



## phreebsd

stunt


----------



## jackman

double


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

mint (doube mint gum)


----------



## Polaris425

flavor


----------



## Metal Man

savor


----------



## phreebsd

moment


----------



## jackman

time


----------



## phreebsd

share


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

stock


----------



## jackman

market


----------



## Polaris425

meat


----------



## phreebsd

grinder


----------



## jackman

metal


----------



## phreebsd

man

:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

Rocks:rockn:


----------



## jackman

boulder


----------



## phreebsd

holder


----------



## FABMAN

jockstrap


----------



## phreebsd

sports


----------



## Polaris425

(womens beach) vollyball


----------



## phreebsd

net


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

fishin


----------



## Polaris425

pole


----------



## Brute650i

vault


----------



## 650Brute

bank


----------



## Polaris425

money (or lack there of)


----------



## 650Brute

wallet ( as in mines empty, LOL)


----------



## FABMAN

me too ^^


----------



## phreebsd

leather


----------



## FABMAN

strap


----------



## Brute650i

tow


----------



## phreebsd

truck


----------



## Polaris425

Peterbuilt


----------



## Metal Man

Diesel


----------



## phreebsd

fuel


----------



## cigaro

Metalica (give me fuel, give me fire, give me that which I desire!!!)


----------



## jackman

rocks :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

pop


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

hot (pop it like its hot)


----------



## thunderhead007

Cold!!!!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

feet


----------



## jackman

eagle claws


----------



## Polaris425

(fishin) hooks


----------



## jackman

coat


----------



## phreebsd

fur


----------



## cigaro

Down


----------



## phreebsd

town


----------



## Polaris425

city


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

hall


----------



## phreebsd

pass


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

gas


----------



## Polaris425

station


----------



## phreebsd

fire


----------



## FABMAN

wood


----------



## phreebsd

morning :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

breath


----------



## jackman

air


----------



## phreebsd

plane


----------



## Brute650i

jet


----------



## Polaris425

stream


----------



## phreebsd

urine


----------



## Brute650i

water


----------



## FABMAN

fish


----------



## Polaris425

stick


----------



## phreebsd

cheese


----------



## Yesterday

dip?


----------



## Polaris425

skinny


----------



## Metal Man

Envious


----------



## jackman

jealousy


----------



## phreebsd

feeling


----------



## FABMAN

pic


----------



## Polaris425

nose


----------



## cigaro

jew


----------



## Polaris425

dradle


----------



## Metal Man

Top


----------



## Brute650i

hop


----------



## Metal Man

Scotch


----------



## cigaro

tap


----------



## Metal Man

Dance


----------



## jackman

shoes


----------



## Brute650i

boots


----------



## Polaris425

hip


----------



## phreebsd

hop


----------



## Metal Man

Bounce


----------



## cigaro

****


----------



## Metal Man

Censored :haha:


----------



## cigaro

hahaha.

oil pressure


----------



## Metal Man

Gauge


----------



## Yesterday

broke =(


----------



## Brute650i

axles


----------



## FABMAN

cv boot


----------



## Brute650i

tore


----------



## Polaris425

tour


----------



## Metal Man

Grand


----------



## phreebsd

Canyon


----------



## Polaris425

gourge


----------



## Metal Man

River


----------



## phreebsd

raft


----------



## Metal Man

Titanic :bigeyes:


----------



## Brute650i

Epic Failure


----------



## phreebsd

brute750ii


----------



## Metal Man

Loved by many :lol:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

hate


----------



## phreebsd

me
(Hate Me - Blue October)


----------



## Metal Man

Myself


----------



## phreebsd

love


----------



## Metal Man

Bug


----------



## phreebsd

beetle


----------



## Metal Man

Bailey


----------



## phreebsd

liqueur
(we're playing dueling Word Chain )


----------



## Metal Man

tater juice ( too cold to ride)


----------



## phreebsd

tater salad ( I heard dat)


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

ron white


----------



## Polaris425

blue collar (yeah i think we need to make a rule no more than 2-3 posts per page per person)


----------



## phreebsd

shirt (what for? Ghey!)


----------



## Polaris425

Shirt is to: Tuck as Ghey is to: Steve  haha :haha:

Tuck is my word.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

roll


----------



## Metal Man

Rock


----------



## phreebsd

collection


----------



## Polaris425

stamp


----------



## Brute650i

Envelope


----------



## phreebsd

mailbox


----------



## Yesterday

baseball bat.


----------



## thunderhead007

Slugger


----------



## Polaris425

Louisville


----------



## Yesterday

cardinals!


----------



## Brute650i

super bowl


----------



## Yesterday

steelers.


----------



## Polaris425

thieves!


----------



## Metal Man

Prisoners


----------



## phreebsd

war​


----------



## jackman

fight


----------



## phreebsd

dog


----------



## jackman

snoop


----------



## Polaris425

pimpin


----------



## Yesterday

katt williams








(a must watch)


----------



## Brute650i

funny make that hilarious


----------



## kawa650

laugh


----------



## Yesterday

cry


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

sniff


----------



## phreebsd

butt


----------



## Polaris425

crack


----------



## phreebsd

pipe


----------



## jackman

dope


----------



## Brute650i

pope


----------



## phreebsd

mobile


----------



## Yesterday

bama


----------



## bruteforcerider13

obama


----------



## Metal Man

Undecided


----------



## Yesterday

bisexual


----------



## Metal Man

Hooker


----------



## phreebsd

john


----------



## cigaro

easy


----------



## Metal Man

Money


----------



## phreebsd

clip


----------



## Polaris425

vasectamy


----------



## Metal Man

Ouch!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah it hurt  
But now I can shoot whoever I want without consequences!! (Right Honey! *wink* )

sterile


----------



## Yesterday

swab


----------



## thunderhead007

Decks


----------



## phreebsd

card


----------



## Yesterday

valentine's


----------



## Polaris425

heart


----------



## 650Brute

attack


----------



## Yesterday

dog


----------



## 650Brute

house


----------



## cigaro

Steve (after his wife reads hi "shooting" comment) hahahah


----------



## phreebsd

not me 

my word: brilliant

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Polaris425


----------



## phreebsd

<healthy shot of ribbing> no, man, the word was brilliant not ghey.  </healthy shot of ribbing>
bwahawhwhaw

my word: ATV


----------



## Brute650i

Dirt bike


----------



## Yesterday

chain


----------



## Polaris425

gang


----------



## jackman

bloodhound


----------



## Yesterday

****


----------



## Polaris425

dog


----------



## jackman

guard


----------



## phreebsd

security


----------



## Metal Man

Blanket


----------



## Brute650i

warm


----------



## Yesterday

apple pie


----------



## cigaro

American Pie


----------



## Yesterday

caught in the pie

oh..
word= pecan.


----------



## phreebsd

shell


----------



## Masher

Gas


----------



## phreebsd

tank


----------



## Yesterday

shale


----------



## phreebsd

oil


----------



## Yesterday

embargo


----------



## phreebsd

trade


----------



## thunderhead007

Fur (you know like in the old westerns)


----------



## Yesterday

rabbit


----------



## phreebsd

foot


----------



## thunderhead007

Lead


----------



## 650Brute

pencil


----------



## Brute650i

school


----------



## 650Brute

books


----------



## Polaris425

read


----------



## phreebsd

lips
(Read My Lips! No New Taxes!)


----------



## Polaris425

Mustache (bull **** ^)


----------



## Yesterday

handlebar


----------



## jackman

grips


----------



## Polaris425

gel


----------



## Yesterday

hair


----------



## thunderhead007

Marge Simpson


----------



## Polaris425

cartoon


----------



## Metal Man

Spittoon


----------



## MudBunny

platoon


----------



## phreebsd

army


----------



## Brute650i

navy


----------



## Yesterday

squid


----------



## phreebsd

tentacles


----------



## Brute650i

jellyfish


----------



## phreebsd

stingers


----------



## phreebsd

missiles


----------



## phreebsd

launch


----------



## Yesterday

boat


----------



## Brute650i

tug


----------



## phreebsd

aircraft


----------



## Yesterday

geese


----------



## Polaris425

carrier


----------



## phreebsd

jet


----------



## Brute650i

boat


----------



## Polaris425

float


----------



## Yesterday

outlaws


----------



## CatGirl

fugitive ??


----------



## Polaris425

escape


----------



## Yesterday

prison


----------



## CatGirl

prison


----------



## CatGirl

guards


----------



## Yesterday

security


----------



## CatGirl

cameras


----------



## phreebsd

hidden


----------



## jackman

valley


----------



## phreebsd

ranch :rockn:


----------



## CatGirl

horses


----------



## cigaro

Stalls


----------



## CatGirl

bathroom


----------



## phreebsd

sink


----------



## Polaris425

hole


----------



## cigaro

mud


----------



## CatGirl

wrestling


----------



## cigaro

Junkyard Dog... ( now I'm showing my age)


----------



## Polaris425

Hacksaw Jim Douglas


----------



## Yesterday

pvc


----------



## Polaris425

snorkel


----------



## cigaro

center


----------



## CatGirl

stage


----------



## cigaro

coach


----------



## Polaris425

Nick


----------



## Yesterday

At night


----------



## CatGirl

moonlight


----------



## Polaris425

moon (as a verb)


----------



## Yesterday

pie


----------



## CatGirl

pecan


----------



## Metal Man

Nuts


----------



## phreebsd

pea


----------



## Brute650i

tea


----------



## Metal Man

Lipton


----------



## CatGirl

Ice


----------



## phreebsd

water


----------



## Polaris425

swim


----------



## phreebsd

team


----------



## CatGirl

football


----------



## Metal Man

Sec


----------



## phreebsd

retary


----------



## Polaris425

misstress


----------



## CatGirl

female


----------



## Polaris425

woman


----------



## phreebsd

lover


----------



## Polaris425

fighter


----------



## Yesterday

mud


----------



## phreebsd

IN :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

stuck


----------



## Polaris425

honda


----------



## Yesterday

always


----------



## Polaris425

forever


----------



## Yesterday

kawasaki


----------



## phreebsd

team


----------



## Yesterday

green


----------



## phreebsd

yeah baby!! there ya go 

crayon


----------



## Polaris425

color


----------



## phreebsd

swatch


----------



## Yesterday

drip


----------



## Polaris425

leak


----------



## Yesterday

yamahas


----------



## Metal Man

Grizzly


----------



## Yesterday

bear


----------



## cigaro

rug


----------



## CatGirl

carpet


----------



## cigaro

drapes (matching that is)


----------



## CatGirl

curtains


----------



## Yesterday

velvet


----------



## Metal Man

Soft


----------



## Yesterday

serve


----------



## Metal Man

Ball


----------



## cigaro

fowl


----------



## Metal Man

Water


----------



## Yesterday

wreck


----------



## jackman

crash


----------



## cigaro

passout


----------



## phreebsd

nitrous


----------



## Metal Man

go baby go


----------



## Polaris425

Fast


----------



## Yesterday

jet


----------



## phreebsd

carburetor


----------



## FABMAN

holly


----------



## Yesterday

bush


----------



## Metal Man

Whacker


----------



## phreebsd

weed


----------



## Metal Man

Willie Nelson


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Willie Nelson


:rockn:


artist


----------



## jackman

tattoo


----------



## Metal Man

Taboo


----------



## cigaro

Yahoo


----------



## Polaris425

email


----------



## Metal Man

Spam...:spam:


----------



## cigaro

lunch


----------



## phreebsd

sandwich

(fried spam sandwiches are pretty good. especially the turkey spam)


----------



## cigaro

bologna (fried in allot of butter and 1 fried egg over easy and slice of Kraft American cheese on toasted whole wheat for the perfect breakfast samitch)


----------



## phreebsd

agreed. one of my favs. love the yolk.. at our grill they have thick cut bologna. oh man its heaven!

word: garlic (garlic bologna rocks! if u havnt tried it get some!)


----------



## Metal Man

Dracula


----------



## phreebsd

Vampire!


----------



## Polaris425

blood!


----------



## Yesterday

in my *mud* =/


----------



## Polaris425

pit


----------



## cigaro

bar-b-que


----------



## Brute650i

pork


----------



## Metal Man

Loin


----------



## Polaris425

cloth


----------



## Yesterday

wash


----------



## phreebsd

clothes


----------



## Polaris425

pants


----------



## jackman

belt


----------



## phreebsd

cvt


----------



## Polaris425

kevlar


----------



## phreebsd

vest


----------



## Polaris425

sweater


----------



## Brute650i

pullover


----------



## phreebsd

old navy


----------



## Yesterday

cheap


----------



## FABMAN

Hooker


----------



## cigaro

Jon


----------



## Metal Man

Sure bet :haha:


----------



## Yesterday

steelers =)


----------



## jackman

football


----------



## Polaris425

Alabama


----------



## Metal Man

Toilet paper:biggrin:


----------



## cigaro

Mr. Whipple


----------



## phreebsd

commercial


----------



## jackman

television


----------



## Yesterday

dinner


----------



## Polaris425

supper


----------



## Yesterday

club


----------



## Polaris425

turkey


----------



## phreebsd

ham
(turkey ham is good stuff.. Try it!)


----------



## Brute650i

pepperoni


----------



## Yesterday

salami


----------



## Polaris425

pizza


----------



## Yesterday

party


----------



## kawa650

Bar B Q


----------



## cigaro

ribs


----------



## thunderhead007

Lungs


----------



## jackman

disease


----------



## Polaris425

Std


----------



## Brute650i

gifts (the gifts that keep on giving):fest06:


----------



## phreebsd

christmas


----------



## Yesterday

booze


----------



## Brute650i

eggnog


----------



## Polaris425

sucks


----------



## phreebsd

work


----------



## jackman

force


----------



## Polaris425

BRUTE! :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

Unstoppable


----------



## Yesterday

migrane =/


----------



## phreebsd

excedrin


----------



## CatGirl

pill


----------



## phreebsd

birth control


----------



## Yesterday

mandatory


----------



## Polaris425

required


----------



## Brute650i

insurance


----------



## Polaris425

snorkels! (MIMB )


----------



## Yesterday

soon


----------



## jackman

now


----------



## Polaris425

later


----------



## phreebsd

gator


----------



## Polaris425

croc


----------



## Yesterday

shoes


----------



## phreebsd

running


----------



## Polaris425

exercise


----------



## kawa650

sweat


----------



## phreebsd

dripping


----------



## Brute650i

soaked


----------



## phreebsd

sheets


----------



## Polaris425

bed


----------



## cigaro

liner


----------



## Polaris425

ocean


----------



## CatGirl

sun bathing


----------



## phreebsd

girl


----------



## CatGirl

friend


----------



## Polaris425

best


----------



## jackman

man


----------



## Yesterday

boy


----------



## Polaris425

girl


----------



## Yesterday

scout


----------



## Polaris425

cookies!


----------



## Yesterday

moonpie


----------



## EDA

roll


----------



## Polaris425

tide

*note that you can not reply to yourself... thread rules......


----------



## Yesterday

lose


----------



## Brute650i

choke


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## FABMAN

dinner


----------



## Yesterday

beer


----------



## phreebsd

run


----------



## kawa650

walk


----------



## phreebsd

beach


----------



## Polaris425

sand


----------



## Brute650i

paper


----------



## CatGirl

scissors


----------



## Polaris425

cut


----------



## Yesterday

hair


----------



## CatGirl

brush


----------



## jackman

teeth


----------



## phreebsd

butter


----------



## Polaris425

churn


----------



## Brute650i

Upset (upset stomach churns)


----------



## Yesterday

girlfriend


----------



## phreebsd

Cheating!


----------



## Polaris425

songs


----------



## jackman

music


----------



## Yesterday

loud


----------



## Polaris425

women


----------



## kawa650

bossy


----------



## Metal Man

Attitude adjustment


----------



## jackman

*amen *


----------



## phreebsd

prayer


----------



## bruteforcerider13

god

i thinnk i did that right


----------



## Metal Man

Believer


----------



## bruteforcerider13

nun


----------



## phreebsd

catholic


----------



## jackman

priest


----------



## kawa650

Church


----------



## phreebsd

pew


----------



## Yesterday

stew


----------



## Brute650i

beef


----------



## Polaris425

cow


----------



## cigaro

holy


----------



## FABMAN

Hole. Iv seen a hole in a living cows stomach. U of M. Cool and gross at the same time


----------



## phreebsd

butt
(sorry, had to do it )


----------



## Brute650i

Boston butt


----------



## phreebsd

ham


----------



## Yesterday

'n cheese


----------



## Polaris425

dairy


----------



## cigaro

gas


----------



## jackman

X
(gas x)


----------



## Polaris425

men


----------



## Yesterday

legends


----------



## phreebsd

golf
(the legends golf course, we own it)


----------



## jackman

Fouuuuurrrrrrrr


----------



## phreebsd

play


----------



## Polaris425

game


----------



## Yesterday

baseball


----------



## jackman

catcher


----------



## Polaris425

rye (catcher in the rye)


----------



## Brute650i

grass (ryegrass)


----------



## Yesterday

fire


----------



## phreebsd

piston
(fire pistons are a neat invention)


----------



## Polaris425

Weisco


----------



## phreebsd

rings


----------



## Yesterday

rods


----------



## jackman

bearings


----------



## Yesterday

wheel


----------



## phreebsd

cheese


----------



## Polaris425

hoop


----------



## Yesterday

shoot


----------



## jackman

score


----------



## Yesterday

tie


----------



## cigaro

neck


----------



## Yesterday

red


----------



## kawa650

fish


----------



## Brute650i

cat (catfish)


----------



## phreebsd

dinner


----------



## Polaris425

date


----------



## phreebsd

dried


----------



## chemoman23

wrong forum, dried Jerkey


----------



## Yesterday

teriyaki


----------



## phreebsd

beef


----------



## Polaris425

flank


----------



## Yesterday

shank


----------



## phreebsd

prison


----------



## Polaris425

state


----------



## Yesterday

arkansas!


----------



## Polaris425

KissinCousins


----------



## Yesterday

but my cousin's smokin! er..
word=*liar*!


----------



## Polaris425

BigP said:


> but my cousin's smokin! er..
> word=*liar*!


hehe... sure... 


word= Pants


----------



## phreebsd

"ON"


----------



## Polaris425

Fire!


----------



## jackman

*Hot*


----------



## Yesterday

wings


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## Polaris425

Steve


----------



## Yesterday

nash


----------



## phreebsd

pro


----------



## Polaris425

bass


----------



## Brute650i

fisher


----------



## Yesterday

's atv television are a *bunch* of pansies that call 3 inch water, mud.


----------



## cigaro

bundle


----------



## phreebsd

tinder


----------



## jackman

ignite


----------



## Polaris425

spark


----------



## Yesterday

flint


----------



## cigaro

Fcp


----------



## Polaris425

Fast


----------



## phreebsd

brute


----------



## Polaris425

twin


----------



## phreebsd

cylinder


----------



## Polaris425

collinder


----------



## phreebsd

noodle


----------



## Polaris425

handgrabbin


----------



## phreebsd

catfish


----------



## Polaris425

fried


----------



## phreebsd

corn
(if anyone here has NOT had fried corn you should give it a try! Just throw a bunch of butter in a pan and fry the corn till it start to turn brown - good stuff!)


----------



## Polaris425

*husker *

(we had fried corn at the resturant but it was corn kernals inside a little fried shell like chese sticks or something... looked almost like a Tot but it had corn in it.  )


----------



## Yesterday

shuck.


----------



## Polaris425

rachel ray (if you havent seen the video on youtube you need to see it )


----------



## phreebsd

sucks
(rachaelraysucks.com. it's a real site)


----------



## Polaris425

candy


----------



## phreebsd

cane


----------



## Polaris425

walker


----------



## phreebsd

Sky


----------



## Jcarp4483

vodka


----------



## Polaris425

russian


----------



## Jcarp4483

turds


----------



## phreebsd

dog


----------



## Polaris425

footlong


----------



## phreebsd

sausage


----------



## Polaris425

chirezo (mexican sausage!)


----------



## Jcarp4483

Boudan


----------



## Polaris425

rice


----------



## phreebsd

fried


----------



## jackman

grease


----------



## Metal Man

Fire


----------



## Polaris425

truck!


----------



## Yesterday

rut


----------



## Polaris425

buck


----------



## phreebsd

shot


----------



## Yesterday

tire


----------



## phreebsd

tool


----------



## Yesterday

HL mods

er...

*bag*


----------



## phreebsd

haha

feed


----------



## Yesterday

me =\


----------



## phreebsd

too!

I'm trying to drop some pounds.
Shortly the state of alabama is going to start charging people extra on their insurance if they are over a certain BMI.


----------



## Yesterday

that's a crock of ****. everyone is over their "prime" bmi.

*sexy.*


----------



## phreebsd

no u can be a bit porky just not in the morbidly obese category.

legs


----------



## Polaris425

long


----------



## Yesterday

line


----------



## phreebsd

trot


----------



## Brute650i

horse


----------



## Yesterday

stable


----------



## jackman

barn


----------



## Polaris425

romp (as in "a romp in the barn" )


----------



## Yesterday

on the *gas*


----------



## Polaris425

fart


----------



## Brute650i

stanks


----------



## Polaris425

cabbage


----------



## Yesterday

breath


----------



## FABMAN

funyuns


----------



## phreebsd

rock!


----------



## Polaris425

paper


----------



## phreebsd

scissors!


----------



## Polaris425

edward


----------



## phreebsd

twilight (omg wtf is up with this and the women!?!)


----------



## Yesterday

er. stars.


----------



## phreebsd

campbell's
(Campbell's chicken and stars y0!)


----------



## jackman

soup


----------



## Polaris425

potato


----------



## phreebsd

chip

( as omelet says, ME ME WAWNT CHEEYUP!!" )


----------



## Yesterday

how's eggy anyway? better huh?


----------



## phreebsd

Omelet is doing fine now. Mommy called and said she was showing her tail.


----------



## Yesterday

Baconnnn


----------



## phreebsd

Lettuce


----------



## Yesterday

rabbits


----------



## jackman

easter


----------



## kawa650

basket


----------



## Yesterday

laundry


----------



## jackman

detergent


----------



## Jcarp4483

Dawn


----------



## cigaro

dusk


----------



## Polaris425

tusk


----------



## Yesterday

elephant


----------



## kawa650

circus


----------



## Yesterday

clown


----------



## Polaris425

class


----------



## Yesterday

*riding*(free hunert bux!)


----------



## Polaris425

mate


----------



## Yesterday

ship


----------



## Polaris425

shape


----------



## phreebsd

IN
(in my case "NOT IN")


----------



## Brute650i

out


----------



## Yesterday

get


----------



## phreebsd

krunk!


----------



## Yesterday

bunk =/


----------



## Polaris425

bed


----------



## FABMAN

kid


----------



## Yesterday

billy


----------



## phreebsd

boy


----------



## Polaris425

blue


----------



## jackman

tooth


----------



## Polaris425

fairy


----------



## jackman

tinkerbell


----------



## cigaro

Steve


----------



## Lulu500

Madden


----------



## Yesterday

john


----------



## Polaris425

Deer


----------



## Yesterday

jerky


----------



## Polaris425

What!??! TRACTOR!!!!! haha... Oh well

Word: Dried


----------



## jackman

fruit


----------



## Polaris425

fly


----------



## Yesterday

crash


----------



## phreebsd

test


----------



## Polaris425

dummy (the next reply cant be "Steve" it already used...)


----------



## Yesterday

hah. 
ventriloquist


----------



## jackman

jeff dunham


----------



## Yesterday

*tonight* in little rock


----------



## Polaris425

tomorrow


----------



## Jcarp4483

WEDNESDAY (crewchange and go home)


----------



## Polaris425

um.. tomorrow is friday, im pretty sure of it............. 

But in lue of following, my word is

*Adams *(wensday adams, the adams family)


----------



## FABMAN

IT.


----------



## phreebsd

Cousin


----------



## Polaris425

Vinny


----------



## phreebsd

sucks!!
(haha jon knows what im talking about!)


----------



## Polaris425

straw (yes I do!!!)


----------



## Yesterday

coke


----------



## Yesterday

er. COKE A COLA


----------



## phreebsd

bottle


----------



## jackman

jeanie


----------



## Polaris425

wish


----------



## phreebsd

Bone


----------



## Yesterday

i suck.

*saw*
BONE SAW


----------



## phreebsd

tooth


----------



## Polaris425

oak


----------



## Yesterday

firewood


----------



## Polaris425

chop


----------



## Yesterday

pork


----------



## Polaris425

pulled


----------



## Yesterday

muscle


----------



## jackman

milk


----------



## Polaris425

cow


----------



## Metal Man

Patty


----------



## Yesterday

cake


----------



## FABMAN

mix


----------



## Yesterday

blend


----------



## phreebsd

crush


----------



## Metal Man

Velvet


----------



## phreebsd

revolver


----------



## Yesterday

pistoli


----------



## phreebsd

grip


----------



## Metal Man

Tape


----------



## Yesterday

duck/duct


----------



## FABMAN

Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

Center


----------



## phreebsd

cut


----------



## Polaris425

steak


----------



## Yesterday

'n shake.


----------



## jackman

'n Bake


----------



## Polaris425

cookies


----------



## Yesterday

girl scout


----------



## phreebsd

organization


----------



## Yesterday

legalization!


----------



## phreebsd

earmark


----------



## Polaris425

watermark


----------



## jackman

benchmark


----------



## Polaris425

survey (I was going to say Geodetic Marker but.... )


----------



## Yesterday

o. *distance.*


----------



## Polaris425

miles


----------



## Lulu500

offshore


----------



## Yesterday

mining


----------



## expat_dude

Coal


----------



## Yesterday

stocking


----------



## Polaris425

legs


----------



## Yesterday

wings(are better)


----------



## expat_dude

Feathers


----------



## Yesterday

down


----------



## Polaris425

goose


----------



## FABMAN

Foose


----------



## Yesterday

custom


----------



## Polaris425

wheels


----------



## FABMAN

dub's


----------



## Polaris425

dub-deuces


----------



## Yesterday

tre'-truce's?

o.

spinners, yo.


----------



## expat_dude

Ghetto


----------



## Yesterday

projects


----------



## phreebsd

development


----------



## Polaris425

construction


----------



## Yesterday

headache


----------



## phreebsd

excedrin


----------



## jaxamillion04

Pills


----------



## Polaris425

capsules


----------



## phreebsd

time


----------



## Yesterday

kill


----------



## Polaris425

bill


----------



## phreebsd

duck


----------



## Yesterday

buck


----------



## phreebsd

shot


----------



## Yesterday

gut


----------



## 650Brute

pile


----------



## expat_dude

Driver


----------



## kawa650

screw


----------



## Polaris425

phillips


----------



## Yesterday

magnavox


----------



## cigaro

TV.


----------



## expat_dude

Plasma


----------



## Yesterday

oh. um.. plasma *cell*


----------



## Polaris425

phone


----------



## Yesterday

pay


----------



## cigaro

low


----------



## Yesterday

gear


----------



## Polaris425

camping


----------



## SMITTY

smores


----------



## FABMAN

mmmmmmmmmmmm smores

stick


----------



## Yesterday

figure


----------



## Polaris425

math


----------



## expat_dude

Fraction


----------



## Yesterday

percent


----------



## phreebsd

Savings


----------



## Polaris425

empty


----------



## Yesterday

401k


----------



## jaxamillion04

Bail out money


----------



## Yesterday

incarcerate


----------



## expat_dude

Justice


----------



## Yesterday

*Sheriff*(Buford T.!)


----------



## Polaris425

Bandit


----------



## Yesterday

thief


----------



## Metal Man

OJ Simpson (among other things)


----------



## Lulu500

Bronco


----------



## Polaris425

mustang


----------



## Yesterday

slow


----------



## Metal Man

Honda


----------



## FABMAN

gold wing


----------



## Yesterday

red wings


----------



## Metal Man

Boots


----------



## coot23

cowboy


----------



## AUbruterider

horse


----------



## Polaris425

shoes


----------



## Yesterday

flawps


----------



## jaxamillion04

Bare foot


----------



## Metal Man

Muddy toes


----------



## cigaro

toe jam


----------



## coot23

smuckers


----------



## expat_dude

Strawberry


----------



## phreebsd

Jelly


----------



## Yesterday

KY.


----------



## phreebsd

lubricant


----------



## Yesterday

necessary


----------



## jackman

roughness


----------



## Yesterday

outlaws =/


----------



## Polaris425

western


----------



## Yesterday

union


----------



## Metal Man

Credit


----------



## Polaris425

card


----------



## Yesterday

birthday


----------



## phreebsd

cake


----------



## Lulu500

icing


----------



## Yesterday

glazing


----------



## cigaro

do-nuts


----------



## Yesterday

Police


----------



## cigaro

Sting


----------



## Metal Man

Roxanne


----------



## hondarecoveryman

A less than desireable job for a lady


----------



## phreebsd

BUG

I took "lady" out of your previous post.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*whoops*



phreebsd said:


> BUG
> 
> I took "lady" out of your previous post.


 I put lady in there cause i been wantin that job all my life LOL LOL:haha:


----------



## Polaris425

wire


----------



## AUbruterider

fence


----------



## Yesterday

post


----------



## AUbruterider

wire + fence + post = hard work - haha!


----------



## phreebsd

check


----------



## Yesterday

welfare


----------



## phreebsd

program


----------



## Polaris425

clock


----------



## Yesterday

watcher


----------



## Metal Man

Weight


----------



## coot23

Lifter


----------



## Yesterday

hydraulic


----------



## Polaris425

fluid


----------



## Yesterday

tractor


----------



## Polaris425

pull


----------



## phreebsd

pork


----------



## Metal Man

Yummy


----------



## Yesterday

tummy


----------



## cigaro

belly


----------



## phreebsd

dancer


----------



## cigaro

dollars


----------



## phreebsd

bill


----------



## cigaro

duck


----------



## kawa650

red-head


----------



## Polaris425

sexy


----------



## Yesterday

BigP


----------



## Polaris425

goober


----------



## phreebsd

candy


----------



## SMITTY

apple


----------



## Yesterday

snapple


----------



## phreebsd

drink


----------



## Polaris425

water


----------



## Yesterday

Wetter


----------



## Metal Man

radiator


----------



## AUbruterider

hot


----------



## coot23

grill


----------



## Yesterday

billet


----------



## HAWSE700EFI

aluminum


----------



## Yesterday

foil


----------



## Polaris425

plans (somthing "foiled" your plans)


----------



## AUbruterider

party


----------



## HAWSE700EFI

crowd


----------



## Yesterday

riot


----------



## Polaris425

mob


----------



## Metal Man

Sopranos


----------



## muddy-one

Television


----------



## Polaris425

Lcd


----------



## AUbruterider

computer


----------



## Yesterday

n3rd


----------



## mrkd1

pixels


----------



## HAWSE700EFI

mega (megapixels)


----------



## phreebsd

man
(Mega Man was awsome!)


----------



## Polaris425

ManBearPig


----------



## Yesterday

CatDog


----------



## Polaris425

cartoon


----------



## mrkd1

looney*toon*


----------



## FABMAN

taz


----------



## bruterider1080

mania


----------



## Polaris425

crazy


----------



## bruterider1080

horse


----------



## Polaris425

saloon


----------



## Yesterday

pub


----------



## bruterider1080

crawl


----------



## phreebsd

space


----------



## Polaris425

management


----------



## muddy-one

Boss


----------



## bruterider1080

hogg


----------



## jackman

dukes


----------



## Yesterday

daisy


----------



## phreebsd

petals


----------



## Polaris425

bike


----------



## AUbruterider

frame


----------



## mrkd1

bars


----------



## Yesterday

beers


----------



## langford2000

drink


----------



## Polaris425

drank


----------



## phreebsd

DRUNK


----------



## Polaris425

wasted


----------



## phreebsd

time


----------



## jackman

clock


----------



## mrkd1

cuckoo


----------



## Yesterday

crazy


----------



## coot23

girlfriend


----------



## cigaro

sister


----------



## Polaris425

incest


----------



## cigaro

best


----------



## Yesterday

taste


----------



## Polaris425

lick


----------



## phreebsd

Lollipop


----------



## Yesterday

sticky


----------



## kawa650

slick


----------



## phreebsd

bill


----------



## Polaris425

clinton


----------



## jackman

George


----------



## muddy-one

Washington


----------



## phreebsd

quarter


----------



## Polaris425

25

.


----------



## Yesterday

pound


----------



## AUbruterider

grass... hehe


----------



## Polaris425

mow


----------



## Yesterday

dough


----------



## coot23

cookie


----------



## coot23

fun


----------



## phreebsd

ball
(happy fun ball!!)


----------



## muddy-one

Bat


----------



## Polaris425

vampire


----------



## phreebsd

fangs


----------



## Metal Man

Snake


----------



## Polaris425

bite


----------



## phreebsd

oil


----------



## expat_dude

Change


----------



## Polaris425

clothes


----------



## Metal Man

MIMB Swag


----------



## muddy-one

Sticker


----------



## Polaris425

bush


----------



## phreebsd

trimmed


----------



## muddy-one

Shaved


----------



## Polaris425

turkey


----------



## cigaro

gooble


----------



## Polaris425

I think its Gobble... 


*Chirp*


----------



## Yesterday

tweet


----------



## phreebsd

twitter


----------



## Yesterday

tweaker


----------



## muddy-one

Mechanic


----------



## Yesterday

hispanic


----------



## Polaris425

burrito!


----------



## Yesterday

breakfast


----------



## phreebsd

sausage


----------



## Polaris425

biscuit


----------



## expat_dude

Gravy


----------



## muddy-one

Chocolate


----------



## phreebsd

bar


----------



## kawa650

stool


----------



## Yesterday

sample


----------



## Polaris425

food


----------



## muddy-one

Steak


----------



## FABMAN

dinner


----------



## Polaris425

chicken


----------



## jackman

wing


----------



## phreebsd

HOT


----------



## Polaris425

TATER


----------



## Yesterday

mud


----------



## kawa650

IN


----------



## Yesterday

always


----------



## jackman

deep


----------



## Polaris425

ditch


----------



## muddy-one

Hole


----------



## Polaris425

Mud


----------



## AUbruterider

fun


----------



## phreebsd

Zone
(local kids skate center)


----------



## Yesterday

msn(anyone remember msn ZONE?)


----------



## muddy-one

News


----------



## AUbruterider

Bad


----------



## coot23

crash


----------



## Polaris425

smash


----------



## Yesterday

super


----------



## txbf750

freak


----------



## phreebsd

circus


----------



## Polaris425

bears


----------



## Yesterday

steve


----------



## phreebsd

master
(of making bears)


----------



## Polaris425

chief


----------



## phreebsd

crew


----------



## muddy-one

workers


----------



## Polaris425

offshore


----------



## jackman

powerboat


----------



## KMKjr

sink


----------



## Polaris425

kitchen


----------



## GWNBrute

chef


----------



## phreebsd

Iron


----------



## Jaybird750

Eagle


----------



## KMKjr

nest


----------



## phreebsd

Bird


----------



## KMKjr

egg


----------



## Yesterday

awmlet


----------



## KMKjr

cook

(nice spelling BTW....lol)


----------



## kawa650

Bar-B-Que


----------



## KMKjr

Ribs


----------



## Polaris425

broken


----------



## phreebsd

arm


----------



## coot23

limb


----------



## Polaris425

tree


----------



## phreebsd

trunk


----------



## Yesterday

smuggle


----------



## jackman

drugs


----------



## Polaris425

high


----------



## Yesterday

times :smokin:


----------



## hondagirl333

memories


----------



## Polaris425

photos


----------



## phreebsd

dirty


----------



## muddy-one

nasty


----------



## Polaris425

muddy


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

girls


----------



## Polaris425

rock :rockn:


----------



## muddy-one

roll


----------



## phreebsd

yeast


----------



## muddy-one

Infection


----------



## kawa650

puss


----------



## muddy-one

wimp


----------



## Polaris425

sissy


----------



## Twisted10

bar (motorcycle) :greddy2:


----------



## Polaris425

raise (the bar)


----------



## muddy-one

Lift


----------



## phreebsd

springs


----------



## jackman

stiff


----------



## Polaris425

neck


----------



## phreebsd

RED


----------



## muddy-one

blood


----------



## Polaris425

hound


----------



## muddy-one

Bother


----------



## Yesterday

kids


----------



## Polaris425

loud


----------



## Yesterday

cajuns


----------



## Polaris425

CrawFish


----------



## muddy-one

delicious


----------



## Yesterday

beer :friday:


----------



## jackman

mug


----------



## phreebsd

SHOT!


----------



## Yesterday

inject


----------



## Polaris425

season (like injecting a turkey)


----------



## Yesterday

riding


----------



## phreebsd

hood


----------



## jackman

rat


----------



## phreebsd

poison


----------



## muddy-one

Deadly


----------



## Jcarp4483

cianide


----------



## Polaris425

stric-9


----------



## muddy-one

toxic


----------



## Polaris425

britney


----------



## KMKjr

skank


----------



## phreebsd

Hoe


----------



## Twisted10

garden


----------



## Polaris425

plant


----------



## muddy-one

weeds


----------



## KMKjr

high


----------



## phreebsd

strung


----------



## muddy-one

out


----------



## Yesterday

in.


----------



## phreebsd

style


----------



## muddy-one

fad


----------



## KMKjr

(MC) hammer pants


----------



## FABMAN

hammer time!!


----------



## KMKjr

FABMAN said:


> hammer time!!


You have yours on right now, don't you?


----------



## Polaris425

Tools


----------



## KMKjr

screwdriver


----------



## muddy-one

ratchet


----------



## KMKjr

socket


----------



## Polaris425

eye


----------



## Jaybird750

(of the) tiger


----------



## phreebsd

paw


----------



## Jcarp4483

old (man)


----------



## phreebsd

bat


----------



## jackman

vampire


----------



## phreebsd

fang


----------



## thunderhead007

snake


----------



## KMKjr

rattle


----------



## kawa650

trap


----------



## Jcarp4483

fly


----------



## Metal Man

Rod


----------



## KMKjr

fishing


----------



## muddy-one

hole


----------



## Yesterday

swimmin'


----------



## Polaris425

shorts


----------



## muddy-one

pants


----------



## Metal Man

Levi


----------



## Twisted10

strauss


----------



## phreebsd

company


----------



## muddy-one

friends


----------



## phreebsd

best


----------



## muddy-one

first


----------



## kawa650

name


----------



## jackman

tag


----------



## muddy-one

game


----------



## phreebsd

over


----------



## KMKjr

under


----------



## muddy-one

below


----------



## jackman

zero


----------



## Polaris425

nine (german for zero)


----------



## Bruteforce09

8
lame i know


----------



## Jcarp4483

ball. 

and KMKjr. i am really digging that avatar. I like bacon now to


----------



## muddy-one

bearing


----------



## KMKjr

compass


----------



## expat_dude

North


----------



## phreebsd

pole


----------



## FABMAN

stripper


----------



## w8tnonu22

shoes


----------



## KMKjr

wife


----------



## w8tnonu22

beater


----------



## Jcarp4483

meat


----------



## muddy-one

steak


----------



## Yesterday

tube


----------



## jackman

tire


----------



## Jcarp4483

silverback


----------



## muddy-one

Gorilla


----------



## FABMAN

ape


----------



## phreebsd

Grape


----------



## kawa650

wine


----------



## phreebsd

glass


----------



## muddy-one

bottle


----------



## phreebsd

beer


----------



## KMKjr

Moosehead


----------



## phreebsd

trophy


----------



## KMKjr

wife


----------



## phreebsd

second


----------



## KMKjr

loser


----------



## phreebsd

Obama


----------



## KMKjr

(he won.....didn't he? )

McCain


----------



## phreebsd

republican


----------



## KMKjr

politics


----------



## Yesterday

bogus


----------



## muddy-one

fake


----------



## phreebsd

breasts


----------



## KMKjr

silicon


----------



## phreebsd

bead


----------



## jackman

locks


----------



## phreebsd

pad


----------



## muddy-one

break


----------



## coot23

dance


----------



## KMKjr

jig


----------



## phreebsd

lure


----------



## KMKjr

stalker


----------



## phreebsd

corn


----------



## muddy-one

cob


----------



## phreebsd

pipe


----------



## KMKjr

hash


----------



## Jaybird750

argue


----------



## KMKjr

wife (again)


----------



## phreebsd

rules


----------



## KMKjr

break


----------



## muddy-one

snap


----------



## phreebsd

ginger


----------



## muddy-one

bread


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> ginger


 
Gilligan


----------



## phreebsd

island


----------



## jackman

lost


----------



## muddy-one

found


----------



## Polaris425

foundry


----------



## FABMAN

hot


----------



## KMKjr

Momma


----------



## FABMAN

MILF


----------



## KMKjr

cougar


----------



## Polaris425

cat


----------



## muddy-one

woman


----------



## KMKjr

USELESS


----------



## Yesterday

blasphemy


----------



## phreebsd

digital


----------



## muddy-one

camera


----------



## KMKjr

hidden


----------



## phreebsd

flash


----------



## KMKjr

pervert


----------



## Yesterday

mike j


----------



## GWNBrute

plastic


----------



## KMKjr

doll


----------



## cigaro

air pump


----------



## KMKjr

flat


----------



## Polaris425

tire


----------



## muddy-one

wheel


----------



## Polaris425

roll


----------



## KMKjr

round


----------



## muddy-one

cookie


----------



## KMKjr

******

lol


----------



## KMKjr

raisin


----------



## Polaris425

bran


----------



## Jaybird750

flakes


----------



## KMKjr

dandruff


----------



## kawa650

shampoo


----------



## KMKjr

conditioner


----------



## phreebsd

AIR


----------



## KMKjr

pump


----------



## muddy-one

compressor


----------



## Yesterday

spring


----------



## KMKjr

Winter


----------



## phreebsd

weather


----------



## KMKjr

stripping


----------



## muddy-one

dancer


----------



## KMKjr

private


----------



## phreebsd

information


----------



## KMKjr

false


----------



## phreebsd

teeth


----------



## Yesterday

buck


----------



## phreebsd

shot


----------



## KMKjr

Kennedy


----------



## AUbruterider

president


----------



## GWNBrute

watergate


----------



## Polaris425

scandle


----------



## KMKjr

hooker


----------



## Polaris425

headers


----------



## KMKjr

exhaust


----------



## phreebsd

tip


----------



## KMKjr

bartender


----------



## Polaris425

order


----------



## KMKjr

law


----------



## phreebsd

out


----------



## muddy-one

side


----------



## KMKjr

vermin


----------



## phreebsd

trap


----------



## muddy-one

****


----------



## KMKjr

hound


----------



## phreebsd

DAWG!


----------



## KMKjr

beagle


----------



## phreebsd

SNOOPY


----------



## KMKjr

Peanuts


----------



## phreebsd

boiled
or they say balled around here!


----------



## muddy-one

hot


----------



## phreebsd

wings!
my fav food!


----------



## KMKjr

Buffalo


----------



## phreebsd

meat
(anyone had the buffalo hot dogs yet?)


----------



## muddy-one

grilled
(no they any good)


----------



## KMKjr

BBQ


----------



## phreebsd

Chicken

@Muddy-One
(yeah they're suprisingly good and healthier than regular hotdogs)


----------



## muddy-one

eggs


----------



## KMKjr

yoke

(all meat is good!!)


----------



## FABMAN

drive shaft 

(buffalo burgers are good)


----------



## KMKjr

universal (joint)


----------



## phreebsd

Studios


----------



## KMKjr

54

:banana:


----------



## phreebsd

film


----------



## kawa650

flick


----------



## muddy-one

movie


----------



## phreebsd

theatre


----------



## KMKjr

Thespian<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## phreebsd

Greek


----------



## muddy-one

fraternity


----------



## KMKjr

College


----------



## Polaris425

girls


----------



## KMKjr

boobies


----------



## muddy-one

beads


----------



## GWNBrute

necklace


----------



## Polaris425

gold


----------



## KMKjr

GWNBrute said:


> necklace


pearl


----------



## KMKjr

muddy-one said:


> beads


 
Glad I missed that one....lol

Would have got the:ban:


----------



## phreebsd

haha. why women love pearls 

Continuing from "GOLD"

nugget


----------



## Polaris425

chicken


----------



## Yesterday

egg


----------



## phreebsd

omelet!


----------



## muddy-one

cheese


----------



## phreebsd

steak
(man i love double texas cheesesteak's from Waffle House!)


----------



## muddy-one

rare


----------



## phreebsd

coin


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> haha. why women love pearls
> 
> Continuing from "GOLD"
> 
> nugget


I we love giving them pearls!!

From nugget:

boogie


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> coin


collector


----------



## coot23

car


----------



## muddy-one

truck


----------



## KMKjr

monster


----------



## Yesterday

energy


----------



## GWNBrute

bar


----------



## Polaris425

tab


----------



## phreebsd

guitar


----------



## hondagirl333

pick


----------



## Yesterday

cawton


----------



## Polaris425

rows


----------



## Yesterday

corn


----------



## KMKjr

bread


----------



## kawa650

white


----------



## phreebsd

stripes


----------



## GWNBrute

Las Vegas


----------



## phreebsd

nevada


----------



## KMKjr

desert


----------



## Polaris425

heat


----------



## Yesterday

shrink


----------



## w8tnonu22

wrap


----------



## phreebsd

bubble


----------



## Yesterday

gum


----------



## KMKjr

Wrigleys


----------



## Yesterday

field


----------



## phreebsd

Goal


----------



## w8tnonu22

tender


----------



## KMKjr

venison (sp?)


----------



## muddy-one

deer


----------



## KMKjr

doe


----------



## muddy-one

buck


----------



## KMKjr

knife


----------



## kawa650

butcher


----------



## Polaris425

knife


----------



## LetsGoOilers

pocket


----------



## Lulu500

hole


----------



## phreebsd

pie


----------



## jackman

american


----------



## Polaris425

RULES :rockn:


----------



## muddy-one

laws


----------



## w8tnonu22

criminal


----------



## Yesterday

smooth


----------



## LetsGoOilers

flat


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

soda


----------



## FABMAN

pop


----------



## muddy-one

hit


----------



## KMKjr

punch


----------



## phreebsd

fruit


----------



## KMKjr

cake


----------



## Yesterday

pan


----------



## phreebsd

pizza


----------



## Polaris425

Hut


----------



## KMKjr

shack


----------



## Polaris425

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn roooooooooof!


----------



## KMKjr

(B52's.....my gaydar is ringing!!)

Trailer


----------



## Polaris425

utility (haha........... no gaydar - drunk nights at the kareokee :bigok


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> kareokee :bigok


ding, ding, ding, ding, ding


After utility:

power


----------



## Yesterday

WHITE!


----------



## phreebsd

LIGHTNING


----------



## KMKjr

Tampa Bay

(that would be hockey)


----------



## phreebsd

Florida


----------



## Yesterday

oranges


----------



## KMKjr

Tropicana


----------



## phreebsd

casino


----------



## KMKjr

poker


----------



## Yesterday

run


----------



## KMKjr

marathon


----------



## phreebsd

race


----------



## KMKjr

bearing


----------



## muddy-one

ball


----------



## KMKjr

basket


----------



## phreebsd

case


----------



## Yesterday

mental


----------



## KMKjr

Prozac


----------



## Polaris425

zantac


----------



## KMKjr

heartburn


----------



## Polaris425

indigestion


----------



## KMKjr

diarrhea


----------



## muddy-one

pepto


----------



## KMKjr

pink


----------



## hondagirl333

lemonade


----------



## KMKjr

alcool (nasty stuff!!)


----------



## phreebsd

drink


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet Tea


----------



## KMKjr

bag


----------



## phreebsd

feed


----------



## Polaris425

oats


----------



## phreebsd

meal


----------



## muddy-one

corn


----------



## KMKjr

kernel


----------



## Yesterday

CPU


----------



## muddy-one

AMD


----------



## KMKjr

Those not words, they are letters.

I'm AFU!!


----------



## phreebsd

last word: AMD

processor


----------



## Polaris425

food


----------



## KMKjr

yummy


----------



## Polaris425

cookie


----------



## KMKjr

*monster*

(Not the first thing that came to my mind. It's hard for me to think of somthing Stogi won't ban....lol I've got a perverted mind and cuss alot too.)


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> *monster*
> 
> (Not the first thing that came to my mind. It's hard for me to think of somthing Stogi won't ban....lol I've got a perverted mind and cuss alot too.)


*Energy * 

(It's just a canadian thing, we understand. The F word is common to ya'lls everyday vocabulary)


----------



## muddy-one

drink


----------



## phreebsd

tank


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> *Energy *
> 
> (It's just a canadian thing, we understand. The F word is common to ya'lls everyday vocabulary)


*** yeah, eh?!!

And I'm supirsed y'all could spell vocabulary 

reply to tank:

*army*


----------



## Yesterday

bald


----------



## phreebsd

eagle


----------



## KMKjr

nest

(bald would have got me in trouble too!!)


----------



## mudlift

egg


----------



## KMKjr

scrambled


----------



## phreebsd

signal


----------



## muddy-one

light


----------



## KMKjr

bright


----------



## phreebsd

work

(brightwork was one of our vendors)


----------



## KMKjr

play


----------



## muddy-one

toys


----------



## phreebsd

used


----------



## KMKjr

new


----------



## Polaris425

truck (I REALLY would like to have one)


----------



## KMKjr

pickup


----------



## Yesterday

guitar


----------



## Polaris425

Fender


----------



## coot23

dent


----------



## BruteSS

scratch


----------



## muddy-one

cut


----------



## Polaris425

cheese


----------



## kawa650

hog-head


----------



## KMKjr

pig


----------



## kawa650

pork


----------



## phreebsd

roast


----------



## KMKjr

beef


----------



## Polaris425

moo


----------



## KMKjr

cow


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bell


----------



## phreebsd

more!!

(i gotta have more cowbell!!)


----------



## Polaris425

lots!


----------



## KMKjr

property


----------



## Yesterday

private


----------



## KMKjr

parts


----------



## phreebsd

ATV


----------



## Yesterday

OHV


----------



## KMKjr

DOHC


----------



## phreebsd

Engine


----------



## KMKjr

V-twin :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

POWER!


----------



## phreebsd

bill


----------



## jackman

pay


----------



## KMKjr

check


----------



## phreebsd

pay


----------



## BruteSS

cash


----------



## KMKjr

jackman said:


> pay





phreebsd said:


> pay


 
Ok, Your getting lazy now!!


----------



## KMKjr

Benjamins


----------



## Yesterday

birkenstocks


----------



## KMKjr

sandles


----------



## Yesterday

flop


----------



## muddy-one

flip


----------



## KMKjr

over


----------



## Yesterday

drive


----------



## KMKjr

Inn


----------



## Polaris425

days


----------



## KMKjr

nights


----------



## Polaris425

kings


----------



## muddy-one

knights


----------



## BruteSS

swords


----------



## Yesterday

mace


----------



## FABMAN

Nare


----------



## Yesterday

nose


----------



## KMKjr

boogie


----------



## Polaris425

BootScoot


----------



## KMKjr

hillbilly


----------



## Yesterday

canadian


----------



## Polaris425

Goose


----------



## Yesterday

duck duck


----------



## phreebsd

sauce


----------



## muddy-one

Tabasco


----------



## Polaris425

jalapeno


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> canadian


LOL!!


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> jalapeno


pepper


----------



## Polaris425

jack


----------



## KMKjr

off


----------



## Yesterday

deet


----------



## phreebsd

repellant


----------



## Polaris425

water


----------



## Yesterday

wheelie


----------



## phreebsd

reverse


----------



## muddy-one

backwards


----------



## phreebsd

walk


----------



## Yesterday

ride


----------



## kawa650

drive


----------



## KMKjr

walk


----------



## muddy-one

run


----------



## phreebsd

dog


----------



## kawa650

bone


----------



## Yesterday

saw


----------



## phreebsd

movie


----------



## Yesterday

homemade!


----------



## Polaris425

ice cream!!!


----------



## KMKjr

That's 2 words!

*Vanilla*


----------



## Yesterday

ice


----------



## Metal Man

Black


----------



## KMKjr

mamba


----------



## Metal Man

Snake


----------



## Yesterday

charmer


----------



## phreebsd

girl


----------



## muddy-one

daughter


----------



## GWNBrute

blood


----------



## Yesterday

in my *mud*


----------



## KMKjr

dirt


----------



## muddy-one

wet


----------



## KMKjr

muddy-one said:


> wet


(Man, I could get banned for life the numerous responses to that!!)

Dry


----------



## Polaris425

^ :haha:

Vac (wet & dry Vac )


----------



## KMKjr

hoover


----------



## muddy-one

Dam


----------



## Yesterday

yankees.


----------



## KMKjr

suck

(and I'll add steroid freaks but thats two words)


----------



## muddy-one

(Dam Yankees where a rock band) 

blow


----------



## Yesterday

rail


----------



## GWNBrute

train


----------



## Polaris425

cars


----------



## Yesterday

police


----------



## kawa650

lights


----------



## phreebsd

christmas


----------



## FABMAN

new-years


----------



## Yesterday

peas


----------



## phreebsd

Pod


----------



## muddy-one

seed


----------



## phreebsd

IDENTITY

(for a database column of type Int, you can declare it as an IDENTITY column of which you must specify a seed, usually (1,1) (starting value, increment) 

Example 


Code:


Create table MyTable
      (Column_1 int IDENTITY (1,1),
       Column_2 varchar(20), 
       Column_3 uniqueidentifier
      )


----------



## Polaris425

Crisis


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> IDENTITY
> 
> (for a database column of type Int, you can declare it as an IDENTITY column of which you must specify a seed, usually (1,1) (starting value, increment)
> 
> Example
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Create table MyTable
> (Column_1 int IDENTITY (1,1),
> Column_2 varchar(20),
> Column_3 uniqueidentifier
> )


WTF???


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Crisis


Panic


----------



## kawa650

attack


----------



## Yesterday

defend


----------



## Polaris425

honor


----------



## phreebsd

guard


----------



## kawa650

dog


----------



## Polaris425

treat


----------



## FABMAN

kick-start ( my dad taught his dog to kick-start for food)


----------



## phreebsd

Lever


----------



## cigaro

soap


----------



## phreebsd

bubble


----------



## Polaris425

gum


----------



## 650Brute

chewing


----------



## KMKjr

tobacco


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

leaf


----------



## KMKjr

marijuana :sasmokin:


----------



## GWNBrute

joint


----------



## Yesterday

homokinetic


----------



## KMKjr

flexible


----------



## phreebsd

plastic


----------



## Polaris425

mold


----------



## phreebsd

spores


----------



## Yesterday

mushrooms


----------



## Polaris425

stuffed


----------



## muddy-one

Crab


----------



## Yesterday

itch


----------



## Polaris425

scratch


----------



## KMKjr

rash


----------



## phreebsd

cream


----------



## muddy-one

cheese


----------



## Yesterday

ok ok.
pizza
CHEESE FREAKIN PIZZA


----------



## phreebsd

soap!


----------



## KMKjr

scrub


----------



## phreebsd

dish


----------



## KMKjr

satellite


----------



## muddy-one

internet 
(yea way overpriced)


----------



## phreebsd

router


----------



## KMKjr

modem


----------



## phreebsd

PCI


----------



## KMKjr

hardware


----------



## phreebsd

store


----------



## Polaris425

room


----------



## Metal Man

Bed


----------



## muddy-one

creek


----------



## Polaris425

sand


----------



## phreebsd

beach


----------



## Polaris425

babe!


----------



## KMKjr

Ruth


----------



## phreebsd

candybar


----------



## muddy-one

chocolate


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

PIE


----------



## Polaris425

Peice


----------



## phreebsd

pistol


----------



## FABMAN

bulet


----------



## KMKjr

rifle


----------



## kawa650

scope


----------



## KMKjr

mouthwash


----------



## muddy-one

refreshing


----------



## Polaris425

Water


----------



## muddy-one

wheelie


----------



## KMKjr

bar


----------



## phreebsd

chocolate


----------



## KMKjr

bunnies


----------



## Polaris425

fried


----------



## muddy-one

turkey


----------



## KMKjr

sandwich


----------



## Polaris425

grilledcheese


----------



## kawa650

_Velveeta

_


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

maccaroni


----------



## muddy-one

pasta


----------



## phreebsd

italian


----------



## cigaro

Ferrari


----------



## phreebsd

car


----------



## Polaris425

race


----------



## muddy-one

track


----------



## cigaro

dozer


----------



## Polaris425

dirt


----------



## KMKjr

track


----------



## kawa650

^--hoe


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

mud


----------



## Polaris425

puddle


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

water


----------



## phreebsd

shed


----------



## GWNBrute

Garden


----------



## phreebsd

vegetable


----------



## GWNBrute

Soup


----------



## phreebsd

kitchen


----------



## GWNBrute

Sink


----------



## phreebsd

hole


----------



## GWNBrute

Drill


----------



## FABMAN

hole-saw


----------



## KMKjr

cut


----------



## Polaris425

blade


----------



## FABMAN

knife


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

sharp


----------



## Polaris425

chedder


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

milk


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Chocolate


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

ice cream


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

cone


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

road


----------



## FABMAN

street


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

stop


----------



## FABMAN

sign


----------



## phreebsd

language


----------



## FABMAN

english


----------



## phreebsd

muffin


----------



## FABMAN

corn-muffin


----------



## phreebsd

cob


----------



## Yesterday

pipe


----------



## phreebsd

screen


----------



## FABMAN

door


----------



## phreebsd

jam


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

grape


----------



## FABMAN

purple


----------



## KMKjr

pills


----------



## phreebsd

prescription


----------



## kawa650

bottle


----------



## phreebsd

beer!

(Killian's Red! Try it! Great Stuff!! or Mickey's Malt Liquor!)


----------



## Polaris425

pee (b/c thats what it taste like)


----------



## phreebsd

test


----------



## KMKjr

pilot


----------



## phreebsd

life


----------



## Yesterday

cereal


----------



## FABMAN

kid (the life cereal kid)


----------



## KMKjr

expensive


----------



## muddy-one

toys


----------



## KMKjr

Brute!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Beast!


----------



## expat_dude

Master


----------



## KMKjr

Bait ()


----------



## Yesterday

shawp


----------



## walker

donkey


----------



## muddy-one

Kong


----------



## GWNBrute

game


----------



## expat_dude

over


----------



## Yesterday

heat


----------



## FABMAN

cop's


----------



## Yesterday

bacon


----------



## Fatcat

Pig


----------



## KMKjr

ham


----------



## phreebsd

hock


----------



## KMKjr

spit (couldn't spell loogie (sp?))


----------



## Polaris425

dip


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

stick


----------



## phreebsd

man


----------



## Yesterday

Gina


----------



## phreebsd

Lee
(Gine Lee Nolan)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bruce (Lee)


----------



## KMKjr

karate (was gonna say dead, but that's just rude)


----------



## Lulu500

ninja


----------



## Yesterday

pirate.


----------



## KMKjr

steal


----------



## Yesterday

thief


----------



## KMKjr

criminal


----------



## Yesterday

smooth


----------



## KMKjr

skin


----------



## Polaris425

tan


----------



## KMKjr

sun


----------



## Lulu500

dress


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

pants


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

leather LOL


----------



## Yesterday

whip


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bondage lol


----------



## phreebsd

wife


----------



## walker

beater


----------



## Yesterday

egg


----------



## KMKjr

Easter


----------



## phreebsd

Holiday


----------



## FABMAN

gas


----------



## phreebsd

line


----------



## KMKjr

FART


----------



## phreebsd

Fart line? Line Fart?


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> Fart line? Line Fart?


That was my response to GAS...lol


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> line


 
power


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Tools


----------



## FABMAN

pneumatic


----------



## KMKjr

drill


----------



## phreebsd

core


----------



## KMKjr

apple


----------



## Polaris425

pie


----------



## phreebsd

american


----------



## KMKjr

eagle (and I could have been rude )


----------



## phreebsd

claw


----------



## Polaris425

hooks (eagle claw fishing hooks )


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

treble (sp?)


----------



## walker

rapala


----------



## snipe523

lure


----------



## phreebsd

box
(as in tackle bawks)


----------



## Polaris425

cardboard


----------



## phreebsd

sheet


----------



## KMKjr

bed


----------



## phreebsd

bug


----------



## walker

bite


----------



## phreebsd

snake


----------



## Polaris425

skin


----------



## KMKjr

exfoliate (sp?)


----------



## kawa650

:greddy2:

women


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*CRAZY!!!!!!:saevilw:*


----------



## KMKjr

nuts


----------



## Polaris425

psyco.


----------



## Yesterday

active


----------



## GWNBrute

running


----------



## Yesterday

sucks


----------



## Polaris425

peppermint


----------



## Yesterday

schnapps


----------



## FABMAN

freezer. that's where mine is.


----------



## KMKjr

Beer


----------



## Yesterday

hawps


----------



## KMKjr

alcohol


----------



## phreebsd

swab


----------



## Polaris425

QTip


----------



## KMKjr

ear


----------



## muddy-one

ring


----------



## KMKjr

wedding


----------



## walker

singer


----------



## Yesterday

sewing machine


----------



## phreebsd

foot
(sewing machines have a presser foot)


----------



## Yesterday

toe


----------



## phreebsd

camel


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> camel


:haha::haha:

thirsty


----------



## Yesterday

thirsty thursday.


----------



## phreebsd

week


----------



## Polaris425

strong


----------



## phreebsd

arm


----------



## walker

law


----------



## Yesterday

out


----------



## KMKjr

(out of the) closet


----------



## Polaris425

laundry


----------



## Yesterday

bag


----------



## phreebsd

KMKjr said:


> (out of the) closet


We're happy for you, KMKjr!! :booty:




BigP said:


> bag


tool


----------



## Yesterday

jksimpson


----------



## Polaris425

HA!!!!!!!!!!!

Donkey <


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> We're happy for you, KMKjr!! :booty:


Is that an offer or just jealous.


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> HA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Donkey <


Azz!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hole!!! lol


----------



## Yesterday

post


----------



## Polaris425

thread


----------



## muddy-one

metric


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Millimeter


----------



## Polaris425

millipede


----------



## phreebsd

insect


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

butterfly


----------



## Yesterday

knife


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

steak


----------



## Polaris425

fillet


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

catfish


----------



## coot23

liver


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## Yesterday

wangs


----------



## KMKjr

Breast


----------



## kawa650

white


----------



## phreebsd

power


----------



## Polaris425

BRUTE


----------



## phreebsd

Force


----------



## walker

rules


----------



## phreebsd

game


----------



## muddy-one

Time


----------



## Yesterday

over


----------



## KMKjr

under


----------



## Yesterday

water


----------



## KMKjr

skiing


----------



## phreebsd

snow


----------



## kawa650

balls


----------



## Polaris425

basket


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

easter


----------



## kawa650

eggs


----------



## phreebsd

carton


----------



## Yesterday

cigarette


----------



## Brute650i

cancer


----------



## Yesterday

cell


----------



## phreebsd

single


----------



## kawa650

bachelor


----------



## Yesterday

party


----------



## Metal Man

Pooper


----------



## phreebsd

scooper


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

shovel


----------



## phreebsd

dirt


----------



## kawa650

(or as i call a shovel a "Mexican drag-line" )


mud


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

tires


----------



## fl750mudchic

expensive


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

dollars


----------



## KMKjr

Benjamins


----------



## phreebsd

breaking


----------



## KMKjr

Stop


----------



## Yesterday

door


----------



## phreebsd

man


----------



## KMKjr

boobs


----------



## Yesterday

midget


----------



## muddy-one

racing


----------



## Yesterday

pit


----------



## phreebsd

bar-b-que


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

grill


----------



## phreebsd

charcoal


----------



## Yesterday

starter


----------



## phreebsd

fluid


----------



## muddy-one

liquid


----------



## KMKjr

beer


----------



## kawa650

hangover


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

whiskey


----------



## muddy-one

shots


----------



## phreebsd

jell-o


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

jiggle


----------



## FABMAN

wiggle (my other word was used on this page boobs)


----------



## Yesterday

worm


----------



## phreebsd

plastic


----------



## bayou_boy_22

surgery


----------



## phreebsd

heart


----------



## bayou_boy_22

blood


----------



## Polaris425

gang


----------



## phreebsd

sign


----------



## bayou_boy_22

advertisement


----------



## Polaris425

business


----------



## jackman

cards


----------



## bayou_boy_22

baseball


----------



## KMKjr

bat


----------



## bayou_boy_22

glove


----------



## phreebsd

body


----------



## Yesterday

filler


----------



## phreebsd

pie


----------



## FABMAN

lemon pie mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## phreebsd

tree


----------



## walker

huggers


----------



## phreebsd

environmentalist


----------



## Yesterday

horticulturist


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> horticulturist


(fancy word for) gardener


----------



## Polaris425

Pedro


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Mexican


----------



## walker

food


----------



## Metal Man

BBQ


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Pedro


Your wife uses him too?



Metal Man said:


> BBQ


sauce


----------



## bayou_boy_22

A1..


----------



## KMKjr

trail (local ATV trail we use is call the A-1)


----------



## Polaris425

mix


----------



## walker

nutz


----------



## Yesterday

big


----------



## bayou_boy_22

separate


----------



## bayou_boy_22

fudge


----------



## Yesterday

peanut butter


----------



## bayou_boy_22

cup


----------



## KMKjr

Stanley


----------



## Yesterday

steamer


----------



## bayou_boy_22

carpet


----------



## muddy-one

shag


----------



## Yesterday

wagon


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

wheel


----------



## Yesterday

four


----------



## walker

broke (wished i could say broke azz artic cat..... lol


----------



## Yesterday

I'm


----------



## phreebsd

hungry


----------



## bayou_boy_22

eat


----------



## phreebsd

food


----------



## bayou_boy_22

stuffed


----------



## Polaris425

mushrooms


----------



## KMKjr

magic


----------



## bayou_boy_22

show


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

picture


----------



## KMKjr

perfect


----------



## Polaris425

Vacation


----------



## KMKjr

rest


----------



## Polaris425

room


----------



## bayou_boy_22

toilet


----------



## KMKjr

poop


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

paper


----------



## phreebsd

towel


----------



## Yesterday

beach


----------



## walker

bums


----------



## phreebsd

lazy


----------



## FABMAN

X-wife


----------



## phreebsd

*****


----------



## FABMAN

yep


----------



## Yesterday

snitch


----------



## phreebsd

narc


----------



## Yesterday

an..


----------



## phreebsd

medication


----------



## walker

pills


----------



## Polaris425

(pill) box


----------



## bayou_boy_22

tackle


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

football


----------



## bayou_boy_22

jersey


----------



## Polaris425

New


----------



## bayou_boy_22

old


----------



## walker

school


----------



## AUbruterider

teacher


----------



## Polaris425

Instructor


----------



## bayou_boy_22

students


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

loan


----------



## phreebsd

shark


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

attack


----------



## phreebsd

heart


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

beat


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

drums


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sticks


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

firewood


----------



## walker

burns


----------



## kawa650

Blister


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

pain


----------



## FABMAN

inflammation


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

swelling


----------



## phreebsd

face


----------



## KMKjr

poker


----------



## phreebsd

chip


----------



## kawa650

computer


----------



## Polaris425

geek


----------



## phreebsd

carnival

(carnival geek is where the term "geek" originated - one who bites the heads off chickens)


----------



## KMKjr

cruise


----------



## Polaris425

ship


----------



## KMKjr

shape


----------



## Yesterday

carve


----------



## phreebsd

wood


----------



## Yesterday

morning


----------



## phreebsd

Good


----------



## jackman

times


----------



## walker

roll


----------



## Yesterday

tide


----------



## Polaris425

crimson


----------



## phreebsd

red


----------



## walker

pepper


----------



## AUbruterider

hot


----------



## Yesterday

sawse


----------



## Polaris425

spice


----------



## phreebsd

rack


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

pot


----------



## Polaris425

kettle


----------



## muddy-one

corn


----------



## FABMAN

cob


----------



## KMKjr

Tyrus Raymond "Ty" *Cob*b


----------



## Polaris425

die (Tie-die)


----------



## Metal Man

Tools


----------



## phreebsd

mechanic


----------



## Yesterday

shadetree


----------



## Polaris425

Oak


----------



## phreebsd

mossy


----------



## walker

camo


----------



## KMKjr

hide


----------



## AUbruterider

seek


----------



## Yesterday

find


----------



## bayou_boy_22

it...


----------



## Yesterday

stinks


----------



## Polaris425

skunk


----------



## bayou_boy_22

spray


----------



## Yesterday

paint


----------



## Metal Man

Body


----------



## walker

glitter


----------



## muddy-one

sparkle


----------



## Polaris425

gay


----------



## Yesterday

steve


----------



## Polaris425

BBBBBBBBWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

_Steeeeve_

MASTER (of the forum)


----------



## Yesterday

bait


----------



## kawa650

shrimp


----------



## Yesterday

boat


----------



## phreebsd

anchor


----------



## Yesterday

drop


----------



## Polaris425

weight


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bench


----------



## kawa650

work


----------



## FABMAN

hard


----------



## bayou_boy_22

hat


----------



## kawa650

cowboy


----------



## bayou_boy_22

rodeo


----------



## Yesterday

clown


----------



## Polaris425

x-girlfriend


----------



## Yesterday

****


----------



## Polaris425

dog


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bowl


----------



## ryan

cut


----------



## bayou_boy_22

hair


----------



## expat_dude

Spray


----------



## bayou_boy_22

can


----------



## Yesterday

beer


----------



## bayou_boy_22

drunk


----------



## walker

hang


----------



## sparade2005

over


----------



## bayou_boy_22

under


----------



## sparade2005

water


----------



## FABMAN

Welding


----------



## KMKjr

rod


----------



## Yesterday

tie


----------



## muddy-one

knot


----------



## Yesterday

slip


----------



## Polaris425

down


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

fall


----------



## bayou_boy_22

over


----------



## Polaris425

board


----------



## bayou_boy_22

walk


----------



## phreebsd

dog


----------



## bayou_boy_22

pooooop


----------



## Polaris425

scoop


----------



## Metal Man

Collar


----------



## phreebsd

shirt


----------



## Polaris425

MIMB!


----------



## muddy-one

Rules!!!


----------



## Yesterday

break


----------



## Polaris425

parts


----------



## Yesterday

house


----------



## Polaris425

doctor


----------



## phreebsd

office


----------



## bayou_boy_22

coffee


----------



## Yesterday

morning


----------



## walker

******


----------



## KMKjr

Asterisk


----------



## Polaris425

insert


----------



## muddy-one

remove


----------



## KMKjr

attach


----------



## bayou_boy_22

release


----------



## Polaris425

quick


----------



## bayou_boy_22

disconnect


----------



## Yesterday

unplug


----------



## bayou_boy_22

power


----------



## Yesterday

lines


----------



## Metal Man

fishing


----------



## bayou_boy_22

boat


----------



## Yesterday

skrimp


----------



## Guest

cocktail


----------



## Polaris425

hour


----------



## Yesterday

happy


----------



## phreebsd

fun
(happy fun ball rocks!)


----------



## Metal Man

Bags......:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

HAHA NICE


BRA


----------



## Yesterday

FFF


----------



## KMKjr

texting


----------



## bayou_boy_22

teenagers


----------



## KMKjr

trouble


----------



## Yesterday

double


----------



## KMKjr

mint


----------



## phreebsd

Gum


----------



## Polaris425

tree


----------



## muddy-one

house


----------



## walker

payment


----------



## Polaris425

monthly


----------



## phreebsd

cycle


----------



## bayou_boy_22

world


----------



## walker

wide


----------



## Yesterday

load


----------



## phreebsd

ammo


----------



## KMKjr

Remington


----------



## bayou_boy_22

smith


----------



## walker

wesson


----------



## Polaris425

mississippi


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

bulldogs


----------



## Yesterday

jaw juh.


----------



## phreebsd

peach


----------



## Polaris425

fruit


----------



## phreebsd

fly


----------



## Polaris425

plane


----------



## bayou_boy_22

helicopter


----------



## Yesterday

pilot


----------



## FABMAN

light


----------



## Yesterday

northern


----------



## phreebsd

beans
(Me and omelet love em with chili powder and cumin!)


----------



## Polaris425

gas


----------



## muddy-one

throttle


----------



## kawa650

full


----------



## walker

speed


----------



## phreebsd

ticket


----------



## bayou_boy_22

trouble


----------



## phreebsd

double


----------



## kawa650

barrel


----------



## sparade2005

shotgun


----------



## Yesterday

shell


----------



## walker

oil


----------



## sparade2005

field


----------



## Polaris425

hay


----------



## sparade2005

bail


----------



## muddy-one

square


----------



## KMKjr

sponge(Bob)


----------



## Yesterday

sea


----------



## KMKjr

saw


----------



## Polaris425

blade


----------



## muddy-one

razor


----------



## Yesterday

sharp


----------



## KMKjr

dull


----------



## Polaris425

knife


----------



## fl750mudchic

fight


----------



## KMKjr

club


----------



## fl750mudchic

caveman


----------



## KMKjr

dinosaur


----------



## fl750mudchic

bones


----------



## KMKjr

(First thought was getting edited (again)....lol)

skeleton


----------



## Yesterday

ZOMBIE


----------



## KMKjr

(eat) brains


----------



## Yesterday

cells


----------



## Troya

prison


----------



## muddy-one

riot


----------



## Polaris425

mob


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Gun


----------



## sparade2005

shot


----------



## Yesterday

head


----------



## Polaris425

lettuce


----------



## KMKjr

electric


----------



## Yesterday

geet tar


----------



## muddy-one

pick


----------



## fl750mudchic

tooth


----------



## Yesterday

paste


----------



## Metal Man

Copy


----------



## Yesterday

cat


----------



## FABMAN

tom-cat


----------



## Polaris425

(tom) foolery


----------



## expat_dude

Excited


----------



## Metal Man

Jason Biggs ( American Pie )


----------



## Yesterday

tyrone biggums


----------



## phreebsd

Red Balls It's give me Wiiiiiings!!


----------



## Yesterday

wings..
*HOT*


----------



## KMKjr

milf


----------



## Yesterday

grandma


----------



## Polaris425

couger


----------



## Polaris425

couger


----------



## Yesterday

liger


----------



## phreebsd

Blood


----------



## fl750mudchic

brother


----------



## phreebsd

step


----------



## Polaris425

high


----------



## Twisted10

happy


----------



## fl750mudchic

kids


----------



## KMKjr

EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Yesterday

brp


----------



## Polaris425

Bombardier


----------



## KMKjr

junk (lol)


----------



## phreebsd

yard


----------



## KMKjr

grass


----------



## Polaris425

cut


----------



## KMKjr

knife


----------



## fl750mudchic

blade


----------



## Polaris425

vampire


----------



## Yesterday

buffy


----------



## bayou_boy_22

slayer


----------



## Yesterday

metal


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Heavy


----------



## Polaris425

load


----------



## bayou_boy_22

diaper


----------



## jackman

rash


----------



## bayou_boy_22

butt


----------



## Polaris425

crack


----------



## Yesterday

cocaine


----------



## bayou_boy_22

kilo


----------



## phreebsd

Weight


----------



## Yesterday

work


----------



## phreebsd

Shop


----------



## FABMAN

He-man women haters club


----------



## phreebsd

haha little rascals!


----------



## Polaris425

alfalfa


----------



## fl750mudchic

salad


----------



## Yesterday

taws


----------



## phreebsd

GHEY


----------



## Polaris425

parez


----------



## KMKjr

Hilton


----------



## bayou_boy_22

hotel


----------



## Yesterday

hooker


----------



## bayou_boy_22

heels


----------



## KMKjr

high

:sasmokin:


----------



## Yesterday

times


----------



## fl750mudchic

up!


----------



## thunderhead007

and over


----------



## Yesterday

weight


----------



## Polaris425

bantam


----------



## KMKjr

hockey


----------



## Yesterday

fight


----------



## KMKjr

mma


----------



## bayou_boy_22

KMKjr said:


> mma


whats is that suppose to mean.:thinking:


----------



## Yesterday

mixed martial arts

word = karate!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Belt.


----------



## sparade2005

black


----------



## Yesterday

cat


----------



## phreebsd

house


----------



## sparade2005

way


----------



## Yesterday

wrong


----------



## Polaris425

right


----------



## Yesterday

said


----------



## KMKjr

fred


----------



## phreebsd

flinstone


----------



## FABMAN

bambam


----------



## KMKjr

Pebbles


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Dinosaur


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Wilma


----------



## fl750mudchic

Fred


----------



## phreebsd

dead


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Grave


----------



## sparade2005

robber


----------



## phreebsd

cradle


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Digger


----------



## FABMAN

Nascar the digger cam


----------



## KMKjr

*******


----------



## phreebsd

games


----------



## KMKjr

X - (games)


----------



## Yesterday

wife


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

warden LOL


----------



## FABMAN

outlaw


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

tire


----------



## FABMAN

bead-locks


----------



## KMKjr

flat


----------



## Yesterday

foot


----------



## phreebsd

fungus


----------



## KMKjr

mushroom


----------



## Yesterday

memories =/


----------



## muddy-one

Picture


----------



## KMKjr

frame


----------



## FABMAN

bent


----------



## phreebsd

Get


----------



## Polaris425

more


----------



## Yesterday

work


----------



## Polaris425

boring.


----------



## KMKjr

church


----------



## Polaris425

Sunday


----------



## phreebsd

Dinner


----------



## KMKjr

eat


----------



## Polaris425

chicken


----------



## phreebsd

LEG


----------



## Yesterday

table


----------



## KMKjr

tennis (fancy for Ping Pong)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

ball


----------



## phreebsd

sack !!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^^ you've got a twisted little mind!! 

paper (sack)


----------



## Yesterday

airplane


----------



## Polaris425

jet


----------



## KMKjr

carburator


----------



## Yesterday

cleaner


----------



## phreebsd

PIPE


----------



## Yesterday

glass


----------



## phreebsd

JAW

(check out the band GlassJaw)


----------



## muddy-one

bone


----------



## Polaris425

marrow


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

transplant


----------



## FABMAN

hands


----------



## Yesterday

farm


----------



## kawa650

tractor


----------



## Polaris425

John


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

trick lol


----------



## phreebsd

shot


----------



## KMKjr

buck


----------



## Yesterday

rut


----------



## phreebsd

Tire


----------



## FABMAN

30s


----------



## KMKjr

(great) depression


----------



## phreebsd

tropical


----------



## muddy-one

Storm


----------



## Yesterday

thunder


----------



## KMKjr

Oklahoma


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Bombing


----------



## phreebsd

range


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Oven


----------



## phreebsd

rack


----------



## FABMAN

big


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Little


----------



## KMKjr

Rock


----------



## muddy-one

stone


----------



## phreebsd

sour


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Sweet


----------



## Yesterday

heart


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Lungs


----------



## kawa650

gills


----------



## phreebsd

fish


----------



## FABMAN

fry


----------



## muddy-one

french


----------



## phreebsd

kiss


----------



## Yesterday

***


----------



## KMKjr

HOLE


----------



## phreebsd

donut


----------



## KMKjr

glazed


----------



## phreebsd

eyes


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

black


----------



## sparade2005

bird


----------



## Polaris425

beatles


----------



## Yesterday

volkswagen


----------



## phreebsd

Bus


----------



## fl750mudchic

cheese wagon


----------



## phreebsd

burger


----------



## Yesterday

keeng


----------



## thunderhead007

Quad


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

utility


----------



## Yesterday

series


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

World


----------



## Yesterday

war


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Ship


----------



## Yesterday

freight


----------



## phreebsd

train


----------



## kawa650

tracks


----------



## Polaris425

ruts


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

deep


----------



## KMKjr

throat


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

:haha: We know what you are thinking


*Head *LOL


----------



## Yesterday

fat


----------



## KMKjr

Muddy Brute Force said:


> :haha: We know what you are thinking
> 
> 
> *Head *LOL


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> fat


Chicks


----------



## phreebsd

KRYSTAL

(krystal chix rock! i like the spicy ones)


----------



## kawa650

meth


----------



## phreebsd

Lab


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Black


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

belt


----------



## Yesterday

drive


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Way


----------



## muddy-one

One


----------



## bayou_boy_22

day


----------



## FABMAN

night


----------



## KMKjr

rider


----------



## phreebsd

Ghost


----------



## muddy-one

Buster


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Belly


----------



## Yesterday

beer


----------



## KMKjr

drunk


----------



## Yesterday

drank


----------



## phreebsd

drink


----------



## KMKjr

booze


----------



## Yesterday

wine-o


----------



## phreebsd

Glass

(wine glass)


----------



## Yesterday

fiber


----------



## KMKjr

glass


----------



## muddy-one

Bottle


----------



## KMKjr

neck


----------



## Yesterday

taco!


----------



## muddy-one

Sauce


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Booze


----------



## phreebsd

Hound


----------



## Yesterday

basset


----------



## KMKjr

Angela


----------



## Yesterday

female


----------



## phreebsd

dog


----------



## Yesterday

snewp


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> snewp


Is that english? 

Beagle (assuming you mean Snoopy)


----------



## cigaro

rabbit


----------



## KMKjr

hunting


----------



## Yesterday

slaying


----------



## KMKjr

dragon


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

knight


----------



## phreebsd

Hood


----------



## FABMAN

shaker


----------



## phreebsd

Salt


----------



## muddy-one

water


----------



## Yesterday

wetter


----------



## phreebsd

redline


----------



## KMKjr

Saturn


----------



## phreebsd

Rings


----------



## KMKjr

wedding


----------



## phreebsd

cake


----------



## KMKjr

cherry cheese (cake)


----------



## Yesterday

chedda


----------



## phreebsd

sharp


----------



## KMKjr

hook


----------



## phreebsd

fish


----------



## KMKjr

cod


----------



## phreebsd

liver


----------



## KMKjr

(cod liver) oil


----------



## phreebsd

synthetic


----------



## KMKjr

rope


----------



## Yesterday

burn


----------



## muddy-one

sun


----------



## sparade2005

shine


----------



## phreebsd

down

(shinedown!!)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

first (first down...football.. lol)


----------



## phreebsd

born


----------



## FABMAN

son


----------



## Yesterday

grand


----------



## phreebsd

Paw


----------



## KMKjr

puppy


----------



## drtj

nose


----------



## KMKjr

boogie


----------



## muddy-one

man


----------



## KMKjr

the


----------



## Yesterday

end


----------



## thunderhead007

Caboose


----------



## phreebsd

train


----------



## KMKjr

choo-choo


----------



## Polaris425

chattanooga


----------



## muddy-one

Tennessee


----------



## phreebsd

mountains


----------



## RDWD

Twin Peaks


----------



## phreebsd

suzuki


----------



## Yesterday

make


----------



## phreebsd

Bears
(im a pro)


----------



## Yesterday

den


----------



## phreebsd

mother


----------



## drtj

love


----------



## Yesterday

hate


----------



## KMKjr

wife


----------



## Yesterday

beater


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

egg


----------



## Yesterday

scramble


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris (ScrambleR)


----------



## Yesterday

(sound like)crap


----------



## KMKjr

poop


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

creek (sh*t creek, without a paddle)


----------



## KMKjr

river


----------



## Yesterday

rat


----------



## phreebsd

race


----------



## Yesterday

bog


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

pit


----------



## phreebsd

viper


----------



## Yesterday

winch


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

cable


----------



## muddy-one

car


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

mustang


----------



## Yesterday

cobra


----------



## phreebsd

King


----------



## bayou_boy_22

size


----------



## phreebsd

Small


----------



## Yesterday

fry


----------



## KMKjr

french


----------



## Yesterday

maid


----------



## phreebsd

Rubber


----------



## muddy-one

mallet


----------



## Yesterday

hammer


----------



## phreebsd

TIME!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

traveler


----------



## KMKjr

insurance


----------



## phreebsd

policy


----------



## KMKjr

fiscal (sp?)


----------



## phreebsd

year
(our fiscal year runs from oct 1 to Sept 30)


----------



## Yesterday

leap


----------



## KMKjr

frog


----------



## muddy-one

Kermit


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Puppet


----------



## jackman

master


----------



## Yesterday

bait


----------



## phreebsd

lock


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

trigger


----------



## phreebsd

pepper


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

spice


----------



## Yesterday

all


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

thread


----------



## Yesterday

synthetic


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

oil


----------



## phreebsd

field


----------



## Yesterday

corn


----------



## phreebsd

Cob


----------



## muddy-one

whiskey


----------



## phreebsd

Bottle


----------



## FABMAN

nos


----------



## bayou_boy_22

spray


----------



## phreebsd

Hair


----------



## Yesterday

afro


----------



## bayou_boy_22

puff


----------



## phreebsd

cheese


----------



## bayou_boy_22

it...


----------



## phreebsd

my daughter looooves cheezits.
(she'll holler IIIII WWWAANNNTT CHEEZITS!!!)


snack


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

cakes


----------



## bayou_boy_22

filling


----------



## phreebsd

pie


----------



## thunderhead007

apple


----------



## phreebsd

seed


----------



## bayou_boy_22

grow


----------



## phreebsd

Light


----------



## bayou_boy_22

heavy


----------



## phreebsd

Weight


----------



## bayou_boy_22

champ


----------



## Yesterday

trophy


----------



## phreebsd

wife


----------



## Brute650i

women


----------



## phreebsd

brute650i said:


> women


cry


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> cry


 Baby


----------



## phreebsd

powder


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

donuts! Yummm


----------



## Yesterday

police


----------



## phreebsd

car


----------



## Yesterday

race


----------



## phreebsd

track


----------



## KMKjr

herion


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Fiend


----------



## billythecow

foe


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

enemy


----------



## Yesterday

government


----------



## walker

black


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

gold


----------



## Yesterday

rush


----------



## phreebsd

head


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

shaved


----------



## phreebsd

face


----------



## Yesterday

down


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

sad


----------



## phreebsd

face


----------



## Yesterday

plant


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

nuclear


----------



## Yesterday

war


----------



## phreebsd

hero


----------



## Yesterday

guitar


----------



## Polaris425

string


----------



## Yesterday

cheese


----------



## Polaris425

dip


----------



## Yesterday

skinny


----------



## thunderhead007

Fat


----------



## Yesterday

girl


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

pink


----------



## FABMAN

sticker


----------



## phreebsd

sheet


----------



## muddy-one

bed


----------



## phreebsd

post


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

military


----------



## phreebsd

Branch


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

tree


----------



## phreebsd

trunk


----------



## muddy-one

chest


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

ice


----------



## phreebsd

Cube


----------



## RDWD

creek


----------



## Polaris425

Ours! (which I plan to ride in soon as get dont cutting grass.)


----------



## phreebsd

forum


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

rules


----------



## phreebsd

broken


----------



## FABMAN

glass


----------



## muddy-one

bottle


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

baby


----------



## phreebsd

Omelet


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

breakfast


----------



## phreebsd

table


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

round


----------



## phreebsd

ground


----------



## expat_dude

Beef


----------



## cigaro

cake


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

sweet


----------



## phreebsd

tea


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

party


----------



## phreebsd

surprise


----------



## FABMAN

GOMER PYLE 
surprise 
surprise 
surprise 
http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/comedy/watch/v960352T9ySddYJ


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

marine


----------



## expat_dude

Warrior


----------



## phreebsd

black
(black warrior river)


----------



## thunderhead007

Kawasaki GREEN


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Brute


----------



## muddy-one

force


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

power


----------



## cigaro

hungry


----------



## phreebsd

Hippo


----------



## FABMAN

hungry 
hungry 
Hippo


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> Hippo


 HUGE


----------



## KMKjr

azz


----------



## muddy-one

behind


----------



## phreebsd

fall


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

tumble


----------



## expat_dude

Weed


----------



## thunderhead007

Flowerbed


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

outside


----------



## phreebsd

Area


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

management


----------



## phreebsd

wildlife


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

critters


----------



## phreebsd

trap


----------



## KMKjr

mouse


----------



## phreebsd

wireless


----------



## KMKjr

internet


----------



## phreebsd

router


----------



## KMKjr

modem


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

computer


----------



## phreebsd

chair


----------



## KMKjr

electric


----------



## phreebsd

blanket


----------



## KMKjr

snuggie


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Wuggie


----------



## KMKjr

(WAS A) Bear


----------



## phreebsd

HAIR
(HE HAD NO)


----------



## KMKjr

pubic


----------



## phreebsd

area


----------



## walker

fifty


----------



## RDWD

cent


----------



## FABMAN

stink preity


----------



## KMKjr

(in) pink


----------



## phreebsd

maggot
(Pink Maggot is a deftones song title- it's also a dyed maggot i saw on dirty jobs)


----------



## KMKjr

rotten (meat)


----------



## Polaris425

trash


----------



## RDWD

honda?


----------



## MS Mud Militia

Kawasaki


----------



## phreebsd

Prairie


----------



## KMKjr

RDWD said:


> honda?


^^^^

No that would be PoPo or Canned Hams....lol




grass


----------



## phreebsd

smoke


----------



## KMKjr

fire


----------



## phreebsd

alarm


----------



## KMKjr

thieves


----------



## phreebsd

JAIL


----------



## KMKjr

bait


----------



## phreebsd

tackle


----------



## KMKjr

(ing) dummy


----------



## RDWD

fish


----------



## Metal Man

Scale


----------



## RDWD

fat girl


----------



## phreebsd

cake
(loves)


----------



## Yesterday

distance


----------



## phreebsd

"going"

he's going the distance - cake


----------



## Polaris425

out


----------



## phreebsd

door


----------



## RDWD

closet
(Polaris425 is still in it)


----------



## Polaris425

Case


----------



## KMKjr

gun


----------



## Yesterday

big


----------



## phreebsd

exhaust


----------



## Yesterday

leak


----------



## MeanGreen198

Differential


----------



## Yesterday

front


----------



## phreebsd

yard


----------



## Polaris425

grass


----------



## MeanGreen198

mow


----------



## Polaris425

sucks


----------



## Yesterday

summer


----------



## Polaris425

AWSOME


----------



## RDWD

MIMB


----------



## Polaris425

RAWKS :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

stones


----------



## RDWD

rolling


----------



## Polaris425

chasis


----------



## RDWD

^^broken sway bar cough cough^^


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. It's just a missing bolt it aint broke... yet... 


*Control*


----------



## RDWD

self


----------



## phreebsd

reliance


----------



## Polaris425

(steve you been watching King of the Hill?) 

Reliable


----------



## RDWD

(**** it Bobby)

Honda


----------



## Yesterday

civic


----------



## RDWD

duty


----------



## Yesterday

medium


----------



## KMKjr

build


----------



## thunderhead007

destroy


----------



## yiluss

explosives


----------



## Yesterday

fun


----------



## Polaris425

girls


----------



## phreebsd

team


----------



## RDWD

green


----------



## KMKjr

Kermit (the frog)


----------



## phreebsd

protocol


----------



## yiluss

Barack Obama


----------



## Yesterday

sucks


----------



## MS Mud Militia

lolly pop


----------



## RDWD

rapper


----------



## Yesterday

rhyme


----------



## KMKjr

time


----------



## phreebsd

share


----------



## Polaris425

toys


----------



## KMKjr

lego


----------



## RDWD

man


----------



## KMKjr

show


----------



## RDWD

skin


----------



## jackman

deep


----------



## Polaris425

mud


----------



## Yesterday

bug


----------



## FABMAN

jug


----------



## Yesterday

milk


----------



## KMKjr

breast


----------



## kawa650

chicken


----------



## KMKjr

thigh


----------



## FABMAN

thunder


----------



## matts08brute

rumble


----------



## KMKjr

(In the) Bronx


----------



## matts08brute

pizza


----------



## FABMAN

man


----------



## KMKjr

hollow


----------



## Polaris425

point


----------



## KMKjr

shot


----------



## RDWD

tequila


----------



## matts08brute

lime


----------



## KMKjr

vodka (and)


----------



## RDWD

Naked dancing:bigok:


----------



## wood butcher

weeeeee


----------



## KMKjr

RDWD said:


> Naked dancing:bigok:


What kind of clubs you hanging at?


----------



## KMKjr

tims 650brute said:


> weeeeee


pee


----------



## RDWD

KMKjr said:


> What kind of clubs you hanging at?


The Souths Finest Show Girls my friend. Other wise know as the girls with daddy issues.


----------



## KMKjr

RDWD said:


> The Souths Finest Show Girls my friend. Other wise know as the girls with daddy issues.


And I hope as an upstanding citizen you are helping them out with that.


----------



## phreebsd

KMKjr said:


> pee


Test


----------



## RDWD

Fail


----------



## Yesterday

fired


----------



## phreebsd

kiln


----------



## wood butcher

dried


----------



## matts08brute

tomatoes


----------



## KMKjr

cherry


----------



## Yesterday

green


----------



## Polaris425

grass


----------



## sweeper

cut


----------



## Polaris425

mower


----------



## sweeper

ridding


----------



## RDWD

dirty


----------



## Polaris425

RUSS


----------



## phreebsd

joke

(dirty joke.. i had nothing for russ)


----------



## RDWD

If you knew me you would have haha, Going from joke. 
Honda


----------



## KMKjr

friends


----------



## Polaris425

trust


----------



## phreebsd

company


----------



## Yesterday

business


----------



## kawa650

work


----------



## wood butcher

sucks


----------



## phreebsd

obama


----------



## Yesterday

isgonnaletusgetpwntbynorthkorea


----------



## KMKjr

nuclear (testing)


----------



## RDWD

scary


----------



## Polaris425

movies


----------



## KMKjr

popcorn


----------



## Yesterday

projectile


----------



## phreebsd

VOMIT


----------



## KMKjr

barf


----------



## Yesterday

fart


----------



## KMKjr

phIshy said:


> fart


How do you go from barf to fart........your twisted. 

Next:

buttocks


----------



## Polaris425

cheeks


----------



## KMKjr

cod (cheeks)


BTW, they are yummy


----------



## Yesterday

fillet


----------



## phreebsd

fish


----------



## Yesterday

food


----------



## phreebsd

world

(our food world closed  **** economy!)


----------



## KMKjr

earth


----------



## phreebsd

Google


----------



## KMKjr

Yahoo!!!


----------



## Yesterday

webmail


----------



## KMKjr

hotmail


----------



## phreebsd

Account


----------



## Yesterday

inactive


----------



## phreebsd

status


----------



## KMKjr

symbol


----------



## RDWD

phallic


----------



## Polaris425

beef


----------



## phreebsd

phallic beef?

bone


----------



## RDWD

P425 do you know what that means?

Bone, HAM


----------



## Yesterday

spam


----------



## Polaris425

I guess Ya'll were playing while I was reading the last page replying...

Eggs (spam & eggs)


----------



## Yesterday

sulphur


----------



## RDWD

stank


----------



## mudlover

stink


----------



## Yesterday

fist


----------



## matts08brute

fight


----------



## phreebsd

club


----------



## Yesterday

seals


----------



## phreebsd

leaking


----------



## cigaro

Plug


----------



## FABMAN

spark


----------



## Yesterday

arrest


----------



## FABMAN

the clink


----------



## Polaris425

clank


----------



## cigaro

Yank


----------



## Polaris425

pull


----------



## RDWD

push


----------



## KMKjr

Ford


----------



## phreebsd

model


----------



## Polaris425

T ...


----------



## Yesterday

mister


----------



## KMKjr

sir


----------



## matts08brute

yes


----------



## phreebsd

man


----------



## KMKjr

show


----------



## phreebsd

boat


----------



## cigaro

sink


----------



## phreebsd

kitchen


----------



## Yesterday

appliance


----------



## cigaro

maytag


----------



## KMKjr

washer


----------



## cigaro

bolt


----------



## Yesterday

lightning


----------



## cigaro

thunder


----------



## Polaris425

storm


----------



## cigaro

tropper


----------



## KMKjr

pig


----------



## wood butcher

porky


----------



## KMKjr

('s) Revenge


----------



## cigaro

sweet


----------



## RDWD

candy


----------



## Polaris425

cane


----------



## phreebsd

pole


----------



## wood butcher

dancer


----------



## phreebsd

exotic


----------



## Polaris425

animals


----------



## phreebsd

stuffed


----------



## wood butcher

potatoes


----------



## Polaris425

idaho


----------



## phreebsd

state


----------



## Yesterday

government


----------



## phreebsd

bullsh*t


----------



## Yesterday

absolute


----------



## phreebsd

vodka


----------



## FABMAN

blue


----------



## Yesterday

balls


----------



## cigaro

basket


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## KMKjr

thighs


----------



## RDWD

thunder


----------



## Polaris425

cloud


----------



## Yesterday

acid


----------



## phreebsd

trip


----------



## Yesterday

mushroom


----------



## phreebsd

cap


----------



## Polaris425

hat


----------



## Yesterday

straw


----------



## sweeper

hay


----------



## Yesterday

day


----------



## sweeper

light


----------



## phreebsd

switch


----------



## KMKjr

hitter

(check this vid out for all you baseball fans)


----------



## RDWD

& quitter

Crazy video


----------



## KMKjr

spitter


----------



## phreebsd

camel


----------



## RDWD

this one is a little to easy

Toe


----------



## Polaris425

nail


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

gun


----------



## RDWD

top


----------



## cigaro

hat


----------



## Yesterday

repeat


----------



## cigaro

again


----------



## Yesterday

drinkin


----------



## wood butcher

vacation


----------



## matts08brute

home


----------



## sweeper

run


----------



## Yesterday

.exe


----------



## Polaris425

command


----------



## Yesterday

line


----------



## 650Brute

starting


----------



## phreebsd

Fluid


----------



## Polaris425

motion


----------



## KMKjr

ocean


----------



## Polaris425

liner


----------



## sweeper

pipe


----------



## Yesterday

bat


----------



## phreebsd

weed


----------



## Polaris425

bahaya


----------



## phreebsd

grass


----------



## Yesterday

stain


----------



## sweeper

mark


----------



## Polaris425

pen


----------



## RDWD

teller


----------



## sweeper

bank


----------



## phreebsd

note


----------



## sweeper

song


----------



## phreebsd

title


----------



## Yesterday

company


----------



## sweeper

guest


----------



## Yesterday

hows


----------



## sweeper

definition


----------



## Polaris425

im not makin a connection w/ some of ya'lls lol...

High


----------



## phreebsd

life


----------



## Yesterday

marine


----------



## MeanGreen198

navy


----------



## Yesterday

horse


----------



## phreebsd

smack


----------



## Polaris425

cocain


----------



## RDs Neighbor

ACID


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Phish


(Sorry I couldn't help myself)


----------



## Yesterday

phishY


----------



## RDs Neighbor

smell


----------



## Yesterday

sniff


----------



## phreebsd

paint


----------



## RDs Neighbor

chips


----------



## RDWD

dip


----------



## RDs Neighbor

stick


----------



## Polaris425

needle


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

point


----------



## Yesterday

taken


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

movie


----------



## FABMAN

porn


----------



## Yesterday

homemade


----------



## phreebsd

pizza

(i love homemade french bread pizza! french bread, pizza sauce, ground beef, pepperoni, onions and a whole lotta cheese)


----------



## sweeper

delivery


----------



## Polaris425

UPS


----------



## RDs Neighbor

anticipation


----------



## RDWD

climax


----------



## Polaris425

wheels


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

chrome


----------



## phreebsd

grille


----------



## MeanGreen198

Paul Wall (think that's how you spell it)


----------



## phreebsd

rap
(haha Show me dem grillz!)


----------



## Yesterday

sucks


----------



## phreebsd

liberalism


----------



## RDs Neighbor

OBAMANITE (will be a word one day...unfortunately)


----------



## Polaris425

Idiots


----------



## Yesterday

politicians


----------



## matts08brute

thief


----------



## Polaris425

violator


----------



## RDs Neighbor

prison


----------



## MeanGreen198

break


----------



## FABMAN

axle


----------



## bayou_boy_22

gorilla


----------



## cigaro

vanilla


----------



## phreebsd

bean


----------



## Yesterday

******


----------



## phreebsd

workers


----------



## Polaris425

comp


----------



## Yesterday

buffet


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Chinese


----------



## Polaris425

chicken


----------



## RDWD

poop


----------



## RDs Neighbor

fertilizer


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

garden


----------



## Yesterday

herb


----------



## phreebsd

GANJA


----------



## Yesterday

godsblessingtoearth


----------



## phreebsd

Gift


----------



## Yesterday

holiday


----------



## phreebsd

season


----------



## Polaris425

steak


----------



## Yesterday

tube


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Geometry


----------



## sweeper

class


----------



## phreebsd

method


----------



## RDs Neighbor

man


----------



## Yesterday

cave


----------



## phreebsd

bat


----------



## RDs Neighbor

guano


----------



## phreebsd

apes


----------



## FABMAN

sling


----------



## RDWD

blade


----------



## OCCBrute

sharpen


----------



## RDs Neighbor

improve


----------



## Yesterday

morale


----------



## phreebsd

boost


----------



## matts08brute

nitrous!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bottle


----------



## phreebsd

beer


----------



## matts08brute

tap


----------



## phreebsd

spinal


----------



## Polaris425

fluid


----------



## phreebsd

transmission


----------



## matts08brute

clutch


----------



## jctgumby

Spring


----------



## phreebsd

Tool


----------



## matts08brute

box


----------



## phreebsd

hot


----------



## RDWD

sun


----------



## jctgumby

Light


----------



## phreebsd

bulb


----------



## Metal Man

Tulip


----------



## matts08brute

plant


----------



## Polaris425

tree


----------



## matts08brute

apple


----------



## phreebsd

iphone


----------



## matts08brute

complicated (for me to use)


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

women (to understand)


----------



## matts08brute

expensive


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

hobbies (like my Brute)


----------



## phreebsd

shop


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

mechanic


----------



## phreebsd

license


----------



## MeanGreen198

huntin


----------



## RDs Neighbor

deer


----------



## KMKjr

meat


----------



## bayou_boy_22

ball


----------



## RDWD

bearing


----------



## RDs Neighbor

grease


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

lighting


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

thunder


----------



## sweeper

cat


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

litter


----------



## phreebsd

box


----------



## Yesterday

stash


----------



## Polaris425

cash


----------



## Yesterday

ash


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

fireplace


----------



## RDs Neighbor

poker


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

draw


----------



## phreebsd

line


----------



## RDs Neighbor

straight


----------



## phreebsd

shot


----------



## MeanGreen198

clean


----------



## Polaris425

wash


----------



## RDs Neighbor

cloth


----------



## Yesterday

terry


----------



## RDs Neighbor

hatcher (with an i)


----------



## Yesterday

agency


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

detective


----------



## Polaris425

badge


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Identification


----------



## matts08brute

card


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

baseball


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Field


----------



## matts08brute

hockey


----------



## jctgumby

puck


----------



## phreebsd

Truck


----------



## Yesterday

garbage


----------



## phreebsd

can


----------



## MeanGreen198

-am


----------



## Polaris425

arnt


----------



## phreebsd

contraction


----------



## Polaris425

labor (babies!)


----------



## phreebsd

department


----------



## Polaris425

store


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

sale


----------



## bayou_boy_22

discount


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

cheap


----------



## bayou_boy_22

seats


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

leather


----------



## Polaris425

pants


----------



## bayou_boy_22

jeans


----------



## KMKjr

tight


----------



## RDWD

preferred


----------



## Polaris425

customer


----------



## phreebsd

satisfied


----------



## Yesterday

rarely


----------



## KMKjr

used


----------



## MeanGreen198

slightly


----------



## RDWD

warped


----------



## Polaris425

demented (spellin edited THANKS RDWD )


----------



## RDWD

I assume you meant demented so Im gonna go with 

Mind


----------



## KMKjr

freak


----------



## Polaris425

(of) nature


----------



## MeanGreen198

organic


----------



## Yesterday

hemp


----------



## Polaris425

necklace


----------



## hondarecoveryman

diamond .....boy my wife has me trained:haha:


----------



## Polaris425

ring (RDWD)


----------



## sweeper

piston


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bore


----------



## matts08brute

hog


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Harley:rockn:


----------



## matts08brute

fatboy


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Terminator


----------



## Polaris425

Ex (terminator....) haha...


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Bug


----------



## hondarecoveryman

VolksWagen


----------



## phreebsd

bus


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Short bus (racing)<---- Who is that I cant remember is it muddinfool?


----------



## Yesterday

circuit


----------



## RDWD

Polaris425 said:


> ring (RDWD)


Ouch, she has got you to gang up on me too. Im never gonna be able to get those laws with this ring thing over my head


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Buy the laws ...if she loves you she'll wait for a ring But thats a littlefftopic: Re;Circuit = City


----------



## jctgumby

block







hondarecoveryman said:


> Short bus (racing)<---- Who is that I cant remember is it muddinfool?


:haha:And hondarecoveryman...It's me:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Tackle


----------



## MeanGreen198

fishin


----------



## phreebsd

boat


----------



## hondarecoveryman

jctgumby said:


> block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :haha:And hondarecoveryman...It's me:rockn:


 That makes me laugh every time i see it:haha:


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> boat



motor


----------



## RDWD

work


----------



## Yesterday

do/


----------



## MeanGreen198

son


----------



## Polaris425

kid


----------



## RDWD

oops


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

accident


----------



## Yesterday

drunken


----------



## phreebsd

rage


----------



## Polaris425

hormones


----------



## Yesterday

female


----------



## Polaris425

crazy


----------



## MeanGreen198

Horse


----------



## phreebsd

stable


----------



## KMKjr

Marriage


----------



## Yesterday

union


----------



## phreebsd

ALL

(in MSSQL and many other SQL databases you can UNION queries together. UNION, by its default nature, eliminates duplicate records from each record set and shows 1. If you use UNION ALL this will show the duplicate records)


----------



## KMKjr

Balls (Racing)


----------



## Yesterday

ipconfig/


----------



## KMKjr

NERD


----------



## phreebsd

ME
(im a nerd!)


----------



## Yesterday

phag


----------



## phreebsd

cigarette.
(and you are..)


----------



## Yesterday

arsenic


----------



## Polaris425

poisen


----------



## muddy-one

Rat


----------



## KMKjr

stooley (sp?)


----------



## Polaris425

pigeon


----------



## MeanGreen198

messanger


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Revere


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

patriot


----------



## Yesterday

apostate


----------



## jctgumby

Role


----------



## RDs Neighbor

model


----------



## drtyTshrt

Airplane


----------



## dillon

pilot


----------



## Yesterday

kamikaze


----------



## KMKjr

Pearl Harbour


----------



## matts08brute

hawaii


----------



## Yesterday

expensive


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

platinum


----------



## drtyTshrt

grillz


----------



## MeanGreen198

:werd:


----------



## KMKjr

search


----------



## sweeper

light


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

flood


----------



## sweeper

water


----------



## RDs Neighbor

quench


----------



## RDWD

beer


----------



## drtyTshrt

Lager


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Tires


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

rubber


----------



## phreebsd

Duck


----------



## Yesterday

daffy


----------



## phreebsd

Doodles

(Daffy Doodles is a Warner Bros. cartoon featuring Daffy Duck and Porky Pig. )


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Bored


----------



## phreebsd

stiff


----------



## RDs Neighbor

limp


----------



## phreebsd

walk


----------



## Yesterday

run


----------



## phreebsd

DMC


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Rap


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

music


----------



## phreebsd

room


----------



## sweeper

auido


----------



## bayou_boy_22

tube


----------



## MeanGreen198

you


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

lonely


----------



## matts08brute

hearts


----------



## Yesterday

club


----------



## phreebsd

la vela


----------



## Yesterday

panama


----------



## jctgumby

Jack


----------



## Polaris425

sunscreen


----------



## phreebsd

lotion


----------



## FABMAN

Hannibal (it puts the lotion on its skin)


----------



## Yesterday

movie


----------



## phreebsd

critic


----------



## RDs Neighbor

useless


----------



## KMKjr

teenagers


----------



## bayou_boy_22

lazy


----------



## KMKjr

boy


----------



## bayou_boy_22

band


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

rubber


----------



## RDs Neighbor

protection


----------



## Yesterday

knowledge


----------



## phreebsd

carnal


----------



## RDWD

sin


----------



## sweeper

trouble


----------



## Yesterday

double


----------



## Polaris425

skynyrd (double trouble )


----------



## phreebsd

Lynyrd


----------



## KMKjr

Cohen


----------



## Polaris425

William (Was head of defence or something years ago..)


----------



## phreebsd

Bill


----------



## bayou_boy_22

clinton


----------



## Polaris425

mississippi (clinton is city...)


----------



## RDWD

Fat chick


----------



## KMKjr

toothless (or is she's the "pretty" one, tooth)


----------



## Polaris425

hick


----------



## sweeper

*******


----------



## phreebsd

Rowdy


----------



## Yesterday

annoying


----------



## RDWD

girlfriend


----------



## phreebsd

evil 

see i have proof that girls are evil. it's simple math that proves it.


----------



## Polaris425

satan


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

devil


----------



## phreebsd

eggs


----------



## jctgumby

Benedict


----------



## matts08brute

arnold


----------



## phreebsd

terminator


----------



## matts08brute

robot


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

transformer


----------



## RDWD

Fox as in Megan


----------



## matts08brute

hunt


----------



## phreebsd

mike

(anyone seen mike hunt? ) hahaha


----------



## matts08brute

tyson


----------



## Yesterday

poultry


----------



## matts08brute

drumstick


----------



## phreebsd

feed


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

grain


----------



## matts08brute

rice


----------



## FABMAN

burner


----------



## jctgumby

gas


----------



## phreebsd

hog


----------



## matts08brute

wild


----------



## phreebsd

boar


----------



## matts08brute

stroke


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

hit


----------



## phreebsd

run


----------



## Yesterday

antelope


----------



## matts08brute

speed


----------



## dillon

demon


----------



## Polaris425

hell


----------



## phreebsd

hound


----------



## Metal Man

Dog


----------



## dillon

food


----------



## jctgumby

processor


----------



## matts08brute

server


----------



## Yesterday

gopher


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

caddy shack


----------



## matts08brute

movie


----------



## RDWD

Western


----------



## matts08brute

union


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Marriage


----------



## FABMAN

commitment


----------



## Yesterday

boring


----------



## Polaris425

HighLifter


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Outlaw


----------



## Polaris425

western


----------



## phreebsd

Saloon


----------



## Yesterday

grog


----------



## phreebsd

Caveman


----------



## jctgumby

club


----------



## phreebsd

Wife


----------



## Polaris425

crazy


----------



## phreebsd

train


----------



## KMKjr

choo-choo


----------



## MeanGreen198

crossing


----------



## phreebsd

deer


----------



## Polaris425

steak


----------



## phreebsd

fajita


----------



## RDs Neighbor

grill


----------



## Polaris425

cook


----------



## bayou_boy_22

out


----------



## RDWD

in...


----------



## phreebsd

style


----------



## Polaris425

trendy


----------



## phreebsd

shoes


----------



## Polaris425

heels


----------



## 650Brute

High


----------



## phreebsd

times


----------



## Polaris425

magazine


----------



## phreebsd

lifetime


----------



## Polaris425

subscription!


----------



## RDWD

Playboy (which didn't come this month boo)


----------



## KMKjr

Tweed (Shannon) and from Newfoundland I might add.


----------



## Polaris425

jacket


----------



## KMKjr

straight


----------



## matts08brute

arrow


----------



## jctgumby

straight


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

edge


----------



## kawa650

sharp


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

blade


----------



## kawa650

razer


----------



## jctgumby

burn


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

hot


----------



## phreebsd

Dog


----------



## MeanGreen198

house


----------



## phreebsd

boat


----------



## sweeper

speed


----------



## phreebsd

racer


----------



## Polaris425

Go!


----------



## MeanGreen198

Big (or go home!)


----------



## RDWD

Ego


----------



## KMKjr

(pro) athlete


----------



## phreebsd

foot


----------



## sweeper

long


----------



## phreebsd

sub


----------



## MeanGreen198

way


----------



## phreebsd

united


----------



## Yesterday

divided


----------



## Polaris425

separated


----------



## jctgumby

divorced


----------



## Polaris425

happy


----------



## KMKjr

Gilmore


----------



## jctgumby

Girls


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*NUDE*


----------



## Polaris425

Photos!


----------



## jctgumby

scandalous


----------



## Polaris425

sneaky


----------



## matts08brute

thief


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bernie (Madoff)


----------



## phreebsd

Weekend


----------



## jctgumby

RIDE!!!


----------



## BrandonB

dirty (riden dirty)


----------



## kawa650

clean


----------



## Polaris425

shine


----------



## sweeper

moon


----------



## Polaris425

Beam


----------



## RDWD

Jim


----------



## Polaris425

whisky


----------



## sweeper

bourban


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

street (Bourbon street)


----------



## KMKjr

car


----------



## jctgumby

battery


----------



## RDWD

vibrator


----------



## Polaris425

toy


----------



## jctgumby

poodle


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

miniature


----------



## KMKjr

small


----------



## phreebsd

Fry


----------



## Polaris425

french


----------



## KMKjr

poutine


----------



## matts08brute

recipe


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

instructions


----------



## RDWD

useless


----------



## phreebsd

President


----------



## jctgumby

Obama



Yeah I said it!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Liberal
(and leftist, extremist, marxist, socialist, narcissist, chump)


----------



## MeanGreen198

politician


----------



## phreebsd

crooked


----------



## kawa650

level


----------



## Polaris425

laser


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

tag


----------



## RDWD

Spray


----------



## Polaris425

skunk


----------



## Yesterday

weed


----------



## phreebsd

rules!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

broken


----------



## Yesterday

evanescence


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

rocks


----------



## RDWD

bottom


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

feeder


----------



## jctgumby

bucket


----------



## Yesterday

walrus


----------



## phreebsd

WTH!!

blubber


----------



## RDWD

warmth


----------



## Yesterday

incubus


----------



## Polaris425

egg


----------



## KMKjr

ovary


----------



## RDWD

avoidance


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

STDs lol


----------



## kawa650

rubber!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

raincoat


----------



## phreebsd

yellow


----------



## Polaris425

hat (curious george)


----------



## RDWD

cat


----------



## Yesterday

*****


----------



## phreebsd

Willow


----------



## Yesterday

switch


----------



## 650Brute

light


----------



## kawa650

bright


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

future


----------



## KMKjr

shop


----------



## Yesterday

ph0to


----------



## KMKjr

nude


----------



## jctgumby

live


----------



## KMKjr

Regis and Kelly (lol)


----------



## RDs Neighbor

blabber


----------



## sweeper

mouth


----------



## RDs Neighbor

tobacco


----------



## Yesterday

dip


----------



## Polaris425

cheese


----------



## phreebsd

steak
(texas cheese steak at waffle house be da shiz)


----------



## KMKjr

n' eggs


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

omelet


----------



## phreebsd

baby
(i call my little girl "baby omelet" )
haha


----------



## BigIzzy

cakes


----------



## matts08brute

zebra


----------



## phreebsd

stripes


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Murray


----------



## RDWD

bike


----------



## jctgumby

seat


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

swivel


----------



## kawa650

flexible


----------



## phreebsd

gymnast


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Olympian


----------



## phreebsd

competitor


----------



## kawa650

loser


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

BIGGEST (as in the Biggest Loser)


----------



## phreebsd

size


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

metric


----------



## jctgumby

bolt


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

dog (disney cartoon/movie) My son loved it! lol


----------



## jctgumby

show


----------



## matts08brute

time


----------



## Yesterday

4:20


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

smoke


----------



## Metal Man

Stoner


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bong


----------



## Metal Man

Water


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

wheelie!


----------



## matts08brute

bars


----------



## kawa650

jail


----------



## matts08brute

break


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

axles!!


----------



## matts08brute

shafts


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Seals


----------



## phreebsd

arctic


----------



## RDWD

circle


----------



## Polaris425

full


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

moon


----------



## Yesterday

shoes


----------



## phreebsd

shine


----------



## jctgumby

sun


----------



## RDs Neighbor

H O T!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

links


----------



## kawa650

chain


----------



## RDWD

pain


----------



## 650Brute

tolerance


----------



## KMKjr

kids


----------



## RDWD

Mom


----------



## KMKjr

MILF


----------



## jctgumby

Pam (Anderson)


----------



## RDs Neighbor

skillet


----------



## phreebsd

Home
(WHADDUP HOME SKILLET!?)


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Boyeee


----------



## phreebsd

beastie


----------



## KMKjr

Beauty


----------



## RDWD

Queen


----------



## phreebsd

Size


----------



## 650Brute

plus


----------



## phreebsd

MIcrosoft
(microsoft plus! is a discontinued product)


----------



## 650Brute

word


----------



## phreebsd

650Brute said:


> word


----------



## phreebsd

my word == CHAIN!!

(we're playing WORD CHAIN!)


----------



## Yesterday

smoker


----------



## phreebsd

cough


----------



## Polaris425

hack


----------



## Yesterday

password


----------



## phreebsd

hash


----------



## Yesterday

fire


----------



## phreebsd

power


----------



## Polaris425

tool


----------



## jctgumby

box


----------



## RDWD

take out


----------



## jctgumby

Chinese


----------



## Yesterday

sideways


----------



## RDs Neighbor

myth


----------



## jctgumby

legend


----------



## Yesterday

sue johanson


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Freak


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Bruno (looks like a DumbA$$ movie)


----------



## walker

queer ......... bruno is queer and yea looks stupid to me tooo


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

:greddy2: EYE for the straight guy (Phreebsd favorite show, so I was told)


----------



## 650Brute

ball


----------



## phreebsd

sack


----------



## kawa650

potato


----------



## phreebsd

chip


----------



## kawa650

computer


----------



## jackman

glitch


----------



## walker

screen


----------



## Yesterday

pipe


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

LOUD


----------



## phreebsd

mouth


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

potty


----------



## RDs Neighbor

TEE TEE


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

leak


----------



## RDs Neighbor

drain


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

plug


----------



## matts08brute

leak


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

snitch


----------



## RDs Neighbor

punk


----------



## matts08brute

rock


----------



## kawa650

hard


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

concrete


----------



## kawa650

slab


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

ribs


----------



## RDWD

rub


----------



## Polaris425

pet


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

puppy


----------



## RDWD

Trouble


----------



## Polaris425

she aint trouble unless you stick ur hand in her mouth... eh RDWD? 


(trouble) *Women*


----------



## RDWD

Yea that hurt alot worse than I thought it would.

Women- Maintaince


----------



## phreebsd

schedule


----------



## Polaris425

apointment


----------



## phreebsd

cancel


----------



## Polaris425

remove


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

extract


----------



## matts08brute

bolt (broken)


----------



## walker

nut


----------



## TravisO

case


----------



## kawa650

Coors light


----------



## Yesterday

water


----------



## matts08brute

heater


----------



## phreebsd

space


----------



## walker

cadet


----------



## phreebsd

sea
( US naval Sea cadets corp)


----------



## KMKjr

saw


----------



## jctgumby

Blade


----------



## Yesterday

sling


----------



## KMKjr

broken (arm)


----------



## phreebsd

Home


----------



## KMKjr

run


----------



## phreebsd

Dog


----------



## Yesterday

bear


----------



## 650Brute

rug


----------



## Yesterday

burn


----------



## Polaris425

leaves


----------



## KMKjr

fig


----------



## RDWD

Newton


----------



## KMKjr

's law


----------



## Polaris425

cop


----------



## RDWD

ticket


----------



## 650Brute

parking


----------



## kawa650

garage


----------



## phreebsd

Door


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

trap


----------



## matts08brute

shooting


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

blanks


----------



## matts08brute

ammo


----------



## walker

can


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

whoop-azz


----------



## phreebsd

open


----------



## lg07brute

house


----------



## phreebsd

boat


----------



## bayou_boy_22

race


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

drag


----------



## phreebsd

queen


----------



## Metal Man

Gay


----------



## 650Brute

club


----------



## matts08brute

fight


----------



## 650Brute

fist


----------



## walker

black


----------



## 650Brute

widow


----------



## phreebsd

blind


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

duck


----------



## 650Brute

season


----------



## matts08brute

grill


----------



## phreebsd

master
(i'm the grill master!)


----------



## 650Brute

lock


----------



## walker

stock


----------



## 650Brute

chicken


----------



## Metal Man

Choker


----------



## 650Brute

chain


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

GANG


----------



## wood butcher

bang


----------



## kawa650

hooker


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

fun


----------



## kawa650

dirty


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

mind


----------



## GWNBrute

Bender


----------



## jctgumby

Pipe


----------



## bayou_boy_22

fitter


----------



## matts08brute

hats


----------



## KMKjr

cowboy


----------



## matts08brute

boots


----------



## KMKjr

Dora ))


----------



## 650Brute

backpack


----------



## 08GreenBrute

school


----------



## 650Brute

class


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

clown:stooges:


----------



## phreebsd

nose


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

fake (Jacko)


----------



## kawa650

poser


----------



## KMKjr

wannabe


----------



## phreebsd

gangster


----------



## KMKjr

original


----------



## phreebsd

formula


----------



## 650Brute

mathematical


----------



## RDWD

mistakes


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

eraser


----------



## matts08brute

delete


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

button


----------



## sparade2005

Head


----------



## KMKjr

ski('s)

(thought I'd keep it clean)


----------



## phreebsd

Snow


----------



## kawa650

cold


----------



## phreebsd

shower


----------



## sweeper

thunder


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Rain


----------



## sweeper

flood


----------



## walker

fun


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

party


----------



## 08GreenBrute

beer,


----------



## phreebsd

Run


----------



## 650Brute

marathon


----------



## MSBruteForce750

Endurance


----------



## walker

viagra sorry i had tooo:saevilw:


----------



## matts08brute

pill


----------



## sweeper

popper


----------



## Guest

confetti


----------



## matts08brute

cannon


----------



## Polaris425

ball


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bat


----------



## Metal Man

Masterson


----------



## KMKjr

Mary Stuart


----------



## RDWD

Unknown


----------



## Polaris425

soldier


----------



## sweeper

HERO


----------



## matts08brute

sandwich


----------



## 08GreenBrute

ham


----------



## 650Brute

deli


----------



## KMKjr

meat


----------



## matts08brute

loaf


----------



## Qball

around (loaf around)


----------



## KMKjr

near


----------



## 08GreenBrute

far


----------



## KMKjr

away


----------



## phreebsd

scoop


----------



## matts08brute

shovel


----------



## 08GreenBrute

hole


----------



## kawa650

mud


----------



## phreebsd

saw


----------



## walker

mill


----------



## FABMAN

Bridgeport


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Texas


----------



## sweeper

longhorn


----------



## RDs Neighbor

TIGERS


----------



## FABMAN

tiger


----------



## walker

whooped


----------



## 08GreenBrute

beat


----------



## FABMAN

meat


----------



## matts08brute

balls


----------



## kawa650

pool


----------



## matts08brute

table


----------



## lg07brute

saw


----------



## phreebsd

tooth


----------



## kawa650

rotten


----------



## matts08brute

tomatoes


----------



## 650Brute

plant


----------



## matts08brute

seeds


----------



## phreebsd

poppy


----------



## matts08brute

bread


----------



## RDWD

yeast


----------



## matts08brute

infection


----------



## lg07brute

ear


----------



## walker

ring


----------



## bayou_boy_22

boxing


----------



## matts08brute

gloves


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

baseball


----------



## Yesterday

chew


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

tobacco


----------



## lg07brute

dip


----------



## RDWD

bean


----------



## phreebsd

POLE


----------



## edtman

barn


----------



## lg07brute

door


----------



## matts08brute

knobs


----------



## codyh

chuck knoblauch


----------



## KMKjr

(Chuck) Norris


----------



## Polaris425

death (is certain w/ chuck norris) hahaha


----------



## phreebsd

wish


----------



## 08GreenBrute

list


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hit


----------



## lg07brute

man


----------



## Yesterday

green


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Brute


----------



## edtman

thirty-three


----------



## codyh

300


----------



## RDWD

Cut
Cause the dudes in that movie were freakin ripped.


----------



## kawa650

stab


----------



## phreebsd

back


----------



## 08GreenBrute

down


----------



## KMKjr

low


----------



## Yesterday

cracker


----------



## walker

jacks


----------



## KMKjr

(OF) spades


----------



## Yesterday

garden


----------



## KMKjr

sound


----------



## bayou_boy_22

system


----------



## KMKjr

failure


----------



## matts08brute

(to) launch


----------



## phreebsd

shuttle


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bus


----------



## FABMAN

widowlicker


----------



## 650Brute

black


----------



## kawa650

haha....

white!!


----------



## jctgumby

light


----------



## Yesterday

brite


----------



## KMKjr

smart


----------



## phreebsd

***


----------



## kawa650

stink


----------



## Yesterday

skunk


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nasty


----------



## 650Brute

skank


----------



## matts08brute

girl


----------



## phreebsd

friend


----------



## matts08brute

ship


----------



## 08GreenBrute

boat


----------



## matts08brute

anchors


----------



## txbf750

chains


----------



## Yesterday

alice


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

wonderland


----------



## FABMAN

wife


----------



## jctgumby

crazy


----------



## Yesterday

train


----------



## phreebsd

track


----------



## Yesterday

trace


----------



## phreebsd

database


----------



## matts08brute

backup


----------



## phreebsd

light


----------



## matts08brute

bulb


----------



## phreebsd

flower


----------



## matts08brute

pot


----------



## phreebsd

leaf


----------



## matts08brute

lettuce


----------



## phreebsd

seed


----------



## 08GreenBrute

plant


----------



## Yesterday

marijuana


----------



## phreebsd

everywhere


----------



## Yesterday

please


----------



## phreebsd

sir


----------



## Yesterday

kind


----------



## phreebsd

bud


----------



## Yesterday

consumer


----------



## phreebsd

reports


----------



## phreebsd

crystal


----------



## kawa650

clear


----------



## Yesterday

eyes


----------



## FABMAN

mooneyes


----------



## Guest

:bigeyes: Watching


----------



## matts08brute

you


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

turn (U-turn! lol)


----------



## matts08brute

over


----------



## kawa650

(and) under


----------



## matts08brute

water


----------



## 08GreenBrute

wheelies


----------



## KMKjr

Roller Skating (wheelies was the name of the rink we skated at.......a few years ago.. )


----------



## Yesterday

sonic


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

hedgehog


----------



## matts08brute

rodent


----------



## phreebsd

Trap


----------



## Yesterday

political


----------



## matts08brute

machine


----------



## 08GreenBrute

washing


----------



## matts08brute

clothes


----------



## phreebsd

line


----------



## 08GreenBrute

fishing


----------



## matts08brute

pole


----------



## kawa650

stripper


----------



## jctgumby

Fun


----------



## Big D

Dip 
(Remember those Fun Dip package of sugar with the candy stick? Nah you guys are too young)


----------



## Yesterday

chew


----------



## KMKjr

Skoal


----------



## 08GreenBrute

can


----------



## phreebsd

coke


----------



## Yesterday

booger


----------



## phreebsd

pick


----------



## Yesterday

axe


----------



## drtyTshrt

battle


----------



## phreebsd

armor


----------



## 650Brute

Knight


----------



## edtman

rider


----------



## matts08brute

jeans


----------



## phreebsd

blue


----------



## 08GreenBrute

old (from the movie old school the old guys name was blue)


----------



## Big D

Yeller


----------



## edtman

submarine


----------



## 08GreenBrute

water


----------



## matts08brute

duck


----------



## phreebsd

sauce


----------



## Yesterday

weak


----------



## jctgumby

Engine


----------



## drtyTshrt

search


----------



## 08GreenBrute

button


----------



## KMKjr

belly


----------



## Big D

dance


----------



## drtyTshrt

LAP


----------



## Big D

dog


----------



## KMKjr

hot


----------



## Yesterday

fire


----------



## phreebsd

bowl


----------



## Yesterday

:spliff:smoke


----------



## edtman

arama (might be a michigan thing / bowl-arama)


----------



## edtman

uh oh trumped by smoke-a-bowl


----------



## codyh

cereal


----------



## Yesterday

trix


----------



## phreebsd

kids


----------



## Yesterday

jerry's


----------



## phreebsd

garcia


----------



## Yesterday

ded =(


----------



## Big D

on (dead-on)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

off


----------



## Yesterday

hand


----------



## phreebsd

job


----------



## Big D

con


----------



## 650Brute

work


----------



## Guest

Hooker:yup:


----------



## phreebsd

header


----------



## Guest

Soccer


----------



## phreebsd

ball


----------



## jctgumby

Joint


----------



## codyh

smoker


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

cough


----------



## matts08brute

drops


----------



## goodtimes750

kick


----------



## matts08brute

start


----------



## edtman

finish (line)


----------



## codyh

dance


----------



## Big D

square


----------



## Guest

Loser :loser:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

winner


----------



## phreebsd

contest


----------



## matts08brute

event


----------



## phreebsd

horizon


----------



## 650Brute

skyline


----------



## matts08brute

view


----------



## phreebsd

street

(google maps has street view)


----------



## matts08brute

fighter


----------



## phreebsd

fire


----------



## 08GreenBrute

truck


----------



## matts08brute

driver


----------



## lg07brute

golf


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Bag


----------



## matts08brute

sack


----------



## jctgumby

potato


----------



## 08GreenBrute

couch


----------



## jctgumby

cover


----------



## lg07brute

car


----------



## matts08brute

parts


----------



## 08GreenBrute

store


----------



## goodtimes750

grocery


----------



## matts08brute

food


----------



## Guest

Steak


----------



## kawa650

house


----------



## Big D

boat


----------



## lg07brute

fishing


----------



## matts08brute

lures


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bait, i was beat to it but i guess it still works


----------



## matts08brute

shop


----------



## Yesterday

invest


----------



## KMKjr

RRSP


----------



## Big D

fund


----------



## KMKjr

trust


----------



## edtman

worthy


----------



## phreebsd

Sea


----------



## Yesterday

turtle


----------



## 08GreenBrute

wax


----------



## lg07brute

carnuba........... sp?


----------



## Big D

tree


----------



## 08GreenBrute

tops


----------



## lg07brute

bikini :rockn:


----------



## FABMAN

off


----------



## KMKjr

jerk


----------



## Yesterday

jamaican


----------



## cojack

cannabis....sp?


----------



## Yesterday

legalize


----------



## jctgumby

wish


----------



## phreebsd

list


----------



## goodtimes750

christmas


----------



## cojack

package


----------



## Yesterday

big


----------



## jctgumby

shipped


----------



## phreebsd

sack


----------



## Yesterday

quarter


----------



## cojack

pound!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

shipping


----------



## Yesterday

rate


----------



## cojack

pay


----------



## jctgumby

raise


----------



## bayou_boy_22

dreaming


----------



## cojack

on.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

off


----------



## Yesterday

pitch


----------



## jctgumby

catch


----------



## Big D

cold


----------



## 08GreenBrute

sick


----------



## FABMAN

Hypocondriac


----------



## phreebsd

patient


----------



## cojack

hospital


----------



## walker

bills


----------



## goodtimes750

buffulo


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bills


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bankrupt


----------



## walker

_repo_


----------



## 08GreenBrute

gone


----------



## phreebsd

ridin'


----------



## Yesterday

crazy train


----------



## goodtimes750

stop


----------



## cojack

the madness


----------



## KMKjr

March (madness....NCAA B-Ball)


----------



## Yesterday

parade


----------



## KMKjr

pride


----------



## phreebsd

gay


----------



## Big D

jolly


----------



## Yesterday

roger


----------



## cojack

Mr. (roger)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

clean


----------



## edtman

drawers


----------



## Big D

dresser


----------



## FABMAN

Wisconsin


----------



## JTaylor11

Cheese


----------



## 08GreenBrute

pizza


----------



## Yesterday

ice cream


----------



## phreebsd

munchies


----------



## KMKjr

marijuana<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Yesterday

LEGALIZE


----------



## KMKjr

prostitution <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## 08GreenBrute

paid


----------



## KMKjr

cheque


----------



## Big D

bounce


----------



## Yesterday

tits


----------



## phreebsd

tire


----------



## edtman

bored


----------



## walker

bondage


----------



## JTaylor11

leather


----------



## phreebsd

mask


----------



## JTaylor11

Mardi Gras


----------



## phreebsd

parade


----------



## JTaylor11

Floats


----------



## walker

boats


----------



## JTaylor11

fishing


----------



## walker

lure


----------



## phreebsd

tackle


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Football


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Game


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

jeopardy


----------



## phreebsd

double


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

take


----------



## JTaylor11

Give


----------



## 08GreenBrute

receive


----------



## phreebsd

gifts


----------



## Metal Man

Christmas


----------



## phreebsd

tree


----------



## Metal Man

Air freshener


----------



## JTaylor11

popery


----------



## 08GreenBrute

smell


----------



## Yesterday

smoke


----------



## FABMAN

cheech & chong up in smoke


----------



## Big D

Hey, isn't this supposed to be "word" game? Oh well


MOVIE


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Good


----------



## JTaylor11

boobs


----------



## Guest

:saevilw:HOT!!:firedevil:


----------



## JTaylor11

Peppers


----------



## Yesterday

chili


----------



## kawa650

Deer


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

rifle


----------



## wood butcher

scope


----------



## JTaylor11

Mouth wash


----------



## Big D

fresh


----------



## JTaylor11

preserved


----------



## 650Brute

canned


----------



## JTaylor11

pears


----------



## phreebsd

green​


----------



## lg07brute

cash


----------



## 08GreenBrute

money


----------



## JTaylor11

cents


----------



## cojack

two


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

cylinders


----------



## KMKjr

head


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bald (IBBruin!!) sorry, had to!! lol


----------



## KMKjr

eagle


----------



## JTaylor11

Eagle


----------



## Big D

fly


----------



## walker

zipper


----------



## Big D

pull


----------



## walker

start


----------



## 08GreenBrute

up.


----------



## phreebsd

w0rd


----------



## edtman

play


----------



## wood butcher

house


----------



## JTaylor11

Roof


----------



## phreebsd

top


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

hard


----------



## Guest

****...(had too man)


----------



## phreebsd

head


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

brains


----------



## Yesterday

washed


----------



## phreebsd

Clothes


----------



## goodtimes750

hanger


----------



## Big D

airplane


----------



## goodtimes750

wings


----------



## FABMAN

Buffalo


----------



## Yesterday

weak


----------



## phreebsd

Sauce


----------



## kawa650

cocktail


----------



## KMKjr

party


----------



## 08GreenBrute

animal


----------



## walker

house


----------



## Yesterday

green


----------



## phreebsd

wood


----------



## JTaylor11

Crash


----------



## KMKjr

landing


----------



## Big D

Strip - oh I know I'm going to regret this, but that's all I could think of.


----------



## KMKjr

tease


----------



## walker

blue


----------



## phreebsd

balls


----------



## walker

misery .............. phree glad you knew where i was going with that


----------



## Big D

pain (I think we all knew where you were going)


----------



## Guest

House (of)


----------



## Big D

out


----------



## 08GreenBrute

side


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

back


----------



## lg07brute

door


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

knob


----------



## kawa650

job


----------



## goodtimes750

less


----------



## FABMAN

pay


----------



## walker

broke


----------



## JTaylor11

Bank account


----------



## phreebsd

deposit


----------



## Masher

sperm


----------



## Big D

tadpole


----------



## Masher

frog


----------



## phreebsd

Leg


----------



## 650Brute

brace


----------



## Masher

feces


----------



## wood butcher

brown


----------



## Masher

sugar


----------



## RDs Neighbor

high


----------



## Masher

times


----------



## walker

magazine


----------



## Big D

cover


----------



## Masher

girl


----------



## JTaylor11

aggravating


----------



## Masher

penile


----------



## Big D

JTaylor11 said:


> aggravating


HEY!!!


----------



## Big D

Implant - HA


----------



## kawa650

modification


----------



## FABMAN

fabrication


----------



## KMKjr

metal


----------



## Yesterday

heavy


----------



## phreebsd

artillery


----------



## Yesterday

shell


----------



## phreebsd

shock


----------



## Masher

shotshell


----------



## MeanGreen198

12 guage


----------



## 08GreenBrute

shotgun


----------



## Masher

hooters


----------



## 08GreenBrute

owl's


----------



## phreebsd

predator


----------



## walker

prey


----------



## phreebsd

kill


----------



## Yesterday

gnar


----------



## Masher

obama


----------



## JTaylor11

Worthless


----------



## KMKjr

politicians


----------



## phreebsd

recall


----------



## KMKjr

NHTSA


----------



## Polaris425

NHL


----------



## Masher

NFL


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

NAACP LOL!


----------



## Masher

*****


----------



## 08GreenBrute

black


----------



## KMKjr

white


----------



## JTaylor11

Snow


----------



## walker

drift


----------



## Masher

car


----------



## Polaris425

race


----------



## MeanGreen198

Camaro


----------



## Masher

bowtie


----------



## Polaris425

truck


----------



## FABMAN

Tractor


----------



## MeanGreen198

Deere


----------



## Big D

Moose


----------



## JTaylor11

Game


----------



## MeanGreen198

over


----------



## Yesterday

time


----------



## 650Brute

clock


----------



## Yesterday

alarm


----------



## phreebsd

fire


----------



## 08GreenBrute

truck


----------



## phreebsd

bed


----------



## Big D

flower


----------



## kawa650

women:twak:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Headache


----------



## matts08brute

aspirin


----------



## kawa650

drug


----------



## phreebsd

Addiction


----------



## walker

recovery


----------



## phreebsd

vehicle


----------



## Metal Man

BRUTE FORCE!!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

awesome!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Power


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Horse


----------



## FABMAN

voice


----------



## Guest

Singer


----------



## FABMAN

sewing-machine


----------



## Guest

(machine) Head


----------



## Yesterday

foam


----------



## phreebsd

head


----------



## 08GreenBrute

shoulders


----------



## phreebsd

blade


----------



## 08GreenBrute

knife


----------



## lg07brute

cut


----------



## walker

off


----------



## phreebsd

beat


----------



## walker

the


----------



## thunderhead007

Drum


----------



## Big D

oil


----------



## FABMAN

Oliveoil


----------



## Yesterday

cook


----------



## phreebsd

book


----------



## KMKjr

worm


----------



## Masher

hole


----------



## drtj

Mud


----------



## Masher

balls


----------



## KMKjr

soft


----------



## drtj

Bed


----------



## KMKjr

mattress


----------



## Polaris425

air


----------



## Masher

time


----------



## KMKjr

watch


----------



## Masher

jewels


----------



## Yesterday

loot


----------



## Masher

duckies


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bread


----------



## KMKjr

yeast


----------



## Masher

infection


----------



## MeanGreen198

Disease


----------



## drtj

Ajax


----------



## phreebsd

cleanser


----------



## KMKjr

acne


----------



## cojack

proactiv


----------



## phreebsd

commercial


----------



## KMKjr

T.V.


----------



## cojack

dinners


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

mexican


----------



## JTaylor11

Spanish


----------



## drtj

Illegal


----------



## Polaris425

alien


----------



## drtj

Movie


----------



## Masher

gritty


----------



## drtj

Dirt


----------



## JTaylor11

Mud


----------



## 08GreenBrute

blood


----------



## Yesterday

hound


----------



## Polaris425

tracker


----------



## MeanGreen198

Marine


----------



## JTaylor11

Army


----------



## goodtimes750

Navy


----------



## phreebsd

Ship


----------



## drtj

Captain


----------



## MeanGreen198

Jack


----------



## cojack

(should i say it) a"s (sorry)


----------



## phreebsd

HOLE


----------



## kawa650

deep


----------



## phreebsd

space


----------



## cojack

cadet


----------



## Masher

Seamen


----------



## phreebsd

naval


----------



## cojack

cavity


----------



## Big D

filling


----------



## Masher

search


----------



## drtj

Missing


----------



## Masher

funds


----------



## KMKjr

mutual


----------



## Masher

conjugal


----------



## walker

visits


----------



## cojack

doctor


----------



## Polaris425

quack


----------



## KMKjr

duck


----------



## phreebsd

pond


----------



## KMKjr

lake


----------



## Masher

duck


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> duck


Too late!!

Do-over.


----------



## Masher

placid...

got to refresh lol.


----------



## KMKjr

miracle (on ice)


----------



## Masher

turd


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> turd


Ya lost me?

miracle - turd

but:

poop


----------



## cojack

( ok lets see if this works) 



Scoop


----------



## KMKjr

ice cream


----------



## Yesterday

ben and jerry's


----------



## KMKjr

(Jerry) Sienfeld


----------



## Masher

funny


----------



## phreebsd

gas


----------



## MeanGreen198

powered


----------



## drtj

Kramer


----------



## Masher

Creamer


----------



## cojack

coffee


----------



## Masher

stains


----------



## KMKjr

Sh!!t


----------



## Yesterday

house


----------



## KMKjr

dog


----------



## Masher

cat


----------



## Yesterday

worthless


----------



## Big D

ex (spouse)


----------



## KMKjr

(x) games


----------



## Yesterday

war


----------



## KMKjr

gulf


----------



## Masher

redfish


----------



## KMKjr

(one fish, two fish, red fish,) blue fish

Dr. Suess :rockn:


----------



## cojack

(thinking) Green Eggs And Ham!


----------



## Yesterday

book


----------



## Masher

Bury the Bone....


hambone


----------



## Masher

book



pages


----------



## KMKjr

read


----------



## Polaris425

paper


----------



## Masher

rolling


----------



## cojack

joint


----------



## drtj

Tire


----------



## KMKjr

Canadian


----------



## Masher

smoke


----------



## KMKjr

DOOBIES!!


----------



## Masher

brothers


----------



## KMKjr

sisters


----------



## drtj

Friends


----------



## phreebsd

sucked


----------



## Masher

cocks


----------



## drtj

Fighting


----------



## Yesterday

bum


----------



## phreebsd

olympics
(yes there's such a thing)


----------



## Masher

special


----------



## Yesterday

treatment


----------



## Masher

hospital


----------



## wood butcher

prey


----------



## phreebsd

hunt


----------



## drtj

Beaver


----------



## 08GreenBrute

tail


----------



## Yesterday

whale


----------



## walker

wars i them tree huggers i had to vent sorry


----------



## MeanGreen198

battle (gussin the previous word was "wars")


----------



## kawa650

field


----------



## cojack

corn


----------



## MeanGreen198

cob


----------



## cojack

pipe


----------



## 08GreenBrute

wrench


----------



## Masher

Wench


----------



## MeanGreen198

socket


----------



## drtj

Tool


----------



## Yesterday

obama


----------



## Masher

worthless


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Masher

country


----------



## phreebsd

fried


----------



## Masher

chitlins


----------



## Yesterday

back


----------



## phreebsd

got


----------



## Masher

door


----------



## Yesterday

screen


----------



## phreebsd

pipe


----------



## Masher

crack


----------



## Yesterday

***


----------



## phreebsd

wipe


----------



## Masher

smoke


----------



## phreebsd

smoke wipe? Wipe smoke? 

alarm


----------



## Masher

fire..

I was on the wrong page... lol


----------



## cojack

hose


----------



## Masher

smoker


----------



## Polaris425

hose smoker?


Smoker:

BBQ


----------



## Masher

LOL... You know you know some hose smokers.

Pit


----------



## cojack

Masher said:


> LOL... You know you know some hose smokers.
> 
> Pit


 lol.....
deep


----------



## MeanGreen198

(that's what she said; with tears in her eyes) 

hole


----------



## cojack

MUDDY!!!!


----------



## Masher

raunchy


----------



## cojack

****(tuna)


----------



## drtyTshrt

melt


----------



## Masher

nosehair


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

long


----------



## cojack

john(doughnut)


----------



## Masher

polaris


----------



## MeanGreen198

Kawasaki


----------



## Yesterday

model


----------



## Masher

car


----------



## cojack

electric


----------



## Masher

grease


----------



## Yesterday

lithium


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

sportsman


----------



## Yesterday

hunter


----------



## Masher

Polaris


----------



## 08GreenBrute

crap (j/k to polaris owners)


----------



## drtj

Relief


----------



## phreebsd

shoot


----------



## Masher

mexicans


----------



## Big D

Spanish


----------



## wood butcher

fly


----------



## kawa650

trap


----------



## phreebsd

rat


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nasty


----------



## cojack

word


----------



## MeanGreen198

Dawg


----------



## kawa650

huntin'


----------



## KMKjr

'Wabbits


----------



## MeanGreen198

Wascally


----------



## KMKjr

little (Rascals)


----------



## 650Brute

insignifigant


----------



## cojack

other


----------



## Masher

hoochie


----------



## KMKjr

skank


----------



## KMKjr

...


----------



## MeanGreen198

Ex-girlfriend


----------



## codyh

^ha

mistake


----------



## KMKjr

wife/married


----------



## KMKjr

MeanGreen198 said:


> Ex-girlfriend


Before or after?


----------



## cojack

^both...(just kiddin)


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> wife/married


slavery


----------



## KMKjr

cojack said:


> ^both...(just kiddin)


It's ok if you made her that way.....but if she came that way, then there is a problem.


----------



## phreebsd

end


----------



## MeanGreen198

begin


----------



## phreebsd

time


----------



## KMKjr

clock


----------



## phreebsd

work


----------



## Yesterday

do.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Grandfather


----------



## KMKjr

clause


----------



## Masher

santa


----------



## drtj

Jolly


----------



## Masher

Rodgers


----------



## Big D

movie 

(do you guys have Rogers movie stores down there?)


----------



## drtj

Action. (don't over here)


----------



## KMKjr

channel


----------



## Masher

playboy


----------



## cojack

girls  (ladies)


----------



## KMKjr

chick


----------



## Yesterday

flick


----------



## MeanGreen198

adult


----------



## KMKjr

film


----------



## 650Brute

star (Jenna:rockn


----------



## drtj

TWINS


----------



## MeanGreen198

fantasy


----------



## Yesterday

fiction


----------



## Masher

stephen


----------



## Yesterday

marley


----------



## drtj

Bob


----------



## Yesterday

barker


----------



## phreebsd

Tree


----------



## 08GreenBrute

tops


----------



## phreebsd

Roof


----------



## Big D

shingles


----------



## drtj

Expensive


----------



## kawa650

labor


----------



## Big D

epidural - ha


----------



## MeanGreen198

drugs


----------



## edtman

test


----------



## kawa650

dummy


----------



## 08GreenBrute

stupid


----------



## drtj

Sofakingwetodid


----------



## phreebsd

w0rd


----------



## jctgumby

Up^


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Down


----------



## lg07brute

under


----------



## jctgumby

over


----------



## Masher

board


----------



## Jcarp4483

wood


----------



## jctgumby

chuck


----------



## walker

norris


----------



## phreebsd

Death

There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.


----------



## jctgumby

wish


----------



## lg07brute

list


----------



## phreebsd

hit


----------



## Yesterday

bong


----------



## phreebsd

Coconut


----------



## Yesterday

milk


----------



## Big D

shake


----------



## lg07brute

Rattle


----------



## jctgumby

Snake


----------



## drtj

Bite


----------



## cojack

me.


----------



## Masher

in .....


----------



## KMKjr

the


----------



## jctgumby

bootay


----------



## KMKjr

call


----------



## cojack

home


----------



## KMKjr

team


----------



## cojack

football


----------



## jctgumby

game


----------



## KMKjr

day


----------



## Yesterday

tripper


----------



## KMKjr

penalty


----------



## jctgumby

Box


----------



## cojack

hot


----------



## Big D

moving


----------



## jctgumby

parts


----------



## drtj

Break


----------



## KMKjr

dance


----------



## cojack

pole


----------



## KMKjr

North


----------



## jctgumby

South


----------



## cojack

town.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

home


----------



## drtj

Comfortable


----------



## Yesterday

numb


----------



## walker

dumb


----------



## 08GreenBrute

blonde


----------



## jctgumby

bimbo


----------



## KMKjr

....


----------



## cojack

....


----------



## phreebsd

Dog


----------



## MeanGreen198

Labrador


----------



## KMKjr

Newfie (or the wife)


----------



## phreebsd

canine


----------



## cojack

fight


----------



## jctgumby

Argue


----------



## KMKjr

debate


----------



## cojack

:thinking: office (debate)


----------



## Masher

Debate ^^^^^lmao


Team


----------



## cojack

Green..


----------



## Masher

Backs


----------



## cojack

....


----------



## KMKjr

t-shirt (contest)


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> Debate ^^^^^lmao
> 
> 
> Team


That's the PC way (at least that's what I tell the wife).


----------



## MeanGreen198

Polo


----------



## jctgumby

horse


----------



## cojack

buggy


----------



## 08GreenBrute

dune


----------



## Big D

sand


----------



## cojack

pit


----------



## KMKjr

horseshoe


----------



## cojack

tack


----------



## KMKjr

thumb


----------



## Yesterday

war


----------



## cojack

games


----------



## KMKjr

X


----------



## cojack

movie's (  )


----------



## KMKjr

adult


----------



## cojack

content


----------



## KMKjr

Canadian


----------



## jctgumby

BACON!!!


----------



## Yesterday

wright's


----------



## cojack

Franklin Lyod (wright)


----------



## drtj

benjamin


----------



## walker

franklin


----------



## wood butcher

mint


----------



## hondarecoveryman

green


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

horn


----------



## hondarecoveryman

DEER... you knew that was comin...:haha:


----------



## jctgumby

rifle


----------



## 08GreenBrute

shoot


----------



## Masher

nude


----------



## kawa650

magazine


----------



## jctgumby

Mudders (Magazine)


----------



## walker

udders


----------



## KMKjr

Cow


----------



## cojack

crap


----------



## jctgumby

paper


----------



## cojack

toilet


----------



## jctgumby

bowl


----------



## cojack

cleaner


----------



## KMKjr

pipe


----------



## cojack

dope


----------



## phreebsd

show


----------



## cojack

bikes


----------



## 08GreenBrute

freestyle


----------



## jctgumby

rap


----------



## KMKjr

presents


----------



## phreebsd

christmas


----------



## cojack

eve


----------



## KMKjr

New Years


----------



## cojack

parrrrrttyyy!!


----------



## jctgumby

naked


----------



## MeanGreen198

ladies


----------



## Big D

ride....quads


----------



## cojack

(they do?) (naked ladies ride quads?) lol......


quads.....rule


----------



## Masher

sphincter


----------



## cojack

pupillary (sphincter)


----------



## Masher

hemiopic


----------



## cojack

reaction


----------



## Masher

bowel


----------



## cojack

obstruction


----------



## 08GreenBrute

blocked


----------



## cojack

wall


----------



## MeanGreen198

paul


----------



## Masher

pancreatic


----------



## jctgumby

cancer


----------



## Masher

colon


----------



## walker

cleansing


----------



## Masher

coconut


----------



## walker

rum =====yummy


----------



## jctgumby

(and) Coke


----------



## Masher

caine I mean 

Pepsi


----------



## Big D

slurpee


----------



## drtj

Strawberry


----------



## jctgumby

shortcake


----------



## phreebsd

dessert


----------



## 08GreenBrute

cake


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

sweet


----------



## walker

sour


----------



## Masher

patch


----------



## jctgumby

work


----------



## walker

sucks


----------



## Masher

......


----------



## jctgumby

necessary


----------



## Masher

for


----------



## walker

TOYS


----------



## Masher

Buzz


----------



## walker

lightyear


----------



## Masher

Darth


----------



## walker

vador


----------



## jctgumby

ROCKS


----------



## KMKjr

crack


----------



## MeanGreen198

pipe


----------



## phreebsd

hash


----------



## MeanGreen198

-browns


----------



## Masher

cleveland


----------



## 650Brute

indians


----------



## Masher

butchers


----------



## jctgumby

Knife


----------



## MeanGreen198

blade


----------



## Masher

challis


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> challis


I had to look that up.

Challis: a type of plain weave fabric, usually made from cotton, wool, or rayon, often printed with a design, often floral. Used to make dresses, skirts, and other articles of clothing.


----------



## Masher

Search within Cryptology. Has to do with the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## jctgumby

Masher said:


> .....


 

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## KMKjr

Never seen or read the Da Vinci Code.

I just thought you spelled Cialis wrong 

No fancy schoolin words allowed to be used anymore.


----------



## KMKjr

jctgumby said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


 

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Masher

Cialis... ...


----------



## KMKjr

..........


----------



## Masher

desire


----------



## KMKjr

....


----------



## Masher

rough


----------



## phreebsd

rider

hah rough rider for 3 bux! back in the day!


----------



## Masher

lol..

horse


----------



## KMKjr

fly


----------



## jctgumby

swat


----------



## phreebsd

team


----------



## KMKjr

sports


----------



## Polaris425

SEC

And lets try to keep this clean please... open forum... kids and all... if u want to talk about blades and challis' thats what the sub. members section for is for


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> SEC
> 
> And lets try to keep this clean please... open forum... kids and all... if u want to talk about blades and challis' thats what the sub. members section for is for


Gotcha!!

football


----------



## phreebsd

field


----------



## KMKjr

(of) dreams


----------



## Polaris425

nightmares


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sweet


----------



## phreebsd

milk


----------



## jctgumby

(and) cookies


----------



## bayou_boy_22

crisp


----------



## 08GreenBrute

cereal


----------



## Masher

wheat


----------



## MeanGreen198

field


----------



## walker

football


----------



## bayou_boy_22

helmet


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Saftey


----------



## walker

glasses


----------



## kawa650

shot


----------



## phreebsd

gun
(i posted this from the wii)


----------



## bayou_boy_22

barrel


----------



## walker

keg ... come on


----------



## Masher

drinker


----------



## walker

drunker


----------



## wood butcher

than u


----------



## Masher

boo ya


----------



## Polaris425

Baits (fishing lure brand)


----------



## Big D

minnows


----------



## drtj

Fishing


----------



## Masher

croakers


----------



## drtj

Frog


----------



## MeanGreen198

giggin


----------



## phreebsd

Cruel


----------



## walker

punishment


----------



## drtj

Work


----------



## phreebsd

shop


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Tools


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Money


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bags


----------



## Big D

hockey


----------



## walker

puck


----------



## 08GreenBrute

round


----------



## phreebsd

robin

( as in a round robin DNS config)


----------



## walker

hood


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Gangsta


----------



## MeanGreen198

Paradise


----------



## walker

island


----------



## 08GreenBrute

water


----------



## Masher

fall


----------



## walker

asleep


----------



## Big D

foot (mine is right now- ahhhhh)


----------



## hondarecoveryman

ball


----------



## 08GreenBrute

sports


----------



## walker

agent


----------



## bayou_boy_22

insurance


----------



## walker

scams


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

crook


----------



## jctgumby

politician


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

assassinate


----------



## Masher

obama


----------



## walker

please


----------



## Masher

Lord


----------



## jctgumby

begging


----------



## phreebsd

Food


----------



## Masher

sphincter


----------



## phreebsd

Tighten


----------



## drtj

Up!


----------



## Yesterday

lift


----------



## cojack

wieghts


----------



## jctgumby

muscles


----------



## Masher

tendons


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

torn


----------



## Big D

apart


----------



## Masher

from


----------



## cojack

wheelin...


----------



## phreebsd

Four


----------



## Masher

miles


----------



## MeanGreen198

away


----------



## cojack

far


----------



## Yesterday

diem


----------



## phreebsd

per


----------



## cojack

miles


----------



## JTaylor11

Yards


----------



## cojack

hundred


----------



## drtj

Money


----------



## cojack

dirty


----------



## MeanGreen198

filthy


----------



## drtj

Mudding


----------



## Masher

fools


----------



## phreebsd

April


----------



## jctgumby

may


----------



## Masher

flowers


----------



## phreebsd

bed


----------



## drtj

Sleep


----------



## Masher

apnea


----------



## Polaris425

mask


----------



## 08GreenBrute

incognito


----------



## jctgumby

Hidden


----------



## MeanGreen198

concealed


----------



## drtj

Weapon


----------



## Polaris425

permit


----------



## KMKjr

parking


----------



## walker

lot


----------



## KMKjr

rent (for our double wide owners)


----------



## MeanGreen198

lease


----------



## Masher

ferrari


----------



## cojack

sports


----------



## Masher

jock


----------



## jctgumby

strap


----------



## phreebsd

trailer


----------



## Masher

bra


----------



## phreebsd

black


----------



## Masher

booty


----------



## phreebsd

baby


----------



## Masher

back


Phree go check out that belt thread, I'm waiting to see Dans post to my last question.


----------



## walker

momma


----------



## Masher

daddy


----------



## Polaris425

longlegs


----------



## drtj

Nice


----------



## KMKjr

naughty


----------



## Polaris425

list


----------



## KMKjr

grocery


----------



## MeanGreen198

store


----------



## cojack

parts


----------



## KMKjr

auto


----------



## Masher

female


----------



## cojack

lesbian


----------



## KMKjr

gay


----------



## Masher

SanFran


----------



## drtj

Idiots


----------



## KMKjr

American  














(Idiots by Green Day)


----------



## cojack

gladiators


----------



## KMKjr

Roman


----------



## Polaris425

Cathedral


----------



## Masher

chapel


----------



## 08GreenBrute

wedding


----------



## Masher

vegas


----------



## phreebsd

Strip


----------



## cojack

club


----------



## Yesterday

seals


----------



## drtj

Ocean


----------



## phreebsd

floor


----------



## drtj

Hard


----------



## bayou_boy_22

wood


----------



## phreebsd

butcher!!


----------



## Polaris425

cool


----------



## cojack

down


----------



## Yesterday

fall


----------



## KMKjr

leaves


----------



## Yesterday

burning


----------



## phreebsd

MAN


----------



## MeanGreen198

Male


----------



## cojack

she


----------



## Masher

blowed


----------



## KMKjr

wind


----------



## MeanGreen198

break


----------



## KMKjr

spring


----------



## phreebsd

Clutch


----------



## Masher

pool


----------



## phreebsd

pump


----------



## MeanGreen198

water


----------



## walker

slide


----------



## cojack

mud


----------



## Masher

messed up word is 



HOLE


----------



## Polaris425

deep


----------



## walker

drowned


----------



## cojack

bike


----------



## phreebsd

rack


----------



## cojack

nice


----------



## Masher

radiator


----------



## walker

relocation


----------



## Masher

bracket


----------



## MeanGreen198

bolt


----------



## cojack

nut


----------



## drtj

Tighten


----------



## Masher

vulva


----------



## cojack

(funny where masher comes up with some of these words



urethral


----------



## phreebsd

Canal


----------



## cojack

channel


----------



## Yesterday

lock


----------



## cojack

master


----------



## walker

.....


----------



## phreebsd

Hook


----------



## Polaris425

tow


----------



## cojack

rope


----------



## Yesterday

noose


----------



## walker

hangman


----------



## Yesterday

game


----------



## MeanGreen198

playa


----------



## Masher

slap


----------



## drtj

Booty


----------



## Masher

jiggle


----------



## walker

wiggle


----------



## Masher

ta taas


----------



## drtj

Huge


----------



## walker

fake


----------



## cojack

bogus


----------



## KMKjr

fraudulent (sp?)


----------



## MeanGreen198

charges


----------



## Polaris425

credit


----------



## cojack

card


----------



## Yesterday

green


----------



## cojack

eggs


----------



## KMKjr

& HAM


----------



## phreebsd

bone


----------



## Yesterday

her


----------



## cojack

pamper (her)


----------



## Masher

diapers


----------



## walker

expensive


----------



## phreebsd

kids


----------



## KMKjr

money


----------



## phreebsd

clip


----------



## KMKjr

gun


----------



## Masher

magazine


----------



## phreebsd

rack


----------



## cojack

back


----------



## Polaris425

pack


----------



## drtj

Trip


----------



## Yesterday

acid


----------



## phreebsd

Wash


----------



## Yesterday

room


----------



## cojack

Interrogation


----------



## phreebsd

Technique


----------



## Masher

lineman


----------



## Polaris425

wichitaw


----------



## Masher

tomahawk


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Braves


----------



## walker

chop


----------



## phreebsd

pork


----------



## wood butcher

n-beans


----------



## 08GreenBrute

fart's


----------



## Masher

craps


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

DICE


----------



## drtj

Andrew


----------



## Masher

Clay


----------



## Yesterday

red


----------



## 08GreenBrute

dirt


----------



## Yesterday

bag


----------



## Masher

hoser


----------



## Big D

MacKenzie


----------



## Masher

spuds


----------



## phreebsd

Idaho


----------



## 08GreenBrute

state


----------



## Polaris425

Bama


----------



## phreebsd

Jelly


----------



## Yesterday

ky.


----------



## phreebsd

fried


----------



## Yesterday

chicken


----------



## Big D

nuggets


----------



## phreebsd

kind


----------



## Masher

lady


----------



## phreebsd

Bug


----------



## Masher

crabs


----------



## phreebsd

Legs


----------



## Masher

tasty


----------



## phreebsd

food


----------



## drtj

Steak


----------



## phreebsd

knife


----------



## Big D

cleaver


----------



## cookiexd40

meat


----------



## JTaylor11

Beef


----------



## walker

tips


----------



## drtj

Money


----------



## JTaylor11

Bills


----------



## phreebsd

buffalo


----------



## Masher

wings


----------



## phreebsd

hot

HOTWINGS baby!


----------



## Masher

Carribean Jerk Sauce mixed with Nuclear sauce on my wings baby... Wooo Hooo.


----------



## Masher

Carribean


----------



## phreebsd

i love jamaican jerk wings!

my whurd:

cruise


----------



## 08GreenBrute

ship


----------



## Big D

receive


----------



## edtman

accept


----------



## walker

decline


----------



## phreebsd

credit


----------



## Metal Man

card


----------



## phreebsd

birthday


----------



## Metal Man

suit :booty:


----------



## phreebsd

business


----------



## walker

meeting


----------



## Metal Man

conference


----------



## Masher

SEC


----------



## Metal Man

Best


----------



## cojack

Buy


----------



## phreebsd

Corporation


----------



## cojack

Microsoft


----------



## Polaris425

Office


----------



## phreebsd

w0rd


----------



## cojack

Dumb


----------



## KMKjr

blonde


----------



## Polaris425

joke


----------



## KMKjr

comedian


----------



## cojack

Mitch Fatel


----------



## KMKjr

Stand-up


----------



## MeanGreen198

Dane (Cook)


----------



## cookiexd40

great


----------



## KMKjr

big


----------



## cojack

pile


----------



## KMKjr

hemorrhoid


----------



## phreebsd

cream


----------



## Masher

sickle


----------



## cojack

mower


----------



## Masher

lawn


----------



## MeanGreen198

boy


----------



## drtj

Kid


----------



## phreebsd

karate


----------



## drtj

Mr. Miagi. (or however its spelled)


----------



## phreebsd

teacher


----------



## drtj

Wise


----------



## Yesterday

guy


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Girl


----------



## BigIzzy

Friend


----------



## MeanGreen198

with


----------



## drtj

Benefits


----------



## 08GreenBrute

extras


----------



## drtj

Freebies


----------



## cookiexd40

catch


----------



## phreebsd

can


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Trash


----------



## rhelms

white


----------



## phreebsd

head


----------



## drtj

Hair


----------



## walker

nair


----------



## Big D

remover


----------



## phreebsd

paint


----------



## cookiexd40

thinner


----------



## drtj

Diet


----------



## walker

pills


----------



## Big D

placebo


----------



## cookiexd40

prescription


----------



## Yesterday

kill


----------



## BigIzzy

maim


----------



## cookiexd40

zombies


----------



## Masher

.....


----------



## phreebsd

cream


----------



## Masher

itch


----------



## cookiexd40

cheese...bwahahahaha


----------



## phreebsd

wheel


----------



## Masher

death


----------



## phreebsd

toll


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bridge


----------



## cojack

goldengate


----------



## drtj

San Francisco


----------



## Polaris425

city


----------



## drtj

Slickers


----------



## Polaris425

movie


----------



## cojack

profile


----------



## KMKjr

low


----------



## drtj

Tires


----------



## KMKjr

wheels


----------



## cookiexd40

four


----------



## cojack

hours


----------



## KMKjr

square


----------



## Yesterday

smokea


----------



## cojack

treat


----------



## KMKjr

trick (OR)


----------



## BigIzzy

Rider


----------



## drtj

Brute


----------



## Big D

bully (I knew one of you guys was going to come up with Brute)


----------



## Masher

woman


----------



## Polaris425

cook


----------



## phreebsd

book


----------



## cojack

scrap


----------



## walker

metal


----------



## Polaris425

iron


----------



## policebrute750

wife


----------



## cookiexd40

money


----------



## Yesterday

problems


----------



## policebrute750

solutions


----------



## cojack

eye


----------



## KMKjr

socket


----------



## Polaris425

wrench


----------



## phreebsd

crescent


----------



## cojack

*jewelers*


----------



## KMKjr

diamond


----------



## drtj

Baseball


----------



## cookiexd40

home


----------



## cojack

run


----------



## KMKjr

marathon


----------



## Big D

deck


----------



## drtj

Backyard


----------



## Masher

Burgers


----------



## BigIzzy

BBQ


----------



## cojack

grilled


----------



## KMKjr

chicken


----------



## cojack

breast


----------



## phreebsd

meat


----------



## Yesterday

beat


----------



## BigIzzy

Fight


----------



## kawa650

cage


----------



## drtj

Nicholas


----------



## 08GreenBrute

actor


----------



## phreebsd

film


----------



## Polaris425

35mm


----------



## phreebsd

camera


----------



## KMKjr

lens


----------



## drtj

Glasses


----------



## cojack

china


----------



## phreebsd

fine


----------



## Yesterday

wine


----------



## BigIzzy

Red


----------



## KMKjr

Corvette


----------



## Polaris425

fast


----------



## Yesterday

women


----------



## Polaris425

crazy


----------



## phreebsd

horse


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

power!


----------



## KMKjr

grid


----------



## Masher

it.......


----------



## KMKjr

cousin


----------



## drtj

Fester


----------



## KMKjr

infection or pus


----------



## phreebsd

skin


----------



## KMKjr

whoopie!!


----------



## Big D

cushion


----------



## Greg G

Pin


----------



## phreebsd

ball


----------



## Greg G

wizard


----------



## KMKjr

war














My 3 year olds favorite show....... Monster Jam!!!


----------



## Masher

child


----------



## BigIzzy

Problem


----------



## drtj

Uh oh


----------



## Yesterday

solution


----------



## 08GreenBrute

answer


----------



## cojack

phone


----------



## KMKjr

cell


----------



## phreebsd

block


----------



## cojack

wall


----------



## Polaris425

sheetrock


----------



## drtj

Mud


----------



## Greg G

brick


----------



## cojack

yard


----------



## Masher

bird


----------



## Polaris425

fried (is my word)



"..Lemme have dat yard bird, fried, w/ plenty of hot sauce & a 40oz of schlitz malt licker.."

"...I'm sorry sir, we do not have schlitz malt licquor.." 

"..WHAT! No Schlitz Malt Licker! What kinda place yalls tryn to run up in here.... No schlitz malt licker.."


----------



## jctgumby

chicken


----------



## KMKjr

funky


----------



## cojack

thats


----------



## BigIzzy

Amore


----------



## cojack

define


----------



## Yesterday

fiend


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

crack


----------



## drtj

Berry


----------



## Greg G

chiggers


----------



## KMKjr

cooties


----------



## Yesterday

herpies


----------



## Polaris425

disease


----------



## phreebsd

cure


----------



## cojack

meat


----------



## jctgumby

bag


----------



## cojack

old


----------



## Yesterday

hag


----------



## Polaris425

crazy


----------



## Yesterday

train


----------



## Polaris425

car


----------



## Yesterday

pool


----------



## phreebsd

boy


----------



## Yesterday

lawn


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Turf (synthetic or sod)


----------



## Yesterday

surf


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Dinner


----------



## phreebsd

date


----------



## hondarecoveryman

torture


----------



## phreebsd

chamber


----------



## hondarecoveryman

combustion


----------



## jctgumby

Spontanious


----------



## Greg G

instant


----------



## 08GreenBrute

coffee


----------



## drtj

Life


If I don't have it I don't have one
Lol


----------



## phreebsd

force


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Power


----------



## Greg G

absolute


----------



## drtj

Vodka


----------



## 08GreenBrute

drunk


----------



## phreebsd

tank


----------



## Big D

think


----------



## drtj

Hurt


----------



## phreebsd

wound


----------



## KMKjr

gunshot


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Bang


----------



## phreebsd

hair


----------



## KMKjr

mullet


----------



## drtj

Fish


----------



## Jack

Bass


----------



## cojack

boat


----------



## Jack

Ranger


----------



## drtj

Polaris


----------



## Polaris425

star


----------



## phreebsd

fish


----------



## cojack

cat


----------



## drtj

Annoying


----------



## Big D

habit


----------



## Polaris425

nun


----------



## Big D

convent


----------



## KMKjr

sisters


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Little


----------



## KMKjr

Richard


----------



## Polaris425

nixon


----------



## KMKjr

scandal


----------



## Greg G

watergate


----------



## phreebsd

salad


----------



## Big D

fruit


----------



## 08GreenBrute

rollup


----------



## phreebsd

door


----------



## Greg G

entry


----------



## oilfield_trash21

denied


----------



## cojack

access


----------



## Polaris425

card


----------



## drtj

Poker


----------



## 08GreenBrute

game


----------



## cojack

post


----------



## 650Brute

fence


----------



## Jack

wood


----------



## Big D

stove


----------



## drtj

Wife


----------



## Polaris425

hot


----------



## Yesterday

bagel


----------



## Polaris425

breakfast


----------



## Big D

bacon (anxiously awaiting the next word....don't let me down)


----------



## cojack

what......swine flu....J/K


PIG


----------



## Jack

Arnold (from green acres)


----------



## BigIzzy

Govenor (big d I was hoping too see a Waynes world quote, "do I smell bacon, or some sort of pork product" lol)


----------



## Big D

Swartzeneger - (what I was hoping to see after bacon was "Canadian" or "backbacon")


----------



## 08GreenBrute

terminator


----------



## Greg G

Punisher

I so wanted to post " I'll b back" o well


----------



## drtj

Movie


----------



## Big D

silent


----------



## Masher

fart


----------



## Big D

deadly


----------



## Polaris425

smell


----------



## Big D

roses


----------



## Polaris425

thorns


----------



## KMKjr

raspberrys


----------



## cojack

jelly


----------



## KMKjr

cojack said:


> jelly


KY :naughty:


----------



## Yesterday

fried


----------



## KMKjr

onions


----------



## cojack

sweet


----------



## Yesterday

jane


----------



## phreebsd

mary


----------



## cojack

popins


----------



## Masher

bloody


----------



## Polaris425

I think you skipped one masher... haha

nose


----------



## cojack

pick


----------



## BigIzzy

Tooth


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Fairy


----------



## MeanGreen198

wand


----------



## Yesterday

magic


----------



## Big D

carpet


----------



## Yesterday

burn


----------



## 08GreenBrute

sun


----------



## walker

tan


----------



## Yesterday

gent


----------



## Greg G

lad


----------



## Big D

young


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Person


----------



## phreebsd

table


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

SAW


----------



## wood butcher

yo mamma dancin naked in the field


----------



## Big D

Sing (I assume that WB was still drunk and meant to say "dance")


----------



## drtj

Music


----------



## phreebsd

teacher


----------



## Jack

History


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Past


----------



## phreebsd

participle

oooh! i just broke bad with the word participle up in the word chain!


----------



## cojack

dangling


----------



## drtj

Fury


----------



## Big D

earrings


----------



## cookiexd40

lose


----------



## phreebsd

keys


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Skeleton


----------



## phreebsd

buried


----------



## cojack

alive


----------



## Hogchain

Living


----------



## phreebsd

quarters


----------



## cojack

game


----------



## phreebsd

score


----------



## cojack

pionts


----------



## Yesterday

deduct


----------



## KMKjr

taxes


----------



## walker

suck


----------



## KMKjr

I could have said alot wrong here.....so:

lolipop


----------



## phreebsd

orange


----------



## Yesterday

kush


----------



## phreebsd

smoke


----------



## Masher

Tony


----------



## Yesterday

hawk


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## cojack

dinner


----------



## Masher

winner


----------



## Yesterday

bread


----------



## KMKjr

toast


----------



## Big D

wedding


----------



## KMKjr

divorce


----------



## phreebsd

papers


----------



## Big D

anxious


----------



## phreebsd

feeling


----------



## Masher

loins


----------



## BigIzzy

tender


----------



## walker

steak


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Meat


----------



## cookiexd40

feed


----------



## Big D

chicken


----------



## Jaycob22

nuggets


----------



## Big D

gold


----------



## walker

mine


----------



## KMKjr

dig


----------



## walker

drill


----------



## phreebsd

bit


----------



## cojack

bacon


----------



## Hogchain

Hog


----------



## 08GreenBrute

farm


----------



## walker

ranch


----------



## Polaris425

dressing


----------



## cojack

room


----------



## Polaris425

romper


----------



## walker

tromper


----------



## Masher

trooper


----------



## Yesterday

super


----------



## 650Brute

power


----------



## cojack

stroke


----------



## 650Brute

heat


----------



## phreebsd

pad


----------



## cojack

wrestling


----------



## phreebsd

ring


----------



## cojack

dimond


----------



## Big D

baseball


----------



## cojack

bat


----------



## phreebsd

smoke


----------



## cojack

blue


----------



## Yesterday

purp


----------



## phreebsd

grape


----------



## Yesterday

jam


----------



## phreebsd

band


----------



## cojack

rubber


----------



## Big D

ball


----------



## Yesterday

resin


----------



## Big D

Chair (patio)


----------



## 650Brute

Electric


----------



## Masher

vibrator


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Toy


----------



## cojack

story


----------



## phreebsd

book


----------



## cojack

cook


----------



## drtj

Food


----------



## 08GreenBrute

hungry (it about supper time lol)


----------



## phreebsd

man


----------



## walker

hand


----------



## BigIzzy

Held


----------



## cojack

prisoner


----------



## phreebsd

war


----------



## cojack

games


----------



## KMKjr

X


----------



## cojack

triple


----------



## phreebsd

scoop


----------



## cojack

poop


----------



## Yesterday

coffee


----------



## phreebsd

bean


----------



## cojack

jelly


----------



## Big D

peanut butter


----------



## KMKjr

sandwich


----------



## cojack

knuckle


----------



## phreebsd

crack


----------



## cojack

pipe


----------



## Masher

penile


----------



## drtj

Smoker


----------



## cojack

pot :spliff:


----------



## Yesterday

daily


----------



## Masher

phishy


----------



## walker

smell


----------



## Hogchain

Stripper


----------



## walker

pole


----------



## Masher

rider


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Bike


----------



## Masher

broke


----------



## BigIzzy

Wallet


----------



## Hogchain

Empty


----------



## phreebsd

Bottle


----------



## 650Brute

Beer


----------



## BigIzzy

Belly


----------



## phreebsd

Jelly


----------



## Yesterday

purple


----------



## KMKjr

Barney


----------



## Masher

teletubbies


----------



## phreebsd

gay


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd


----------



## drtj

^^ roflmao

Smart


----------



## KMKjr

drtj said:


> Smart


KMKjr


----------



## walker

not


----------



## Hogchain

Rope


----------



## drtj

Stuck


----------



## Masher

dogs


----------



## Big D

sled (you knew I'd say that....didn't you?)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Santa


----------



## phreebsd

Claws


----------



## 650Brute

Bear


----------



## Yesterday

grylls


----------



## phreebsd

ice


----------



## Yesterday

snow


----------



## oilfield_trash21

man


----------



## Yesterday

dope


----------



## phreebsd

smoke


----------



## Masher

herb


----------



## phreebsd

life


----------



## Yesterday

high


----------



## KMKjr

marijuana


----------



## 08GreenBrute

weed


----------



## Big D

dandilion


----------



## Hogchain

tulips


----------



## Big D

Dutch (dont' let me down!!!)


----------



## Yesterday

blunt


----------



## walker

high


----------



## Masher

spliff


----------



## Yesterday

purp!


----------



## phreebsd

light


----------



## Yesterday

bic


----------



## 08GreenBrute

lighter


----------



## Hogchain

Fat


----------



## KMKjr

chubby


----------



## phreebsd

wood


----------



## drtj

Morning


----------



## KMKjr

dew


----------



## phreebsd

honey


----------



## KMKjr

bees


----------



## phreebsd

wax


----------



## Hogchain

Ear (ewwww)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Hearing


----------



## walker

aid


----------



## phreebsd

cool


----------



## KMKjr

ME!! smokin::cool3:)

:lol:
:lmao:

(Cool) Runnings (the movie)


----------



## Yesterday

trials


----------



## KMKjr

court


----------



## phreebsd

Cost


----------



## KMKjr

(cost)co


----------



## Yesterday

operational


----------



## phreebsd

manual


----------



## Yesterday

shift


----------



## phreebsd

change


----------



## KMKjr

quarter


----------



## Yesterday

pocket


----------



## KMKjr

corner


----------



## Big D

rounded


----------



## KMKjr

herding


----------



## phreebsd

sheep


----------



## Big D

lining


----------



## KMKjr

pool


----------



## Yesterday

query


----------



## phreebsd

database


----------



## cookiexd40

processor


----------



## drtj

Food


----------



## Hogchain

ram


----------



## Yesterday

air


----------



## phreebsd

Gun


----------



## walker

kill


----------



## 08GreenBrute

deer


----------



## kawa650

rack


----------



## phreebsd

gun


----------



## cojack

shy


----------



## walker

personality


----------



## phreebsd

disorder


----------



## KMKjr

bulimia


----------



## phreebsd

Blows


----------



## Yesterday

up!


----------



## cojack

chuck


----------



## phreebsd

wood​


----------



## Yesterday

morning


----------



## phreebsd

star


----------



## Yesterday

struck


----------



## Hogchain

DEVIL^^^^(post count,lol)


----------



## Big D

costume


----------



## KMKjr

jewelry


----------



## phreebsd

diamond


----------



## drtj

Waste


----------



## cojack

time


----------



## 08GreenBrute

management


----------



## Big D

upper


----------



## Hogchain

body


----------



## Big D

bag


----------



## phreebsd

fat


----------



## KMKjr

rolls


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Dinner


----------



## KMKjr

(winner winner) chicken


----------



## phreebsd

baked


----------



## Yesterday

usually


----------



## phreebsd

yep


----------



## cojack

forsure


----------



## Yesterday

positive


----------



## cojack

absolutely


----------



## walker

negatively


----------



## Big D

affected


----------



## phreebsd

outcome


----------



## walker

income


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Money


----------



## walker

taxes


----------



## Yesterday

kill


----------



## phreebsd

switch


----------



## walker

witch


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

wicked


----------



## phreebsd

game


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Monopoly


----------



## Hogchain

Shoe


----------



## phreebsd

horn


----------



## Masher

blow


----------



## phreebsd

chunks


----------



## Big D

pineapple


----------



## cojack

cake


----------



## Masher

wedding


----------



## kawa650

funeral


----------



## Masher

bells


----------



## cojack

jingle


----------



## Masher

dingle


----------



## cojack

balls


----------



## Yesterday

resin


----------



## Masher

sticky


----------



## cojack

bud


----------



## Masher

Weis


----------



## phreebsd

errrrr


----------



## Big D

ummmm


----------



## walker

dookie ... thats what budwieser does to me lol


----------



## phreebsd

green day


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Band


----------



## drtj

Together


----------



## Hogchain

Apart


----------



## Masher

legs


----------



## Big D

table


----------



## phreebsd

top


----------



## Masher

bike


----------



## walker

hike


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Walk


----------



## phreebsd

speed


----------



## 08GreenBrute

love


----------



## Big D

hurts


----------



## phreebsd

donut


----------



## Greg G

Police :haha:


----------



## drtj

Coppers


----------



## Yesterday

pennies


----------



## Masher

for


----------



## Bootlegger

Outlaws


----------



## walker

inlaws


----------



## phreebsd

suck


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bad


----------



## phreebsd

apple


----------



## Hogchain

Pie


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Crust


----------



## Greg G

bread


----------



## Big D

butter


----------



## drtj

Toast


----------



## Hogchain

Coffee


----------



## phreebsd

filter


----------



## Big D

charcoal


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Grill


----------



## wood butcher

gold teeth


----------



## cojack

:thinking: brush


----------



## drtj

Hair


----------



## phreebsd

bow


----------



## cojack

arrow


----------



## KMKjr

broadhead


----------



## phreebsd

sword


----------



## cojack

fighting


----------



## phreebsd

Irish


----------



## cojack

Cream


----------



## phreebsd

Pie!


----------



## Big D

cow


----------



## KMKjr

jersey


----------



## phreebsd

baseball


----------



## KMKjr

bat


----------



## Yesterday

530


----------



## KMKjr

supper (time)


----------



## cdowden3691

dessert


----------



## kawa650

cake


----------



## 08GreenBrute

icing


----------



## phreebsd

Cream cheese


----------



## Big D

bagel


----------



## cojack

round


----------



## phreebsd

here


----------



## drtj

There


----------



## cojack

everywhere


----------



## KMKjr

nowhere


----------



## phreebsd

man


----------



## KMKjr

dark


----------



## Yesterday

meat


----------



## KMKjr

balls


----------



## phreebsd

kick


----------



## cojack

bucket


----------



## 08GreenBrute

wash


----------



## KMKjr

basin


----------



## Yesterday

bowl


----------



## phreebsd

pack


----------



## KMKjr

fudge


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

brownie


----------



## Yesterday

perfect


----------



## phreebsd

dude i want perfect brownie


circle is my word


----------



## KMKjr

phIshy said:


> perfect


10


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> dude i want perfect brownie
> 
> 
> circle is my word


jerk


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Obama


----------



## cojack

sucks


----------



## Big D

milkshake


----------



## cojack

stawberry


----------



## Big D

patch


----------



## Yesterday

pumpkin


----------



## phreebsd

roll


----------



## KMKjr

(donair) egg(roll)


----------



## drtj

Breakfast


----------



## KMKjr

sausage


----------



## phreebsd

patty


----------



## cojack

(i knew her once)

cake is the word


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Birthday


----------



## cdowden3691

present


----------



## walker

future


----------



## Hogchain

Past


----------



## 08GreenBrute

time


----------



## drtj

Valuable


----------



## cojack

lessen


----------



## phreebsd

impact


----------



## Hogchain

Wrench


----------



## kawa650

craftsman


----------



## cojack

lawnmower


----------



## KMKjr

grass


----------



## Yesterday

stain


----------



## KMKjr

sh*t


----------



## 08GreenBrute

head


----------



## KMKjr

Herman's


----------



## cojack

Hermits


----------



## phreebsd

crab


----------



## walker

salad


----------



## cojack

dressing


----------



## KMKjr

turkey


----------



## kawa650

smoked


----------



## Hogchain

Sausage


----------



## 850PoPo

Breakfast


----------



## phreebsd

shake


----------



## 850PoPo

Deal


----------



## phreebsd

card


----------



## kawa650

membership


----------



## 08GreenBrute

pay


----------



## drtj

Money


----------



## 850PoPo

Wallet


----------



## 650Brute

leather


----------



## 850PoPo

Boot


----------



## cojack

camp


----------



## 08GreenBrute

fire


----------



## cojack

hose


----------



## 850PoPo

Fire


----------



## cojack

(ok) truck


----------



## scbrute

cab


----------



## walker

chassis


----------



## scbrute

components


----------



## 850PoPo

Electronics (opps phone is slow)


----------



## cojack

computer


----------



## 08GreenBrute

laptop


----------



## 850PoPo

Portable


----------



## scbrute

generator


----------



## 08GreenBrute

power


----------



## Hogchain

BRUTE


----------



## phreebsd

Force


----------



## Big D

light saber


----------



## walker

star


----------



## cojack

bright


----------



## KMKjr

light


----------



## wood butcher

heavy


----------



## 850PoPo

Metal


----------



## drtj

Material


----------



## 850PoPo

Building


----------



## scbrute

engines


----------



## KMKjr

Hemi


----------



## scbrute

cuda...


----------



## phreebsd

fish


----------



## Big D

troll


----------



## KMKjr

doll


----------



## drtj

Barbie


----------



## phreebsd

Jeep


----------



## wood butcher

renegade


----------



## wood butcher

indian


----------



## wood butcher

Geronimo


----------



## wood butcher

Apache


----------



## wood butcher

helicopter


----------



## Big D

M*A*S*H


----------



## drtj

Military


----------



## jbadon

PRIVATE GUMP


----------



## 08GreenBrute

shrimp


----------



## wood butcher

boat


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Ride


----------



## Yesterday

carpet


----------



## phreebsd

munch


----------



## drtj

Crunch


----------



## 08GreenBrute

captain


----------



## KMKjr

America


----------



## 850PoPo

Freedom


----------



## 08GreenBrute

jeep

(don't know why it came to mind, i think there is a freedom edition jeep)


----------



## phreebsd

renegade


----------



## wood butcher

indian


----------



## phreebsd

ocean


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Blue


----------



## phreebsd

sky


----------



## codyh

dive


----------



## 850PoPo

Dive


----------



## 08GreenBrute

scuba


----------



## waddle73

deep


----------



## 850PoPo

Trench


----------



## Greg G

warfare


----------



## codyh

modern


----------



## drtj

Times


----------



## cojack

NewYork


----------



## KMKjr

city


----------



## phreebsd

Code


----------



## 850PoPo

Lock


----------



## cojack

Master


----------



## 850PoPo

Link


----------



## cojack

weakest


----------



## 850PoPo

Fragile


----------



## scbrute

X-syndrome


----------



## 850PoPo

Genetic


----------



## 08GreenBrute

mutation


----------



## KMKjr

DNA


----------



## Polaris425

RNA


----------



## scbrute

molecule


----------



## KMKjr

atom


----------



## 850PoPo

Electron


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Proton


----------



## scbrute

nuetron


----------



## phreebsd

charge


----------



## cojack

credit


----------



## 850PoPo

Score


----------



## codyh

SAINTS


----------



## 850PoPo

Catholic


----------



## jctgumby

school


----------



## 850PoPo

Fish


----------



## cojack

Oil


----------



## phreebsd

filter


----------



## cojack

K&N


----------



## 850PoPo

Intake


----------



## Big D

valve


----------



## phreebsd

seat


----------



## Big D

aw come on....after valve it should have been canooter!!!!! You've disappointed me Phreesbd. Sigh. Oh well

new word



bucket


----------



## phreebsd

head


----------



## drtj

Big D said:


> aw come on....after valve it should have been canooter!!!!! You've disappointed me Phreesbd. Sigh. Oh well
> 
> new word
> 
> 
> 
> bucket


Lol agreed I've been waiting for days for that word

Shoulder


----------



## Yesterday

shrug


----------



## 850PoPo

Puzzled


----------



## 650Brute

jigsaw


----------



## 850PoPo

Blade


----------



## 650Brute

knife


----------



## phreebsd

pocket


----------



## kawa650

empty


----------



## 08GreenBrute

page


----------



## cojack

Emergency


----------



## scbrute

exit


----------



## 850PoPo

Door


----------



## waddle73

knob


----------



## scbrute

Marine


----------



## KMKjr

Navy


----------



## cojack

Seals


----------



## KMKjr

Easter


----------



## cojack

Basket


----------



## KMKjr

case


----------



## cojack

legal


----------



## KMKjr

breifs


----------



## cojack

Morning


----------



## KMKjr

wood


----------



## cojack

:haha::haha: butcher


----------



## KMKjr

lesbian


----------



## cojack

girls


----------



## KMKjr

dancing


----------



## cojack

Rasins (california)


----------



## Hogchain

Bread


----------



## phreebsd

pudding


----------



## wood butcher

pie


----------



## 850PoPo

Pecan


----------



## wood butcher

tree


----------



## 850PoPo

Christmas


----------



## 08GreenBrute

giving


----------



## Big D

unselfish


----------



## 850PoPo

Charity


----------



## cojack

event


----------



## 850PoPo

Calendar


----------



## drtj

Hooters


----------



## 850PoPo

Wings


----------



## scbrute

Hot


----------



## cojack

dog


----------



## 850PoPo

Bone


----------



## scbrute

marrow


----------



## 850PoPo

Donor


----------



## cojack

transplant


----------



## phreebsd

heart


----------



## 850PoPo

Valentines


----------



## scbrute

flowers


----------



## phreebsd

bakery


----------



## 850PoPo

Deli


----------



## cojack

cut


----------



## 850PoPo

Slice


----------



## cojack

orange ( the drink from long time ago)


----------



## 850PoPo

Florida


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Miami


----------



## cojack

Vice


----------



## Yesterday

lord


----------



## phreebsd

gay


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd

(I know i used it before, but still funny!!)


----------



## Big D

handsome (or at least he was in that special picture I got)


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> handsome (or at least he was in that special picture I got)


(way too) GAY


----------



## Big D

cavalier

(hotel in Wpg was the Gay Cavalier - they changed the name to just Cavalier later)

(oh come on, where do you go after phreesbd?)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

chevy


----------



## cojack

chase


----------



## KMKjr

NASCAR


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> (oh come on, where do you go after phreesbd?)


Not sure, never did actually "GO" down that path before.

:greddy2:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

track


----------



## Yesterday

packages


----------



## Polaris425

UPS


----------



## 850PoPo

Truck


----------



## 08GreenBrute

fast


----------



## BigIzzy

gas


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> cavalier
> 
> (hotel in Wpg was the Gay Cavalier - they changed the name to just Cavalier later)
> 
> (oh come on, where do you go after phreesbd?)


scary part is that this is true HAHAHA


----------



## drtj

Smells


----------



## 850PoPo

Shoes


----------



## wood butcher

eve


----------



## waddle73

adam


----------



## Hogchain

Summer


----------



## Big D

camping


----------



## wood butcher

stove


----------



## 08GreenBrute

top


----------



## phreebsd

hat


----------



## drtj

Pimp


----------



## 08GreenBrute

hand


----------



## scbrute

job


----------



## kawa650

money


----------



## phreebsd

wack


----------



## 08GreenBrute

mobster


----------



## drtj

godfather


----------



## 850PoPo

Godmother


----------



## Hogchain

Catholic


----------



## Yesterday

alcohol


----------



## phreebsd

grain


----------



## Yesterday

rice


----------



## phreebsd

cake


----------



## Big D

wedding


----------



## 850PoPo

Cake


----------



## Big D

^^um, that was the word before "wedding" - LOL

new word

DIVORCE


----------



## drtj

Life. (happy times)


----------



## 850PoPo

Death ( no sleep feel like )


----------



## 08GreenBrute

race (death race is a movie i think)


----------



## Yesterday

white


----------



## 850PoPo

Smoke


----------



## drtj

Fire


----------



## 850PoPo

Extinguisher


----------



## drtj

Out


----------



## 850PoPo

Moved


----------



## drtj

Away


----------



## 850PoPo

Blown


----------



## BigIzzy

up!


----------



## Big D

wake


----------



## waddle73

board


----------



## 850PoPo

Cutting


----------



## drtj

Cheese


----------



## 08GreenBrute

head


----------



## John Deere

banger


----------



## drtj

Mosh


----------



## 850PoPo

Eminem (song)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

shady


----------



## Yesterday

government


----------



## 850PoPo

Congress


----------



## phreebsd

bill


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Clinton


----------



## waddle73

president


----------



## 850PoPo

Vice


----------



## John Deere

Drinking


----------



## kawa650

water


----------



## 850PoPo

Radiator


----------



## 08GreenBrute

cooling


----------



## phreebsd

fan


----------



## cojack

Packer


----------



## waddle73

back


----------



## KMKjr

booty


----------



## 850PoPo

Sock (infants)


----------



## phreebsd

ankle


----------



## cojack

monitoring


----------



## phreebsd

sensor


----------



## cojack

traffic


----------



## Yesterday

light


----------



## 850PoPo

Match


----------



## Yesterday

half


----------



## phreebsd

pint


----------



## Yesterday

quart


----------



## KMKjr

liter (metric up here EH!)


----------



## Big D

milk


----------



## KMKjr

chocolate


----------



## drtj

Cake


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good


----------



## Polaris425

bar (mr good bar)


----------



## KMKjr

pub


----------



## cojack

& grub


----------



## Polaris425

Worm


----------



## drtj

Fishing


----------



## Polaris425

lure


----------



## 850PoPo

Hunt


----------



## drtj

Beaver


----------



## John Deere

Tail


----------



## scbrute

white


----------



## 850PoPo

Albino


----------



## waddle73

gator


----------



## 08GreenBrute

swamp


----------



## drtj

Skeeters


----------



## cojack

anoying


----------



## drtj

Wife


----------



## Polaris425

hot


----------



## 850PoPo

Mississippi


----------



## Polaris425

queen


----------



## cojack

Bee


----------



## 850PoPo

Hive


----------



## cojack

huge


----------



## 08GreenBrute

large


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

^^ Door


----------



## cojack

county (in wisconsin)


----------



## Yesterday

fair


----------



## 850PoPo

Clown


----------



## drtj

Creepy


----------



## cojack

people


----------



## drtj

Scare


----------



## Yesterday

tactic


----------



## 850PoPo

Attack


----------



## cojack

Bomb


----------



## 850PoPo

Cherry


----------



## John Deere

Wild


----------



## 850PoPo

Card


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Game


----------



## BigIzzy

hockey


----------



## waddle73

puck


----------



## drtj

Net


----------



## kawa650

fishing


----------



## drtj

Hole


----------



## phreebsd

bung


----------



## drtj

Stank


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bug


----------



## Yesterday

bed


----------



## drtj

Sleep


----------



## 650Brute

over


----------



## 08GreenBrute

under


----------



## waddle73

cover


----------



## drtj

Up!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

down


----------



## 850PoPo

South


----------



## cojack

pole


----------



## 850PoPo

Dancer


----------



## 08GreenBrute

tiny


----------



## 850PoPo

Dwarf


----------



## drtj

Midget


----------



## Yesterday

wrestling


----------



## 850PoPo

Ring


----------



## cojack

Bologna


----------



## 850PoPo

Fried


----------



## drtj

Eggplant


----------



## 850PoPo

Chinese


----------



## walker

handcuffs


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Police


----------



## kawa650

academy


----------



## drtj

Sports


----------



## 850PoPo

Channel


----------



## drtj

Spike


----------



## 850PoPo

Vollyball


----------



## Polaris425

Beach


----------



## walker

bikini's


----------



## drtj

Thongs


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice


----------



## 850PoPo

Naughty


----------



## waddle73

dirty


----------



## drtj

Mud


----------



## walker

innnn


----------



## 08GreenBrute

days


----------



## smokin_6.0

OFF


----------



## bayou_boy_22

on.


----------



## phreebsd

time


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sheet


----------



## 850PoPo

Fitted


----------



## 08GreenBrute

hat


----------



## drtj

Baseball


----------



## Polaris425

Bat


----------



## drtj

Glove


----------



## kawa650

boxing


----------



## KMKjr

ring


----------



## waddle73

circle


----------



## KMKjr

crop


----------



## drtj

Duster


----------



## kawa650

Dodge


----------



## scbrute

ball


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Black


----------



## 850PoPo

Pavement


----------



## drtj

Highway


----------



## 850PoPo

Patrol


----------



## drtj

State


----------



## DaveMK1

(of) aggression


----------



## 850PoPo

Hostilities


----------



## Masher

vagina


----------



## 08GreenBrute

wet


----------



## Masher

feline


----------



## drtj

Cat


----------



## Masher

Poo (Ron Burgundy... You will eat that cat poo!)


----------



## 850PoPo

Scoop


----------



## drtj

Ice (Cream)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

chest


----------



## drtj

Womans


----------



## Masher

crabs


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Legs


----------



## 08GreenBrute

long


----------



## tacoma_2002

shaft


----------



## FABMAN

DRIVE


----------



## drtj

Fast


----------



## 850PoPo

Speeding


----------



## kawa650

bullet


----------



## 850PoPo

Reloader


----------



## Masher

clip


----------



## FABMAN

on!


----------



## drtj

Hold


----------



## Polaris425

down


----------



## drtj

Fort


----------



## cojack

McCoy


----------



## drtj

Real


----------



## 850PoPo

Deal


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good


----------



## KMKjr

Charlotte


----------



## 850PoPo

Hornets


----------



## swampedeiger

sting


----------



## gpinjason

ray


----------



## 08GreenBrute

sun


----------



## BigIzzy

burn


----------



## drtj

Fire


----------



## gpinjason

fighter


----------



## 08GreenBrute

ultimate


----------



## scbrute

warrior


----------



## kawa650

dragon


----------



## 650Brute

fire


----------



## gpinjason

house


----------



## KMKjr

bird


----------



## camo650

bath


----------



## KMKjr

bubble


----------



## tacoma_2002

Air


----------



## drtj

Oxygen


----------



## 850PoPo

Tank


----------



## 08GreenBrute

army


----------



## 850PoPo

Salvation


----------



## gpinjason

eternal


----------



## drtj

Flame


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Fire


----------



## tacoma_2002

House


----------



## drtj

Doctor


----------



## phreebsd

office


----------



## KMKjr

romance


----------



## Big D

risky


----------



## 08GreenBrute

business


----------



## 850PoPo

Personal


----------



## phreebsd

check


----------



## Yesterday

welfare


----------



## 850PoPo

WIC


----------



## drtj

Gov't


----------



## Big D

deficit


----------



## 08GreenBrute

behind


----------



## KMKjr

booty


----------



## matts08brute

jeans


----------



## KMKjr

wrangler


----------



## 08GreenBrute

jeep


----------



## KMKjr

chrysler


----------



## phreebsd

motors


----------



## Hogchain

American


----------



## kawa650

flag


----------



## 850PoPo

Pole


----------



## chrish051873

dancer....lmao


----------



## drtj

Stripper


----------



## KMKjr

peeler


----------



## tacoma_2002

Orange


----------



## KMKjr

plane


----------



## drtj

Fly


----------



## 08GreenBrute

tape


----------



## drtj

Duct


----------



## phreebsd

work


----------



## KMKjr

job


----------



## 08GreenBrute

new


----------



## Big D

old (my name better not be the next word)


----------



## 850PoPo

Vintage


----------



## phreebsd

collectible


----------



## Big D

stamps


----------



## 650Brute

postage


----------



## drtj

Mail


----------



## KMKjr

e


----------



## drtj

Female


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Crazy lol


----------



## drtj

Looney


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Bin


----------



## KMKjr

garbage


----------



## phreebsd

can


----------



## Big D

soup


----------



## drtj

Noodle


----------



## KMKjr

pool


----------



## cojack

cue


----------



## 08GreenBrute

ball


----------



## tacoma_2002

party


----------



## lg07brute

Animal


----------



## phreebsd

ball


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bat


----------



## KMKjr

vampire


----------



## phreebsd

fang


----------



## KMKjr

white (the movie)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Snow


----------



## Big D

blizzard (We're having one right now. Everyone gets to go home early but me - sniff)


----------



## Yesterday

powder


----------



## phreebsd

coke


----------



## Big D

rum


----------



## jbadon

captain morgin


----------



## phreebsd

liquor


----------



## KMKjr

store


----------



## drtj

Dollar


----------



## phreebsd

general


----------



## KMKjr

loonie


----------



## phreebsd

bin


----------



## drtj

Toy


----------



## 08GreenBrute

chest


----------



## phreebsd

treasure


----------



## drtj

Pirate


----------



## lg07brute

Wench


----------



## KMKjr

wife


----------



## phreebsd

swap


----------



## drtj

Meet


----------



## phreebsd

greet


----------



## Yesterday

hail


----------



## phreebsd

mary


----------



## 08GreenBrute

pass


----------



## phreebsd

test


----------



## KMKjr

pattern


----------



## drtj

Design


----------



## KMKjr

interior


----------



## phreebsd

car


----------



## KMKjr

Smart

(or as my 3 year old call them "fart cars")


----------



## phreebsd

decision


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Good


----------



## Yesterday

expensive


----------



## phreebsd

ticket


----------



## Polaris425

speeding


----------



## phreebsd

bullet


----------



## Yesterday

billet


----------



## KMKjr

aluminum


----------



## Yesterday

can


----------



## KMKjr

toilet


----------



## walker

paper


----------



## Big D

essay


----------



## tumbleweed

mexican:thinking:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

food


----------



## KMKjr

tumbleweed said:


> mexican:thinking:


LMAO!!!


----------



## KMKjr

08GreenBrute said:


> food


fight


----------



## Yesterday

club


----------



## phreebsd

Sandwich


----------



## drtj

Ham


----------



## tumbleweed

radio


----------



## bayou_boy_22

station.


----------



## tacoma_2002

gas


----------



## tumbleweed

pump


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Heat (type or AC unit)


----------



## tumbleweed

house


----------



## KMKjr

arrest


----------



## drtj

Criminal


----------



## phreebsd

justice


----------



## scbrute

league


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Big


----------



## drtj

Chew


----------



## phreebsd

food


----------



## KMKjr

fight


----------



## phreebsd

school


----------



## tumbleweed

book


----------



## KMKjr

worm


----------



## tumbleweed

gear


----------



## KMKjr

shift(er)


----------



## phreebsd

work


----------



## KMKjr

paycheck


----------



## phreebsd

cash


----------



## Big D

broke


----------



## KMKjr

fix


----------



## 850PoPo

Repair


----------



## bayou_boy_22

manual


----------



## KMKjr

transmission


----------



## drtj

Fluid


----------



## KMKjr

differential


----------



## kawa650

locking


----------



## drtj

Key


----------



## tumbleweed

ignition


----------



## bayou_boy_22

switch


----------



## tumbleweed

blade


----------



## 08GreenBrute

knife


----------



## drtj

Cut


----------



## Yesterday

dangerous


----------



## scbrute

game


----------



## drtj

Video


----------



## phreebsd

tape


----------



## Big D

duct


----------



## bayou_boy_22

air


----------



## walker

filter


----------



## drtj

Fuel


----------



## Yesterday

top


----------



## tumbleweed

hat


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Winter


----------



## tacoma_2002

Weather


----------



## drtj

Cold


----------



## tumbleweed

water


----------



## kawa650

heater


----------



## tumbleweed

core


----------



## xr650r

dragster


----------



## phreebsd

race


----------



## drtj

Nascar


----------



## tumbleweed

crash


----------



## bayou_boy_22

test


----------



## tumbleweed

score


----------



## tacoma_2002

Baja


----------



## phreebsd

race


----------



## tacoma_2002

bearing


----------



## tumbleweed

load


----------



## bayou_boy_22

heavy


----------



## tacoma_2002

bud


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Pal


----------



## bayou_boy_22

pay


----------



## drtj

Money


----------



## FABMAN

bank


----------



## 850PoPo

Ditch


----------



## 08GreenBrute

witch


----------



## phreebsd

broom


----------



## tacoma_2002

straw


----------



## tumbleweed

berry


----------



## KMKjr

blue


----------



## tumbleweed

sky


----------



## KMKjr

vodka


----------



## tumbleweed

shot


----------



## bayou_boy_22

gun


----------



## KMKjr

Remington


----------



## 850PoPo

Razor


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Scooter


----------



## 850PoPo

Motor


----------



## bayou_boy_22

rebuild


----------



## phreebsd

trust


----------



## Big D

fund


----------



## 850PoPo

Charity


----------



## tumbleweed

case


----------



## bruiser quad

trial


----------



## Yesterday

jury


----------



## phreebsd

hung


----------



## walker

mule


----------



## 08GreenBrute

days (mule days is a yearly carnival type thing here lol you can actually ride your horse or mule down main street)


----------



## Polaris425

inn (hotel)


----------



## Big D

room


----------



## bruiser quad

mate


----------



## Yesterday

coffee


----------



## bruiser quad

barista


----------



## tumbleweed

machine


----------



## Yesterday

welcome


----------



## KMKjr

mat


----------



## Yesterday

laundry


----------



## tumbleweed

rubber


----------



## KMKjr

Trojan


----------



## tumbleweed

:haha: horse :haha:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

horse


----------



## tumbleweed

power


----------



## bruiser quad

slide


----------



## drtj

Slip


----------



## 08GreenBrute

ice


----------



## bruiser quad

ice baby....


----------



## phreebsd

omelet


----------



## drtj

Breakfast


----------



## Yesterday

need


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Money


----------



## KMKjr

wife


----------



## BigIzzy

boss lol


----------



## 850PoPo

Secretary


----------



## drtj

Hot


----------



## tumbleweed

rod


----------



## Big D

reel


----------



## phreebsd

MOVIE


----------



## Big D

silent


----------



## phreebsd

night


----------



## drtj

Dark


----------



## Big D

chocolate


----------



## Yesterday

syrup


----------



## phreebsd

pancake


----------



## tumbleweed

mix


----------



## drtj

Drinks


----------



## bruiser quad

bourbon


----------



## FABMAN

Rocks


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bottom


----------



## drtj

Out


----------



## phreebsd

back


----------



## Big D

bacon - PROUD TO BE CANADIAN


----------



## tumbleweed

strips


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## tumbleweed

coop


----------



## tacoma_2002

(thought it said co-op at first)


----------



## 850PoPo

Tractor


----------



## oldmanbrute

beam (star trek)


----------



## drtj

Steel


----------



## phreebsd

awsome on the tractor beam!

stainless


----------



## 850PoPo

Surgical


----------



## phreebsd

mask


----------



## Yesterday

gas


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Expensive


----------



## 850PoPo

Outlaws


----------



## phreebsd

tires


----------



## Big D

winter


----------



## phreebsd

storm


----------



## 850PoPo

Shelter


----------



## KMKjr

homeless


----------



## 850PoPo

Bum


----------



## KMKjr

padunkadunk


----------



## tumbleweed

trouble


----------



## oldmanbrute

tiger woods


----------



## drtj

Golf


----------



## Big D

Mexico


----------



## oldmanbrute

city


----------



## tumbleweed

police


----------



## oldmanbrute

station


----------



## drtj

Fire


----------



## tumbleweed

truck


----------



## drtj

Big


----------



## 850PoPo

Bang


----------



## BigIzzy

theory


----------



## drtj

(of a ) deadman


----------



## 850PoPo

Funeral


----------



## phreebsd

location


----------



## oldmanbrute

gps


----------



## 850PoPo

Trip


----------



## tumbleweed

wire


----------



## phreebsd

weld


----------



## oldmanbrute

come (welcome ..... get it ... lol)


----------



## phreebsd

home


----------



## oldmanbrute

invasion


----------



## 850PoPo

*Alien*


----------



## tumbleweed

Mexican


----------



## BigIzzy

immigrant


----------



## phreebsd

illegal


----------



## bruiser quad

sodomy


----------



## 850PoPo

Condom


----------



## oldmanbrute

minium


----------



## 850PoPo

Wage


----------



## phreebsd

wrapper


----------



## Yesterday

paper


----------



## phreebsd

rolling


----------



## bruiser quad

pin


----------



## 08GreenBrute

needles


----------



## oldmanbrute

sewing


----------



## phreebsd

Machine


----------



## tumbleweed

time


----------



## phreebsd

clock


----------



## tumbleweed

radio


----------



## phreebsd

broadcast


----------



## KMKjr

emergency


----------



## tumbleweed

room


----------



## phreebsd

bath


----------



## bruiser quad

soak


----------



## phreebsd

wet


----------



## bruiser quad

t-shirt


----------



## drtj

contest


----------



## cojack

spelling


----------



## tumbleweed

bee


----------



## 850PoPo

Hive


----------



## KMKjr

rash


----------



## tumbleweed

road


----------



## oldmanbrute

runner


----------



## drtj

Athlete


----------



## phreebsd

college


----------



## bruiser quad

cheerleaders


----------



## 850PoPo

Spankies (the tight panties worn under the cheerleading outfit)


----------



## bruiser quad

camel toe


----------



## 850PoPo

bruiser quad said:


> camel toe


 LMFAO...Desert


----------



## bruiser quad

storm


----------



## 850PoPo

Ice


----------



## bruiser quad

wreck


----------



## drtj

Crash


----------



## 850PoPo

Nap


----------



## bruiser quad

sack


----------



## phreebsd

fat


----------



## 850PoPo

Bacon


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Good


----------



## 850PoPo

Bad


----------



## bruiser quad

naughty


----------



## tumbleweed

NICE


----------



## oldmanbrute

ride


----------



## phreebsd

night


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Owl


----------



## bruiser quad

hoot


----------



## BigIzzy

rubber


----------



## drtj

Trojan


----------



## tumbleweed

virus


----------



## KMKjr

h1n1


----------



## drtj

Flu


----------



## phreebsd

vaccine


----------



## oldmanbrute

shot


----------



## drtj

Jager


----------



## Yesterday

mic


----------



## oldmanbrute

(mic)rowave


----------



## phreebsd

oven


----------



## tumbleweed

baked


----------



## oldmanbrute

potatoe


----------



## tumbleweed

chip


----------



## oldmanbrute

micro


----------



## tumbleweed

switch


----------



## phreebsd

light


----------



## KMKjr

Bud


----------



## tumbleweed

rose


----------



## oldmanbrute

cut


----------



## drtj

Blood


----------



## oldmanbrute

bath


----------



## bruiser quad

loofah


----------



## oldmanbrute

sponge


----------



## Greg G

ocean


----------



## Big D

waves


----------



## Yesterday

sound


----------



## walker

garden


----------



## KMKjr

beer


----------



## drtj

Thirsty


----------



## tumbleweed

very


----------



## bruiser quad

horny


----------



## phreebsd

toad


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Frog


----------



## bruiser quad

legs


----------



## tumbleweed

chicken


----------



## walker

dinner


----------



## tumbleweed

time


----------



## oldmanbrute

machine


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Washing


----------



## oldmanbrute

window


----------



## tumbleweed

tint


----------



## bruiser quad

shade


----------



## gpinjason

tree


----------



## oldmanbrute

house


----------



## 850PoPo

Boat


----------



## oldmanbrute

bass


----------



## tumbleweed

fishing


----------



## oldmanbrute

pole


----------



## 08GreenBrute

stripper


----------



## drtj

Dancer


----------



## phreebsd

tiny


----------



## Greg G

Tim


----------



## drtj

Taylor


----------



## bruiser quad

tool


----------



## tumbleweed

snap on


----------



## bruiser quad

strap on


----------



## 850PoPo

Harness


----------



## oldmanbrute

racing


----------



## phreebsd

day


----------



## bruiser quad

light


----------



## phreebsd

bulb


----------



## oldmanbrute

christmas


----------



## tumbleweed

tree


----------



## drtj

Wood


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Morning


----------



## tumbleweed

sun


----------



## 850PoPo

Beach


----------



## Greg G

Destin (as in Fl)


----------



## phreebsd

Florida


----------



## bruiser quad

HOTTIES!


----------



## drtj

Bikinis


----------



## phreebsd

wax


----------



## 850PoPo

Floss


----------



## oldmanbrute

dental


----------



## KMKjr

hygenist


----------



## bruiser quad

oral


----------



## tumbleweed

pleasure :naughty:


----------



## bruiser quad

cruise


----------



## 08GreenBrute

control


----------



## bruiser quad

sorry guys<sorry!><sorry!></sorry!></sorry!>


----------



## oldmanbrute

panel


----------



## 850PoPo

Dash


----------



## gpinjason

gauge


----------



## tumbleweed

temperature


----------



## KMKjr

celcius


----------



## 850PoPo

Farenheit


----------



## KMKjr

911


----------



## drtj

Emergency


----------



## phreebsd

surgery


----------



## drtj

Scalpel


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Tool


----------



## tumbleweed

box


----------



## 850PoPo

Jack


----------



## KMKjr

Daniels (and coke)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

delicious


----------



## tumbleweed

magically (lucky charms)


----------



## drtj

Yummy


----------



## Greg G

Tummy


----------



## 08GreenBrute

belly


----------



## Big D

Santa


----------



## phreebsd

suit


----------



## Big D

law


----------



## walker

birthday


----------



## oldmanbrute

party


----------



## drtj

Beer


----------



## KMKjr

MORE!!

liquor


----------



## Big D

chocolate (liquor-filled....there's way too much of that at work)


----------



## bruiser quad

hot


----------



## tumbleweed

water


----------



## KMKjr

bed


----------



## 08GreenBrute

head


----------



## KMKjr

cheese


----------



## lg07brute

:haha:HAHA..... I'll keep it clean. *GASKET*

Dang, ya beat me to the post


----------



## bruiser quad

brass

I'll take the one on the far left..


----------



## oldmanbrute

bare butts.....oops, wrong last word!

uh... how bout.... BALLS


----------



## drtj

Bouncy


----------



## 850PoPo

Boobs


----------



## bruiser quad

strippers


----------



## gpinjason

wire


----------



## phreebsd

tap


----------



## oldmanbrute

spinal


----------



## tumbleweed

decompression


----------



## oldmanbrute

chamber


----------



## tumbleweed

combustion


----------



## oldmanbrute

spontaneous


----------



## woods

puppy


----------



## oldmanbrute

love


----------



## phreebsd

bug


----------



## bruiser quad

flu


----------



## oldmanbrute

symptoms


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

fever


----------



## Masher

sphincter


----------



## oldmanbrute

muscle


----------



## walker

milk


----------



## 850PoPo

Utter


----------



## Masher

tits


----------



## bruiser quad

Hooters!


----------



## 850PoPo

Wings


----------



## drtj

Hot


----------



## tumbleweed

women


----------



## Masher

chicken


----------



## 08GreenBrute

taste


----------



## 850PoPo

Bud


----------



## oldmanbrute

rose


----------



## 850PoPo

Thorn


----------



## phreebsd

bird


----------



## bruiser quad

word


----------



## 850PoPo

Scramble


----------



## oldmanbrute

eggs


----------



## KMKjr

bacon ('n)


----------



## 850PoPo

Omelet


----------



## TorkMonster

green pepper


----------



## 850PoPo

Salad


----------



## TorkMonster

ranch


----------



## 08GreenBrute

dressing


----------



## TorkMonster

turkey


----------



## 850PoPo

Neck


----------



## Masher

shaft


----------



## 850PoPo

Universal


----------



## oldmanbrute

pictures


----------



## bruiser quad

nude


----------



## 850PoPo

Beach


----------



## Masher

bunny


----------



## KMKjr

Playboy


----------



## tumbleweed

magazine


----------



## KMKjr

Hustler


----------



## Greg G

Larry


----------



## Masher

Bird


----------



## Greg G

Big


----------



## drtj

Tata's


----------



## bruiser quad

motorboat


----------



## Masher

cougar


----------



## Bootlegger

Grizzly


----------



## drtj

Bear


----------



## Greg G

Yamaha


----------



## bruiser quad

stuck


----------



## Masher

bad


----------



## drtj

Smell


----------



## oldmanbrute

funky


----------



## tumbleweed

chickenartay:


----------



## drtj

Fried


----------



## bayou_boy_22

fish


----------



## drtj

Roe


----------



## Masher

versus


----------



## KMKjr

Wade


----------



## Masher

Dallas


----------



## 850PoPo

Cowboy


----------



## Masher

loins


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> Dallas





850PoPo said:


> Cowboy


Does *suck* fit?


----------



## KMKjr

Masher said:


> loins


Ok, suck fits now....lol


----------



## bruiser quad

face


----------



## oldmanbrute

book


----------



## Yesterday

check


----------



## Masher

mail


----------



## bruiser quad

snail


----------



## tumbleweed

trail


----------



## Yesterday

mix


----------



## oldmanbrute

cake


----------



## tumbleweed

birthday


----------



## bruiser quad

suit


----------



## Big D

pinstripe


----------



## drtj

Sticker


----------



## phreebsd

bush


----------



## Yesterday

sucks/ed


----------



## Big D

straw


----------



## phreebsd

hat


----------



## Yesterday

red


----------



## bruiser quad

jimmy


----------



## drtj

Crack


----------



## Polaris425

corn



(and I dont care)


----------



## phreebsd

pop


----------



## KMKjr

Pepsi


----------



## woods

balls (thats what it tastes like, im not g ay)


----------



## gpinjason

golf..... wondering how u know what balls taste like if your not :greddy2:


----------



## tumbleweed

cart :haha:


----------



## bruiser quad

racing


----------



## 08GreenBrute

speed


----------



## drtj

Fast


----------



## tumbleweed

atv


----------



## oldmanbrute

KAWASAKI !


----------



## drtj

Best


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Chevy


----------



## drtj

Govt motors


----------



## phreebsd

electric


----------



## bruiser quad

slide


----------



## phreebsd

park


----------



## drtj

Swing


----------



## BlackBeast

tire


----------



## tumbleweed

rubber


----------



## oldmanbrute

changer


----------



## tumbleweed

ticket


----------



## oldmanbrute

concert


----------



## phreebsd

rock


----------



## bruiser quad

crack


----------



## phreebsd

tiny


----------



## Bootlegger

wheels


----------



## oldmanbrute

ferris


----------



## tumbleweed

bueller's


----------



## oldmanbrute

bueller


----------



## oldmanbrute

bueller?


----------



## tumbleweed

day (off) ?


----------



## Brute650i

Weekend


----------



## 850PoPo

Warrior


----------



## oldmanbrute

indian


----------



## gpinjason

chief


----------



## tumbleweed

justice


----------



## BlackBeast

sheriff


----------



## drtj

Deputy


----------



## bayou_boy_22

donuts


----------



## oldmanbrute

glazed


----------



## tumbleweed

ham


----------



## gpinjason

sammich (sandwich)


----------



## Brute650i

turkey


----------



## phreebsd

Thugs


----------



## oldmanbrute

NBA


----------



## Brute650i

defense (or the lack of)


----------



## oldmanbrute

department


----------



## Brute650i

store


----------



## oldmanbrute

grocery


----------



## phreebsd

bag


----------



## oldmanbrute

lady


----------



## tumbleweed

bug


----------



## BlackBeast

smash


----------



## bayou_boy_22

hit


----------



## phreebsd

list


----------



## bayou_boy_22

shopping


----------



## phreebsd

trip


----------



## bayou_boy_22

fall


----------



## bruiser quad

leaves


----------



## oldmanbrute

bay


----------



## phreebsd

old


----------



## bayou_boy_22

new


----------



## Polaris425

truck


----------



## bayou_boy_22

trailer


----------



## Polaris425

haul


----------



## bayou_boy_22

long


----------



## Yesterday

island


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Tea


----------



## phreebsd

tree


----------



## Brute650i

green


----------



## bayou_boy_22

money


----------



## phreebsd

clip


----------



## cojack

chip


----------



## Polaris425

Ponch :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i

tv (I remember watching chips everyday when i was younger along with dukes of hazzard)


----------



## bayou_boy_22

show


----------



## Polaris425

(and) Shine


----------



## woods

moon


----------



## oldmanbrute

river (oops... i told on myself)


----------



## drtj

Boat


----------



## cojack

paddle


----------



## drtj

Race


----------



## bruiser quad

drag


----------



## cojack

queen


----------



## oldmanbrute

killer


----------



## phreebsd

bee


----------



## Yesterday

sting


----------



## phreebsd

drug


----------



## Yesterday

sto'


----------



## drtj

Grocery


----------



## phreebsd

shelf


----------



## Yesterday

top


----------



## oldmanbrute

end


----------



## bayou_boy_22

dead


----------



## oldmanbrute

weight


----------



## gpinjason

ounce


----------



## bayou_boy_22

quarter


----------



## 850PoPo

Pounder


----------



## oldmanbrute

up (side the head)...... _sorry, was thinking about my ex_


----------



## phreebsd

draft


----------



## oldmanbrute

board


----------



## phreebsd

walk


----------



## tumbleweed

this (way):rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

time


----------



## bruiser quad

bomb


----------



## oldmanbrute

atomic


----------



## phreebsd

clock


----------



## BlackBeast

five


----------



## phreebsd

finger (discount)


----------



## Polaris425

licking


----------



## Big D

good


----------



## oldmanbrute

chicken (kfc)


----------



## Yesterday

pie


----------



## bruiser quad

apple


----------



## oldmanbrute

sauce


----------



## drtj

Hot


----------



## tumbleweed

women


----------



## drtj

Sexy


----------



## BigIzzy

beast


----------



## oldmanbrute

(of) burden


----------



## BlackBeast

donkey


----------



## drtj

Kong


----------



## oldmanbrute

-go


----------



## phreebsd

fishing


----------



## oldmanbrute

tackle


----------



## BlackBeast

box


----------



## oldmanbrute

black


----------



## gpinjason

eye


----------



## bruiser quad

ball


----------



## tumbleweed

bearing


----------



## drtj

Muffler


----------



## Masher

oil


----------



## BigIzzy

lube


----------



## drtj

Job


----------



## oldmanbrute

sucks


----------



## phreebsd

liberalism


----------



## oldmanbrute

communism


----------



## phreebsd

fail


----------



## BigIzzy

pass


----------



## drtj

Puff


----------



## phreebsd

ball


----------



## oldmanbrute

duds


----------



## tumbleweed

new


----------



## drtj

Kicks


----------



## phreebsd

drop


----------



## BlackBeast

bombs


----------



## Big D

stink


----------



## oldmanbrute

bugs


----------



## tumbleweed

lady


----------



## Big D

me (hey, Donna means lady in Italian)


----------



## drtj

You


----------



## Big D

sheep (ewe....pronounced you)


----------



## bruiser quad

Broke Back


----------



## BigIzzy

mountain


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sick


----------



## drtj

Diarrhea


----------



## oldmanbrute

squirts


----------



## KMKjr

kids


----------



## Yesterday

jerry's


----------



## bruiser quad

Diner


----------



## KMKjr

lunch


----------



## Polaris425

meat


----------



## oldmanbrute

loaf


----------



## tumbleweed

bread


----------



## KMKjr

yeast


----------



## oldmanbrute

infection


----------



## drtj

Medicine


----------



## oldmanbrute

chest


----------



## Big D

treasure


----------



## oldmanbrute

island


----------



## tumbleweed

Gilligan's


----------



## phreebsd

hat


----------



## Masher

fedora


----------



## oldmanbrute

fancy


----------



## drtj

Pants


----------



## Masher

seat


----------



## Big D

bucket


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## Masher

shaved


----------



## phreebsd

ice


----------



## Polaris425

cream


----------



## Masher

sickle


----------



## tumbleweed

motor


----------



## bruiser quad

head


----------



## Masher

job


----------



## oldmanbrute

_not gonna touch that one!_


----------



## Masher

cashier


----------



## oldmanbrute

walmart


----------



## Masher

smiley


----------



## phreebsd

face


----------



## 08GreenBrute

plant


----------



## oldmanbrute

power


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Brute


----------



## oldmanbrute

750


----------



## bruiser quad

i . .


----------



## bayou_boy_22

mine


----------



## drtj

Yours


----------



## oldmanbrute

forever


----------



## tumbleweed

last


----------



## Masher

third


----------



## phreebsd

Grade


----------



## BigIzzy

class


----------



## Masher

realm


----------



## Big D

Hot Wheels ( you gotta love those Hot Wheels movies with the different realms)


----------



## BigIzzy

toy


----------



## phreebsd

shop


----------



## BigIzzy

work


----------



## phreebsd

study


----------



## Masher

loins


----------



## oldmanbrute

pork


----------



## Masher

roast


----------



## DjScrimm

Beef...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

cow


----------



## oldmanbrute

mad


----------



## bayou_boy_22

happy


----------



## oldmanbrute

halloween


----------



## bayou_boy_22

costume


----------



## oldmanbrute

party


----------



## Greg G

central


----------



## phreebsd

line


----------



## skid

dance


----------



## BlackBeast

sawdust


----------



## bruiser quad

chainsaw


----------



## oldmanbrute

massacre


----------



## drtj

Texas


----------



## Yesterday

toast


----------



## gpinjason

butter


----------



## oldmanbrute

parkay


----------



## KMKjr

margerine


----------



## phreebsd

stick


----------



## KMKjr

hockey


----------



## phreebsd

team


----------



## Big D

effort


----------



## phreebsd

Good


----------



## cojack

times


----------



## bruiser quad

early


----------



## Polaris425

bird


----------



## drtj

Fly


----------



## Yesterday

high


----------



## Masher

Phree


----------



## Polaris425

base


----------



## oldmanbrute

second


----------



## tumbleweed

gear


----------



## cojack

riding


----------



## oldmanbrute

bull


----------



## Masher

crap


----------



## phreebsd

dog


----------



## Masher

hot


----------



## Big D

tub


----------



## tacoma_2002

bath


----------



## skid

room


----------



## bruiser quad

bed


----------



## tacoma_2002

bug


----------



## oldmanbrute

love


----------



## phreebsd

stinks


----------



## Masher

skunk


----------



## phreebsd

weed​


----------



## tumbleweed

eater


----------



## Masher

ant


----------



## drtj

Fire


----------



## BlackBeast

smoke


----------



## BigIzzy

(em if ya got em haha)

Ring


----------



## phreebsd

worm


----------



## cojack

Gummy


----------



## KMKjr

bears


----------



## Masher

Chicago


----------



## oldmanbrute

pizza


----------



## Yesterday

pie


----------



## ThaMule

chart


----------



## cojack

medical


----------



## ThaMule

expensive


----------



## cojack

wife.......


----------



## ThaMule

crazy


----------



## Yesterday

prices


----------



## ThaMule

right


----------



## Yesterday

hand


----------



## Masher

job


----------



## Big D

part-time


----------



## Masher

drive


----------



## drtj

Fast


----------



## ThaMule

ticket


----------



## bruiser quad

Gun (show)


----------



## oldmanbrute

powder


----------



## ThaMule

puff


----------



## drtj

Smoke


----------



## tumbleweed

tire


----------



## kawa650

flat


----------



## ThaMule

ware


----------



## Masher

andre


----------



## phreebsd

giant


----------



## Big D

green (hey did you guys have Andre the Giant down south too?)


----------



## Masher

Yep, he had a pituitary problem..

beans


----------



## Big D

pork (and)


----------



## oldmanbrute

feet


----------



## drtj

Toes


----------



## phreebsd

Ten


----------



## Masher

virgins


----------



## Polaris425

Daiquiri


----------



## phreebsd

strawberry


----------



## tacoma_2002

Margarita


----------



## Masher

ponchatoula


----------



## 850PoPo

Louisiana


----------



## tumbleweed

new Orleans


----------



## 850PoPo

Mardi Gras


----------



## drtj

Party


----------



## BigIzzy

college


----------



## drtj

Expensive


----------



## 850PoPo

Kids


----------



## Masher

funny


----------



## oldmanbrute

who ever designed the rear oil seals on brutes....... wait that's not funny..... how bout..


clown


----------



## drtj

Creepy


----------



## phreebsd

liberalism


----------



## drtj

Politics


----------



## oldmanbrute

crooked


----------



## bruiser quad

vultures


----------



## tacoma_2002

roadkill


----------



## woods

vulters


----------



## Big D

Bug Bunny - I love the 2-headed vulture on that show


----------



## cojack

carrot


----------



## skid

top


----------



## 850PoPo

Mountain


----------



## bruiser quad

climber


----------



## drtj

Curtain


----------



## bruiser quad

beef


----------



## 10Brute750i

stew


----------



## oldmanbrute

oyster


----------



## bruiser quad

crackers


----------



## drtj

Saltines


----------



## bruiser quad

Chili


----------



## drtj

Yummy


----------



## BlackBeast

Freebirds


----------



## 850PoPo

Hippy


----------



## phreebsd

Hay


----------



## BlackBeast

horses


----------



## 850PoPo

Barn


----------



## BlackBeast

red


----------



## Masher

bone


----------



## Brute650i

dog


----------



## oldmanbrute

tags


----------



## Big D

price


----------



## phreebsd

cut


----------



## MonsterBruteFX4

off


----------



## Brute650i

track


----------



## MonsterBruteFX4

down


----------



## Masher

town


----------



## BigIzzy

small


----------



## Brute650i

Big


----------



## phreebsd

gun


----------



## BlackBeast

Bushmaster


----------



## KMKjr

coochie


----------



## Masher

vulva


----------



## bruiser quad

love (it)


----------



## Metal Man

glove


----------



## drtj

Rubber


----------



## oldmanbrute

ducky


----------



## Metal Man

NCIS


----------



## drtj

Show. (great show)


----------



## Masher

sphincter


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Muscle


----------



## bruiser quad

Love


----------



## Metal Man

Bug


----------



## Masher

herbie


----------



## drtj

Car


----------



## Masher

seat


----------



## Big D

hot


----------



## Masher

plate


----------



## Big D

false


----------



## Brute650i

negative


----------



## phreebsd

charge


----------



## Brute650i

felony


----------



## phreebsd

conviction


----------



## oldmanbrute

guilty


----------



## Masher

eating


----------



## drtj

Breakfast


----------



## Masher

Shoneys


----------



## phreebsd

restaurant


----------



## Masher

hostess (with large ta tas)


----------



## Metal Man

Cup cake


----------



## oldmanbrute

chocolate


----------



## 850PoPo

Shake


----------



## Masher

Booty


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Shaker


----------



## Masher

salt


----------



## oldmanbrute

rock


----------



## 850PoPo

Paper


----------



## Brute650i

scissors


----------



## 850PoPo

Yarn


----------



## drtj

Knit


----------



## 850PoPo

Grandma


----------



## BigIzzy

grandpa


----------



## 850PoPo

Wise


----------



## BigIzzy

man


----------



## phreebsd

hole


----------



## BigIzzy

cover


----------



## phreebsd

girl


----------



## oldmanbrute

friend


----------



## tumbleweed

best


----------



## bruiser quad

man


----------



## phreebsd

Purse


----------



## Medic_Up

Coach


----------



## lg07brute

stage


----------



## phreebsd

hand


----------



## BigIzzy

helping


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

out


----------



## Medic_Up

Side


----------



## Masher

left


----------



## phreebsd

hand


----------



## Masher

finger


----------



## phreebsd

nail


----------



## Big D

file


----------



## Masher

cabinet


----------



## Medic_Up

Door


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

jamb


----------



## woods

finger


----------



## Masher

knuckle


----------



## oldmanbrute

head


----------



## KMKjr

oral


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

fixation


----------



## phreebsd

Permanent


----------



## Masher

marker


----------



## bruiser quad

paper


----------



## Masher

buffalo


----------



## tumbleweed

wings


----------



## oldmanbrute

turkey


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

breast:bigok:


----------



## oldmanbrute

milk


----------



## BigIzzy

soy (nasty stuff lol)


----------



## Masher

sauce


----------



## BigIzzy

worsteshire


----------



## Masher

penis


----------



## drtj

Head


----------



## oldmanbrute

ache


----------



## phreebsd

stomach


----------



## oldmanbrute

bloated


----------



## drtj

Women


----------



## Masher

For (the loss)


----------



## phreebsd

what


----------



## Big D

...ever


----------



## oldmanbrute

lasting


----------



## Masher

crabs


----------



## drtj

Itch


----------



## BigIzzy

scratch


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

head:thinking:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

stand


----------



## BigIzzy

keg


----------



## drtj

Beer


----------



## bruiser quad

newcastle


----------



## KMKjr

soccer


----------



## Big D

football


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Game


----------



## John Deere

Deer


----------



## phreebsd

turd


----------



## Masher

face


----------



## oldmanbrute

two


----------



## phreebsd

shoes


----------



## tumbleweed

brake


----------



## chrish051873

lever


----------



## Masher

gear


----------



## BigIzzy

wrench


----------



## oldmanbrute

good


----------



## chrish051873

times


----------



## John Deere

table


----------



## Masher

times


----------



## bruiser quad

early


----------



## oldmanbrute

bird


----------



## John Deere

big


----------



## drtj

Huge


----------



## bruiser quad

BOOBIES!!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute

head


----------



## phreebsd

Cheese


----------



## bruiser quad

From-unda


----------



## phreebsd

Growce


----------



## drtj

Rag


----------



## oldmanbrute

time


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

jazz


----------



## oldmanbrute

New Orleans


----------



## gpinjason

boobs


----------



## Big D

silicone


----------



## walker

implants


----------



## phreebsd

alien


----------



## drtj

Ant


----------



## phreebsd

farm


----------



## kawa650

tractor


----------



## kd5hqf

Stuck


----------



## phreebsd

pig


----------



## drtj

Mud


----------



## walker

innnnnn


----------



## phreebsd

my

:rockn:


----------



## John Deere

Blood!


----------



## Big D

sausage


----------



## phreebsd

link


----------



## Yesterday

hyper


----------



## Polaris425

active


----------



## phreebsd

subscription


----------



## oldmanbrute

magazine


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

centerfold


----------



## Big D

playgirl - heh heh, makes you guys cringe eh?


----------



## drtj

:greatgooglymoogly::thumbsdown::fail:uke:


----------



## drtj

playboy


----------



## Big D

bunny


----------



## drtj

Easter


----------



## oldmanbrute

basket


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

case


----------



## drtj

(of) Beer


----------



## John Deere

Cold


----------



## BlackBeast

ice


----------



## Big D

hockey....eh


----------



## John Deere

Canadian


----------



## Polaris425

bacon


----------



## BlackBeast

eggs


----------



## oldmanbrute

benedict


----------



## bsumlin

*OOHHHH*

BREAKFAST


----------



## drtj

Sandwich


----------



## John Deere

bread


----------



## tumbleweed

doe


----------



## BlackBeast

buck


----------



## phreebsd

shot


----------



## tumbleweed

gun


----------



## oldmanbrute

radar


----------



## Big D

M*A*S*H


----------



## walker

errrrrrrrr....lol


----------



## phreebsd

zit


----------



## oldmanbrute

eruption


----------



## walker

volcano


----------



## drtj

Lava


----------



## phreebsd

rock


----------



## oldmanbrute

salt


----------



## RDWD

Lick


----------



## walker

cow


----------



## drtj

Milk


----------



## Big D

shake


----------



## tumbleweed

rattle


----------



## mudengineer

roll


----------



## tacoma_2002

wheel


----------



## oldmanbrute

wagon


----------



## Big D

chuck


----------



## NMKawierider

UP! (_You knew that was coming)_


----------



## steeler

yours


----------



## walker

mine


----------



## John Deere

coal


----------



## oldmanbrute

miner


----------



## bruiser quad

brave


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

heart


----------



## Big D

attack


----------



## oldmanbrute

asthma


----------



## phreebsd

medicine


----------



## Brute650i

expensive


----------



## Polaris425

BRUTE!


----------



## John Deere

Badass!


----------



## Yesterday

kid


----------



## Polaris425

goat


----------



## Big D

herder


----------



## drtj

Sheep


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

lover


----------



## John Deere

mistress


----------



## walker

divorce.....lol


----------



## mudengineer

broke!


----------



## walker

joke


----------



## drtj

Clown


----------



## BlackBeast

coulrophobia


----------



## bruiser quad

IT!


----------



## Big D

geek (only in the most respectful way, of course)


----------



## Yesterday

itch


----------



## Polaris425

rash


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

decision


----------



## John Deere

bad


----------



## oldmanbrute

masher


----------



## bruiser quad

potato


----------



## drtj

Mashed


----------



## Big D

face


----------



## phreebsd

lift


----------



## chrish051873

atv :rockn:


----------



## BlackBeast

mud


----------



## 650Brute

sloppy


----------



## Big D

Joe's


----------



## drtj

Crab


----------



## walker

shack


----------



## Masher

Shaq


----------



## 650Brute

NBA


----------



## phreebsd

draft


----------



## drtj

NFL


----------



## 650Brute

Bowl


----------



## Yesterday

convenient


----------



## 650Brute

accessible


----------



## oldmanbrute

handicap


----------



## drtj

Wheelchair


----------



## Yesterday

racing


----------



## cojack

stripes


----------



## Yesterday

earn


----------



## joemel

respect


----------



## Polaris425

Aretha (someone needs to say franklin next haha)


----------



## tumbleweed

franklin


----------



## drtj

Benjamin


----------



## joemel

Button


----------



## 650Brute

shirt


----------



## oldmanbrute

up!


----------



## Stogi

chuck


----------



## gpinjason

rock (old video game)


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

music:rockn:


----------



## drtj

Radio


----------



## 650Brute

station


----------



## oldmanbrute

weight


----------



## Polaris425

limit


----------



## phreebsd

intake


----------



## Polaris425

manifold :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

GIS


----------



## tumbleweed

mapping


----------



## drtj

System


----------



## joemel

sound


----------



## oldmanbrute

bite


----------



## drtj

Gator


----------



## joemel

bait


----------



## oldmanbrute

cut


----------



## steeler

cheese:bigeyes:


----------



## Big D

mouse


----------



## kawa650

Mickey


----------



## drtj

Minnie


----------



## oldmanbrute

cooper


----------



## AMR840

tires


----------



## Bgatlin

Boggers


----------



## phreebsd

mud


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bug


----------



## Big D

spray


----------



## KMKjr

nine


----------



## oldmanbrute

lives


----------



## Yesterday

tupac


----------



## 650Brute

rapper


----------



## tumbleweed

paper


----------



## oldmanbrute

airplane


----------



## Yesterday

drop


----------



## John Deere

fall


----------



## oldmanbrute

out


----------



## drtj

Boy


----------



## Masher

sphincter


----------



## walker

muscle


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

flex


----------



## BlackBeast

bicep


----------



## bruiser quad

GUNS!


----------



## 650Brute

machine


----------



## Big D

sewing


----------



## KMKjr

hem


----------



## kd5hqf

Hemi:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Crap

or 

Dodge (same difference)


----------



## Big D

shoot


----------



## Yesterday

load


----------



## gpinjason

pay


----------



## oldmanbrute

check


----------



## phreebsd

list


----------



## Yesterday

unordered


----------



## KMKjr

disarray


----------



## Big D

dat array


----------



## joemel

that array


----------



## joemel

that array


----------



## Big D

sunshine (a ray of...)


----------



## KMKjr

moon


----------



## bruiser quad

munch


----------



## Yesterday

crunch


----------



## Big D

chips (potatoe)


----------



## 4freese

paint (paint chips)


----------



## oldmanbrute

ball


----------



## Yesterday

sak


----------



## phreebsd

lunch


----------



## tumbleweed

box


----------



## oldmanbrute

jellyfish


----------



## KMKjr

sting


----------



## Yesterday

bee


----------



## oldmanbrute

s-p-e-l-l-i-n-g


----------



## Yesterday

tori


----------



## KMKjr

Amos


----------



## phreebsd

Famous


----------



## BlackBeast

almost


----------



## KMKjr

close


----------



## BlackBeast

grenade


----------



## phreebsd

explode


----------



## tumbleweed

bomb


----------



## 4freese

away


----------



## 1st brute 2010

Brute


----------



## drtj

Close


----------



## phreebsd

call


----------



## John Deere

Duck


----------



## Big D

fore (as in "look out" in golf)


----------



## KMKjr

play


----------



## oldmanbrute

ground


----------



## tumbleweed

break


----------



## John Deere

coffee


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

TWEAK!:aargh4:


----------



## KMKjr

Heroin


----------



## phreebsd

syringe


----------



## tumbleweed

dirty


----------



## Yesterday

mag


----------



## John Deere

clip


----------



## oldmanbrute

flim


----------



## phreebsd

plastic


----------



## drtj

Bag


----------



## KMKjr

tea


----------



## oldmanbrute

green


----------



## bruiser quad

money


----------



## 850PoPo

Change


----------



## Big D

quick


----------



## kd5hqf

Sand


----------



## Big D

hourglass


----------



## bruiser quad

woman


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Sexy


----------



## Big D

smile


----------



## oldmanbrute

fake


----------



## John Deere

False


----------



## Big D

teeth


----------



## phreebsd

front


----------



## drtj

Back


----------



## DTX

got


----------



## Big D

give


----------



## tumbleweed

take


----------



## phreebsd

break


----------



## DTX

bones


----------



## Big D

bury


----------



## DTX

mud


----------



## oldmanbrute

machine


----------



## bruiser quad

love


----------



## phreebsd

bug


----------



## Metal Man

Fahrvergnügen


----------



## Yesterday

roach


----------



## Big D

stomp


----------



## DTX

yard


----------



## phreebsd

stick


----------



## Yesterday

thai


----------



## phreebsd

LAND


----------



## Yesterday

dry


----------



## DTX

wet


----------



## oldmanbrute

t-shirt


----------



## DTX

contest


----------



## Yesterday

dispute


----------



## oldmanbrute

health care


----------



## skid

Canada!


----------



## DTX

caribou


----------



## oldmanbrute

herd


----------



## DTX

cattle


----------



## woods

prod


----------



## DTX

shock


----------



## phreebsd

electric


----------



## DTX

slide


----------



## blue beast

show


----------



## drtj

Television


----------



## John Deere

antenna


----------



## Big D

rabbit ears


----------



## DTX

pig ears


----------



## KMKjr

muffs


----------



## Big D

protection


----------



## phreebsd

Pregnancy


----------



## BigIzzy

planned


----------



## Big D

vacation


----------



## cmills

Griswalds


----------



## Metal Man

*Truckster*


----------



## tumbleweed

family


----------



## DTX

gift


----------



## Big D

wrap


----------



## drtj

Snack


----------



## Big D

chips


----------



## phreebsd

poker


----------



## KMKjr

face


----------



## Metal Man

A Team


----------



## Yesterday

mules


----------



## tumbleweed

kawasucki.....o i mean kawasaki :lmao:


----------



## oldmanbrute

*RULES!*
*(You're just jealous)*


----------



## Eight

Laws


----------



## Big D

out (out-law)


----------



## drtj

IN.


----------



## Big D

cave


----------



## Eight

wet


----------



## Yesterday

dog


----------



## phreebsd

smell


----------



## Eight

hobo


----------



## phreebsd

dirty


----------



## drtj

Sanchez


----------



## KMKjr

Could have went with Diego or Mark (Jets, Jets, Jets...)

But

Roselyn is just better



And I could almost give up meat after this!!


----------



## DTX

ignorant

(no offense KMK, just hate peta)


----------



## KMKjr

DTX said:


> ignorant
> 
> (no offense KMK, just hate peta)


You and me both!!

rude


----------



## DTX

nude


----------



## tumbleweed

picture


----------



## oldmanbrute

perfect


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

needle


----------



## Metal Man

hay


----------



## walker

stack


----------



## DTX

<<< (should make sure he is not at the end of the page before hitting refresh)


----------



## KMKjr

pile


----------



## walker

oof


----------



## KMKjr

poo


----------



## tumbleweed

stinky


----------



## KMKjr

skunk


----------



## phreebsd

weed


----------



## phreebsd

** THREAD SPLIT DUE TO SIZE **

Continuation of thread can be found here..
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5731


----------

